# Wer kann den Wheelie?



## Mira (5. Oktober 2004)

Moin Zusammen!


Wollte mal wissen, wer von Euch den Wheelie kann!
Mit Können meine ich nicht ansatzweise, sondern über mehrere Meter problemlos, klar!

Schreibt auch mal, 1. wielange ihr schon fahrt und 2. was ihr hauptsächlich fahrt (die üblichen Kategorien) !!! 

Ich kann ihn nämlich noch nicht mal ansatzweise, dabei träume ich nachts immer so schön davon...)


----------



## derMichi (5. Oktober 2004)

Hi! 

Ich kann ihn (noch) nicht. Übe aber ab und an fleißig. Fahre meist durch´n Wald, egal welcher Art. Von Singletrail bis Touren. In letzter Zeit versuche ich aber ein bißchen Streetmäßig zu trixen. Obwohl ich da schon oft Respekt hab und viele Unfallbilder in mir hochkommen. Dann seh ich im nächsten Augenblick so nen 12jährigen wie er 20m weiter die Treppen runter jumpt und denk mir: Wat bin ich ein Schisser....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Recycler (5. Oktober 2004)

Autsch,
wunden Punkt getroffen.
Eigentlich versuch ichs schon gar nicht mehr, aber seit ich dem Junior das BMX fertig gemacht habe juckt's mich wieder im Hintern.  
Dabei hab ich das früher schon nicht richtig hingekriegt   wenns gut lief maximal so 10-15m, aber heute ist echt schlimm.
Zwischenzeitlich hatte ich mal 'ne 600er KTM und dachte, dass es damit geht, aber da habe ich mich wohl getäuscht. Mein geilstes Erlebnis war ein ca. 100m-(Zufalls-)Wheelie bei Tempo 70.   Da bin ich Vollgas über eine überhöhte Kreuzung und das Vorderrad kam einfach nicht mehr runter, Waaaahnsinn.  

Weiter übend,

Frank


----------



## chickenway-user (5. Oktober 2004)

Recycler schrieb:
			
		

> Autsch,
> wunden Punkt getroffen.
> Eigentlich versuch ichs schon gar nicht mehr, aber seit ich dem Junior das BMX fertig gemacht habe juckt's mich wieder im Hintern.
> Dabei hab ich das früher schon nicht richtig hingekriegt   wenns gut lief maximal so 10-15m, aber heute ist echt schlimm.
> ...



ja, das hab ich mit nem hinten überladenen traktor auch mal geschafft. wenn er vorne überladen ist gehen sogar nosewheelies...

achja, zurück zum eigentlichen thema: es gibt nur einen trick, wie man den wheelie doppelt so schnell lernt. und zwar doppelt so viel üben...

mach einfach mal so 2 monate lang, jeden tag ne halbe stunde oder so. dann wird er schon einigermaßen akzeptabel klappen! is genauso wie bunny-hop, den muß man auch nur üben!


----------



## Recycler (5. Oktober 2004)

Wie jetzt, *üben?*
Bunny-Hop geht doch eigentlich ohne, oder?  
Beim Wheelie geb ich dir recht, aber irgendwann geht's immer zu einer Seite runter, trotz üben leider meist recht früh.  

Weiter übend

Frank


----------



## crazy-spy (5. Oktober 2004)

Also wheelie geht bei Kondition bei mir paar hundert meter... ist nicht wirklich schwer  Fahre ja auch ausschliesslich street und bevor man normal auf 2 rädern cruist kann man auch gleich gummi vorne sparen


----------



## chickenway-user (5. Oktober 2004)

Recycler schrieb:
			
		

> Wie jetzt, *üben?*
> Bunny-Hop geht doch eigentlich ohne, oder?
> Beim Wheelie geb ich dir recht, aber irgendwann geht's immer zu einer Seite runter, trotz üben leider meist recht früh.
> 
> ...



also ich find nen sauberen bunny-hop muß man schon ein wenig üben... wheely einfach mehr üben. nächster tipp: arme immer ausgestreckt lassen. geht viel besser!

achja, seitlich umkippen mit knie-verlagerung verhindern (kann ich auch noch nciht so richtig...)


----------



## ICH HEISSE OLAF (5. Oktober 2004)

LOL,

fällt mir grad zu ein: hab ich auch net wirklich drauf...fahr ja auch meistens mit klicks...hab ich vor paar wochen so bei mir gedacht: *denk* "jetzt stylst mal fett mim wheelie über die brücke" 10m später saß ich aufm arsch...Bike 90 grad hochgestellt un immer noch in den Klicks.

Mensch war das ne Lachplatte; hab mich mittlerweile glaub schon damit abgefunden ,das sowat bei mir wohl nie was wird...bin Wheelie-Legastheniker   

greetz
oil of olaf


----------



## Recycler (6. Oktober 2004)

Hmmm, werd mir wohl mal 'ne Sattelstütze mit Sattel fertig machen und wenn der Junior in der Schule ist heimlich mit seinem BMX üben.   
Hoffentlich sehen mich die Nachbarn nicht.   

Die Inliner-Protektoren aus dem Keller holend,
Frank


----------



## trullie (6. Oktober 2004)

Hab bestimmt ein halbes Jahr gebraucht. Schaffe jetzt so nen halben Kilometer dann tun die Finger weh.
Frage mich ob man auch im Kreis fahren kann???


----------



## Heizerer (6. Oktober 2004)

mach ich auf 1.3er Slicks  

das es auch *einhändig * mit nem Profi *Rennrad * geht, haben wir ja dieses Jahr auf _Der Tour _ sehen dürfen  

ach ja, dieses Gehüpfe auf dem Vorderrad bring ich auch noch (wie heißt diese Figur eigentlich?)

[fahre aber ausschließlich CC]

gruß, Heizerer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurza (6. Oktober 2004)

Also bei mir is das mit Wheelie fahn immer sone Glückssache...  manchmal gehts einfach recht gut, mal einfach überhaupt net, und wenn ich richtig glück habe und einige Faktoren stimmen, dann auch mal so Meterdistanzen im 3stelligen bereich....  mein längster an den ich mich jetzt so erinnern kann ging so ca 250 Meter....  Also im vergleich zu anderen auch net so die Welt... Manual krieg ich scho gleich gar net hin...
In welcher Position Wheelt ihr eigentlich so??  Also ich nur im Stehen... im Sitzen klappt da gar nix bei mir....

MfG   Kurza


----------



## Eggbuster (6. Oktober 2004)

trullie schrieb:
			
		

> Frage mich ob man auch im Kreis fahren kann???



geht!!!


----------



## DirtRuler (6. Oktober 2004)

Ich kann wheelie auch so lange ich will fahren, auch um Kurven. Eigentlich ist es nicht so schwer man zieht ein bisschen am lenker, lehnt sich nach hinten und tritt rein wenn man nach vorne zu fallen droht. Wenn man droht nach hinten zu fallen bremst man ein wenig. Ich lasse sie sogar immer ein bisschen schleifen. Die arme sollten durchgestreckt sein und mit den beinen muss man versuchen seitlich aus zu gleichen. Ich könnte mir vorstellen,dass ein Wheelie mit einer gut dosierbaren bremse einfacher zu üben ist.Sonst heißt die Devise Üben ,üben ,üben. Ach ja ,wheelie fahren ist im sitzen viel einfacher. Im stehen Whellie fahren kann ich auch nur 2m  , obwohl ich im stehen ein Manual auch 50m fahren kann.


----------



## Mira (6. Oktober 2004)

Achja, *Neid" ...

Trotzdem interessant, daß 60% der teilnehmenden User hier den Wheelie nur ansatzweise können.
Sich dafür extra Zeit zu nehmen um zu üben und sich dabei vielleicht noch lächerlich machen (sieht ja schon leicht behämmert aus, wenn man Liegestützen übern Lenker macht, und es trotzdem nicht funktioniert ) macht eben nicht jeder.

Und ja - es ist auch eine Frage des Alters. Mir fehlt schlicht der Mut. Ich hab keine Lust nach hinten zu knallen. Und da bin ich ja beruhigenderweise nicht die Einzige.

Aber vielleicht ist der kommende Winter ja eine gute Gelegenheit, um dann im Frühjar ordentlich prollen zu können ... 


Noch ne Frage zur Ausführung: Ist es jetzt besser schon Geschwindigkeit zu haben oder soll der VR erst beim Antritt hochgerissen werden?


----------



## The Passenger (6. Oktober 2004)

Wheelies kannst du in allen Möglichen Kombinationen machen.
Ob du am Anfang schon "fährst" oder noch "stehst" spielt auch keine zu große Rolle.
Die Angst mit dem "Hinten über zu fallen" kannst du bekämpfen,indem du im Stehen wenn du "stehst" so kräftig in die Pedale kickst,dass du nach hinten über fällst.Natürlich darauf schon bereit machen,und abspringen.Mach das 5x hintereinander,und du wirst keine Angst mehr haben.
Leichter geht es,wenn du die Sattelstange weit raussteckst,dann hast du deinen Schwerpunkt schneller erreicht und kannst besser dosieren.
Ich fahr den Manual bis zu 100 Meter.Kommt drauf an wie ich gerade drauf bin (es kommen,wie bei kurza viele Faktoren ins Spiel).Manchmal nur bis zu 5 Meter.Allerdings im Stehn.Sitzen kann ich leider nicht,hab die Sattelstange so kurz gemacht,dass ich sie gerade noch klemmen konnte.Im Sitzen kann ichs nicht -> erreich keinen Schwerpunkt.Bin anscheinend noch zu klein.Mit Klicks kann man auch wheelen,aber dafür sollte man es schon gut können...


----------



## Brägel (6. Oktober 2004)

Mira schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann ihn nämlich noch nicht mal ansatzweise, dabei träume ich nachts immer so schön davon...)




 das kenn ich, ich träum immer, dass ich über alles bunny hoppe und einen Drop nach dem anderen hüpf...leider wach ich dann irgendwann auf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jatschek (6. Oktober 2004)

Also Wheelen geht eigentlich. Aber 250m sind schon respektabel. Ich bin froh wenn ich mal 50m am Stück schaffe. Aber so 10-20m Distanzen sind meist kein Problem. Mein Problem ist eher das ich beim Wheelen immer beschleunige und irgendwann zu schnell für die gefahrene Übersetzung wird. Und im Wheelen schalten habe ich mir abgewöhnt. Denn immer wenn ich das gemacht habe, kippte ich nach hinten über und die Finger waren nicht mehr an der Bremse.   

Was mich fasziniert sind die Aktionen aus den Videos wo die Leute das Vorderrad einfach hochziehen und dann einfach durch Balance auf dem Hinterrad fahren. Das machen die sogar nach einem Sprung auf irgnend eine Plattform. 

Stoppies find ich auch geil und üb die auch etwas. Aber da hat man wirklich Schiss nach vorne über zu kippen. Denn wenn man da mal zu weit vorne ist, hilft auch kein Bremse ziehen.


----------



## Andy988 (6. Oktober 2004)

ich kanns mittlerweile ... so 100 meter oder so k.P. Einfach üben üben. Auf jedenfall wars lustig, einmal bei tempo 40 wehlie und dann hinten rüber, konnte mich noch mit einem fuß abstützen und dann wieder aufs Fahrrad XD


----------



## rockhopper no.1 (6. Oktober 2004)

also ich ahbe den letzten winter damit zugebracht den wheelie und manual zu üben. und jetzt kann ich den wirklich perfekt auch im kreis fahren und so.
den manual noch nicht hundert pro weil ich doch ab un an die hr bremse nutze.
achja ich halte es für einfacher im stehen reinzutretten und gleichzeitig hinsetzen.
und mit guten bremsen issn wheelie hundet ma einfacher.
achja, wie schafft man bitte 250 m wheelie im stehen das ist doh voll übel oda????


----------



## Babu (6. Oktober 2004)

also ich kann ihn wenns gut geht bis zu 200m, aber nur an meinen besten Tagen


----------



## jatschek (6. Oktober 2004)

Wissen hier eigentlich manche was 250m sind???


----------



## KryP7on!cs (6. Oktober 2004)

also wenn ich jetzt wheelie auch genannt manual^^ mache kann ich ihn so lange wie ich will! bei mir gehts halt so lange bis ich keine kraft mehr habe!
nach ner weile hat man des so drauf das es nur noch auf die ausdauer des wheelies ankommt^^ aber naja fahr auch hardtail
fahr street, und halt freeride


----------



## Mira (6. Oktober 2004)

Noch einer mit so verrückten Träumen!


----------



## Babu (6. Oktober 2004)

jatschek schrieb:
			
		

> Wissen hier eigentlich manche was 250m sind???



zu lang, geht auch nur wenn keine kurven drin sind.


----------



## AC-Team Fahrer (6. Oktober 2004)

Übt den Wheelie est mal auf einem Fully.

Ich schaffe so um die 15m mit meinem Hardtail aber auf dem Fully gehen locker "einige" Meter mehr. 
Ligt warsheindlich dran, dass das Fully die Schläge schluckt, die einem mit dem Hardtail aus dem Gleichgewicht bringen...

Und sonst wie schon gesagt wurde: "Üben, üben üben..."

Übigens, bergauf gehts einfacher...


----------



## andy_FAF (6. Oktober 2004)

Bei mir is net anders wie bei den anderen 60% aber geht schon besser wie am anfang aus 1m werden 2m usw nun bin ich bei 10 (an guten tagen und mit "vollem" rucksack)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gumli (7. Oktober 2004)

in welcher übeersetzung fahrt ihr den wheelie???
ich fahr meistens 32-22 , aber ne kumpel von mir fährt locker 2-3 gänge schwerer!
wie siehts bei euch aus???


----------



## chickenway-user (7. Oktober 2004)

also ich find wheelie geht am besten mit breiten reifen (mit wenig luft), einem mittelschweren gang, mit normalem rad und tiefem sattel (oder kleinem rad mit, ähh, keine ahnung wie da der sattel am besten sein muß...) achja, hardtail, hs11.

das vorderrad kann man während der fahrt (also ich beschleunige fast gar nicht beim vorderrad hochziehen...)

und dann viel üben. 250 meter schaff ich naja, eher selten. aber so 150 sind schon öfter mal drin. manchmal is aber auch nach 2 metern schon wieder schluß... aber es macht wirklich spaß, nicht nur das rumposen (das natürlich auch spaß macht  ) sondern einfach das gefühl nur auf einem rad zu fahren...

achja, ne kleine (10 cm) stufe hab ich kürzlich mal im wheelie geschafft, also ich bin danach auf dem hinterrad weitergefahren *stolzsei*

ps: wheelie und manual sind ganz unterschiedliche sachen! beim wheelie tut man das gleichgewicht durch bremsen und beschleunigen halten, beim manual (der is im stehen) durch gewichtsverlagerung...


----------



## Miss Cubebiker (7. Oktober 2004)

Ich hab gehört, dass es mit nem Hardtail viel einfacher sein soll! Wenn ich mein Lock out rein mache, dann klappts auch besser, aber leider trotzdem nich wirklich gut obwohl ich fast jeden Tag übe!   Ich hab wohl immer Angst nach hinten umzufallen und verlagere so mein Gleichgewicht nich weit genug nach hinten!

Aber ich werd fleißig weiter üben, hab schließlich auch bei vielen anderen Sachen erst meine Angst überwinden müssen!


----------



## kurza (7. Oktober 2004)

rockhopper no.1 schrieb:
			
		

> .......achja, wie schafft man bitte 250 m wheelie im stehen das ist doh voll übel oda????



Ich glaub das war ne anspielung auf mich...  *gg*   ich mein, ok, vielleicht warns au nur 200 oder knapp 200 meter...  aber war für mich so schon echt hammer weit....  und wie das funzt??  im 2ten gang wheelie fahn anfang, und dann das ganze bis in 8ten gang hochzelebrieren....          Jo, das geht!!!!

Apropos 8ter gang....   Für dié Freaks...  (so wie ich einer bin)  Dorf hauptstrasse im höchsten Gang (bei mir der 8e)  voll runterrozzen und dann mal so bei ca 35sachen noch in wheelie ziehn.......    geht zwar net so lang...  max 100 meter...   aber ich würd gern mal die autofahrer hinter mir sehn... .


----------



## KryP7on!cs (7. Oktober 2004)

lol was fuer boons seit ihr eigentlich? 250m mit kurven gehen net! also i hab den sommer imma geuebt und jetzt geht des locker!
und wers mir net glaubt soll vorbeikommen und sich ueberzeugen!
aber naja wheelie is auch standart finde ich


----------



## spark (7. Oktober 2004)

Ich hab für die zweite Möglichkeit gestimmt, paar Meter mehr gehen aber doch noch. 

Nach hinten runterfliegen ist eigentlich überhaupt kein Problem, das ist nicht halb so schlimm wie sich das manche vorstellen. Man hüpft fast von selbst hinten vom Sattel, das Bike steht dann senkrecht vor einem, am besten einfach beim abspringen die Bremse drücken. Mir passiert das dauernd. 

Stoppie konnte ich mal ziemlich gut, bin immer grade so vorm kippen oben stehen geblieben, aber dann bin ich einmal übern Lenker abgestiegen und seitdem lass ich's.


----------



## kurza (7. Oktober 2004)

ouhhhh   nose wheelie...  stoppie ..  das is meine spezialität...       ich schaffs teilweis am ende einer schräge ( also nose wheelie ne schräge runter)  sogar für ein paar sekunden auf einer stellen stehen zu bleiben..         aber ansonsten kann ich des glaub scho recht gut.....   scheiss egal wie lang die schräge is, die komplette schräge nutz ich da schon des öfteren...     und stoppie aus der fahrt auf der ebenen geht au ziemli easy....  und das mit ner 99er Louise mit 160er scheibe...     

Bitte um Kommentare für anhang....   Bild is au in meiner Gallery..   THX!!!


Mfg   Kurza


----------



## spark (7. Oktober 2004)

Cool! Sowohl das Künststück als auch die Strecke.


----------



## Recycler (7. Oktober 2004)

kurza schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte um Kommentare für anhang....   Bild is au in meiner Gallery..   THX!!!
> 
> 
> Mfg   Kurza



RESPEKT ! ! !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Typi (8. Oktober 2004)

Ich hab mal 20m geschafft, aber nur ein mal. sonst mach ich so 5m oder so. aber ich übe. wenn man balance trainiert, egal wie, dann kann man auch sachen wie handstand besser. und den wheelie auch. 
200m?!? das is der hammer! und du bist dir sicher, dass du nicht n manuell meinst?

kommentar: was tust du da? sieht mir suspekt aus... entweder legste dich da grad derb aufs maul, oder du machst n stinknormalen stoppie


----------



## lemmer (8. Oktober 2004)

wheelie wird nacher zeit immer einfacher das längste was ich geschaft hab ist 850m


----------



## kurza (9. Oktober 2004)

Typi schrieb:
			
		

> ..... was tust du da? sieht mir suspekt aus... entweder legste dich da grad derb aufs maul, oder du machst n stinknormalen stoppie




Meintest du damit mich Typi??   Naja, anner Schrägen hall VR Bremse ziehn bis mit bissl gewichtsverlagerung das HR inner Luft schwebt und dann mim NoseWheelie die Schräge runter....       


MfG  Kurza


----------



## Wayn0r (18. Oktober 2004)

Hai,

auch wenn der letzte Post n bisschen her is..

Für Leute wie mich (ok, habs auch nich richtig probiert  ), die das VR erst gar nich groß hochbekommen haben, könnte das ne Hilfe sein:

Wie jemand schon gepostet hat "im Stehen" (d.h. mit den Füßen auf dem Boden, aber um das zu kapiern musste ich erst selbst drauf kommen *g*) mal das Rad "umhauen" (nach hinten):
Ich vermute fast, dass einige mehr es nich kapiert haben, deshalb nochmal die lange Fassung.

Relativ weit hinten (ich hab dazu den Sattel noch runtergestellt) übers Oberrohr stellen, Hände an den Lenker (ach!), ein Fuß dann aufs Pedal (das sich oben befinden sollte, sodass man reintreten kann), dann ma kräftisch reintreten, und man sollte das Rad auf dem HR stehend am Lenker halten.
So weit, so gut. Dass man auf die Weise zumindest nicht vom Sattel knallt weiß man dann.

Jetzt in leichter Abwandlung dazu mit dem zweiten Bein vom Boden runter(!), sprich, nur "ins Pedal" stellen (etwas verzögert, sodass das Rad bisschen "Vorsprung" hat) mit dem einen Bein... und das Rad sollte, mehr oder weniger, hoch gehn. 
Das Spielchen kann man jetzt (wie ich) so weit treiben, dass man schon nen halben Meter auf dem HR gerollt ist (also, einmal das Pedal nach unten treten halt) 

(Nach hinten kippen geht nicht, man hat ja noch das eine Bein da hängen, mit dem man sich schnell abstützen kann, und vorne ist ja eh kein Problem.)

Wobei, wer weiß, vielleicht lern ichs so auch nie, das Ding aus der Fahrt nach hinten zu reißen?! (So oder so, das erste Mal wars schon cool, der halbe Meter da, und wie das VR hochgeht )


----------



## Matze85 (19. Oktober 2004)

Ja ja der Wheely, aber einach nur Rocken tut der Manual... .


----------



## Mira (19. Oktober 2004)

@Wayn0r, netter Tipp, probier ich demnächstmal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gianter² (20. Oktober 2004)

Also wenn ich Wheelies fahre brauche ich sehr wenig Armkraft, im gegensatz zu anderen hier ("LIEGESTÜTZEN überm Lenker";"Lenker hochreißen"). Mach ich irgendwas falsch ?? Ach ja, hab vorgestern zufällig aufm Hinterrad zum Stillstand gebremst(wollt ich garnich  ) und bin dann wieder weiter im wheelie gefahren. Kommt wirklich geil in der Stadt. Warum issn Wheelie mit Klickies eigentlich schwieriger ?? Ich hab ihn von Anfang an mit Klickies geübt und finde die Kontrolle die man mit ihnen Hat ist unübertroffen. Darf man beim  Manuell eigentlich treten um das VR hochzubekommen oder darf mans wirklich nur mit dem Zug am Lenker ??? Viele Fragen , aber ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen. (Fahre CC und Touren) Nochmal nen Tipp an alle Probanden die noch üben: 

1.Ausgestreckte Arme
2.Hinterradbremse am Anfang immer leicht schleifen lassen
3.Wenn ihr bremst , trotzdem immer  weitertreten

Gruß Gianter²

P.S.: 200m> RESPEKT JUNGS IMMER WEITER SO !!!


----------



## moo (20. Oktober 2004)

Gianter² schrieb:
			
		

> 1.Ausgestreckte Arme



komplett brutal strecken?


----------



## Gianter² (20. Oktober 2004)

moo schrieb:
			
		

> komplett brutal strecken?



Ja, so dass Spannung drauf is .So ganzt du(ich) mit dem Oberkörper besser die Balance halten.

Gruß Gianter²


----------



## Wayn0r (20. Oktober 2004)

Wenn du nicht so viel reißt hebelst du mehr (ins Pedal treten), oder?
(Ich probiers wohl nie wieder so brutal mit den Armen, so ausgeleiert wie die das eine mal nachher waren )


----------



## günther69 (20. Oktober 2004)

Ich hatte vor ein paar Wochen ne' krasse Bremsaktion:
Wir führen zu 4rt in ne' Gruppe, einer 10-15m vor mir, die anderen beiden ca35m hinter mir auf einem leicht fallenden Schotterweg mit ca Tempo 30; der Biker vor mir hält plötzlich an, ich die Vorderbremse (185'er Scheibe) gezogen und mit'n Nose-Wheelie an dem Biker vorbeigezirkelt und 'n paar Meter später zum Stillstand gekommen ! Die hinter mir hab'n sich halb kaputt gelacht, man sollte halt nicht so nah auffahren........
Na ja, die Technik ist halt doch entscheidend beim Biken. Ich fahr halt gern in der Mitte auf dem Schotterwegen, wo das Bike ein wenig ins schwimmen kommt, oder auch in die, durch Regen ausgewaschenen Rinnen; neh'm halt so fasst alles mit um die Fahrtechnik noch weiter zu verbessern.
Das gleiche gilt für den normalen Wheelie, üben üben und nochmals üben.
Ich schaffe zur Zeit so ca 5-10m (jaja ==> üben ! üben !!).
Aus einen Buch habe ich folgende Anleitung:
Zum Üben eine leicht ansteigende Strecke suchen. Als Auftakt dient neben dem Zug am Lenker der kräftige Antritt, um das VR in die Höhe zu bekommen. Wenn das Pedal des Schokoladenfußes auf ein Uhr steht, kräftig antreten und gleichzeitig am Lenker reißen und dabei den Oberkörper nach hinten legen. So erleichtert man den Einstieg in den Wheelie. Je mehr Übung.......
 (Auszug aus: "Bike Fahrtechnik" aus dem DeliusKlasing-Verlag)
Das Buch ist super, kann ich nur empfehlen !!
so long, more fun to bike . .   .    .     .      .       .


----------



## Gianter² (21. Oktober 2004)

Wayn0r schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du nicht so viel reißt hebelst du mehr (ins Pedal treten), oder?



Auch nich wirklich. Ich lehn mich von Anfang an soweit nach hinten, dass ich nur noch minimal zu treten brauche um in den Wheelie zu kommen.

Gruß Gianter²


----------



## Nick123 (21. Oktober 2004)

Also ich mach den Wheelie so lange, bis mir dei Arme weh tun. So etwa paar hundert meter.  
Bin zwar schon paar mal auf den Arsch geknallt   , 
aber sonst geht er ganz gut.
Ich mach den immer mit tiefem Sitz, und hab ca. 3 Bar in den Reifen.
Hab den ca einen Monat geübt und kann den jetzt ziemlich perfekt.


----------



## Mira (21. Oktober 2004)

Achja...vielleicht wird das auch mal bei mir was, wenn das neue Radl fertig ist. Aber von nix kommt eben auch nix.

3 Bar, das ist aber doch ganz schön viel dafür, dass man mit wenig Luft es probieren soll?


----------



## moo (21. Oktober 2004)

Mira schrieb:
			
		

> 3 Bar, das ist aber doch ganz schön viel dafür, dass man mit wenig Luft es probieren soll?



das hängt von deinem Gewicht ab. 
Ich mit meinen 90kg fahr normalerweise 3,7 bar. Fürs Wheelie üben (bin auch fleissig dran, manchmal klappen so 4-5 Kurbelumdrehungen = 8meter weshalb ich oben nicht mitvoten kann  ) werd ich mal so auf 2,5 bar gehen.


----------



## der bengel (21. Oktober 2004)

wheelie ist doch komisch...n richtiger manual schwierig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickenway-user (21. Oktober 2004)

moo schrieb:
			
		

> das hängt von deinem Gewicht ab.
> Ich mit meinen 90kg fahr normalerweise 3,7 bar. Fürs Wheelie üben (bin auch fleissig dran, manchmal klappen so 4-5 Kurbelumdrehungen = 8meter weshalb ich oben nicht mitvoten kann  ) werd ich mal so auf 2,5 bar gehen.



ja, wieg 5 kg weniger und hab immer 2,5 bar. außer mein schleichender plattfuß, den ich immer irgendwie hab schlägt mal wieder zu, dann kommen auch manchmal 0,8 oder so zusammen (hab an dem rad komischerweise trotzdem nie durchschläge, fat albert und d521...)

achja, zum arme ausstrecken und brutal ziehen und so, also arme MÜSSEN nach der liegestützbewegung gestreckt werden, macht das ganze viel weniger. mit der zeit lernt man dan schon wie es ohne brutal ziehen geht (und auch ohne brutal treten...) aber für´n anfang arsch auf dem sattel nach hinten, arme strecken und üben, üben, üben und dann wieder üben, üben, üben...


----------



## crazy-spy (21. Oktober 2004)

racerider schrieb:
			
		

> wheelie ist doch komisch...n richtiger manual schwierig



nicht zwingend...
naja, seit ich den manual kann, klappt der wheelie immer weniger  Ist voll lustig... mittlerweile kann ich schneller und länger manualen als wheelen...


----------



## Rote-Locke (21. Oktober 2004)

Moin,

ich kann all denen die das ums verrecken nicht gebacken bekommen nur folgenden Tip geben:

Bleibt bei Jungs und Mädels, beißt die Zähne zusammen, auch wenn es Jahre dauert, eines morgens wacht ihr auf, steigt aufs Rad und ihr könnt es!

Selbst bei mir als Bewegungsdiletant hat es irgendwann mal "KLICK" gemacht und ich hab den G-Punkt (Gleichgewichtspunkt) gefunden und halten können.

Ein Kumpel von mir ist bei der Schwedischen Armee und der sagt immer, jeden Bewegungsablauf muss man mindestens 500mal wiederholen bis man ihn absolut sicher beherrscht.   Leider schaffe ich es nicht online diesen Rat mit entsprechender Miene und Haltung rüber zu bringen, sonst wäre das sogar wirklich eindrucksvoll. Ich werde bei Gelegenheit meinen Kumpel bitten, dieses auf Video aufzunehmen, so dass ich ihn hier mal zu Wort kommen lassen kann.

Also haut rein!

Erstma!


----------



## moo (21. Oktober 2004)

Rote-Locke schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> 
> Bleibt bei Jungs und Mädels, beißt die Zähne zusammen, auch wenn es Jahre dauert, eines morgens wacht ihr auf, steigt aufs Rad und ihr könnt es!
> ...




Danke, das wollten wir alle hören!


----------



## free.rider (21. Oktober 2004)

Ich habe am letzten Samstag eine Bikeride Halden Kurs auf dem EDG Gelände in Dortmund mitgemacht. Seine Durchlaucht "Manfred Stromberg" himself hat den Kurs geführt. Soviel zu den Rahmenbedingungen. Klar kann ich eine Wheelie, so 5 - 10m, machmal auch mehr. Aber was Manfred so zwischen den Übungen gemacht hat, hat mich echt schwer beeindruckt. Da war einer dabei der mit seinem nagelneuem Rotwild RFR06 nicht klar gekommen ist. O-Ton: mein Dämpfer muss kaputt sein, dass Bike springt einfach nicht. Kollege Stromberg ist mit dem Bike über ein Table gehüpft (3m hoch) ,mit dem Ergebnis das der Dämpfer wohl tatsächlich nicht ganz in Ordnung ist   

Fazit: Ich bin ein Nichts


----------



## hannes<< (26. Oktober 2004)

hi hab heut den ganzen tag so geübt wie ihr es gesagt habt und siehe da ich schaffe jetzt schon 8m    bin voll geil drauf aber meine kassete irgendwie putt gegangen


----------



## crazy-spy (26. Oktober 2004)

free.rider schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe am letzten Samstag eine Bikeride Halden Kurs auf dem EDG Gelände in Dortmund mitgemacht. Seine Durchlaucht "Manfred Stromberg" himself hat den Kurs geführt. Soviel zu den Rahmenbedingungen. Klar kann ich eine Wheelie, so 5 - 10m, machmal auch mehr. Aber was Manfred so zwischen den Übungen gemacht hat, hat mich echt schwer beeindruckt. Da war einer dabei der mit seinem nagelneuem Rotwild RFR06 nicht klar gekommen ist. O-Ton: mein Dämpfer muss kaputt sein, dass Bike springt einfach nicht. Kollege Stromberg ist mit dem Bike über ein Table gehüpft (3m hoch) ,mit dem Ergebnis das der Dämpfer wohl tatsächlich nicht ganz in Ordnung ist
> 
> Fazit: Ich bin ein Nichts




Sehr geil  Der alte Mosher 
Aber gezahlt hat er oda? *g*


----------



## Gianter² (26. Oktober 2004)

hannes<< schrieb:
			
		

> hi hab heut den ganzen tag so geübt wie ihr es gesagt habt und siehe da ich schaffe jetzt schon 8m    bin voll geil drauf aber meine kassete irgendwie putt gegangen



Wahrscheinlich is nur der Abschlussring locker. Einmal nachziehen und schon funzts wieder.

Gruß Gianter²


----------



## tesa (26. Oktober 2004)

ich komm immer so 5-10 meter weit. aber bei mir klappts eigentlich nur, wenn ich ganz langsam anfahre und nen relativ kleinen gang draufhabe... sobald ich an die 10kmh-grenze komm, wirds nix mehr mit wheelie. naja, werd im winter ein bisschen in der tiefgarage üben, im frühjahr will ichs endlich drauf haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skkain (26. Oktober 2004)

Hi


So 2 Km sind kein prob aber dann geht mir die Kraft in den Armen aus (Wenn mann auch einen Al Mighty fährt).Aber der Wheelie ist eigentlich nur ne Sache der übung Üb ein paar monate und dann kriegst du nen Wheelie mit Schalten u.Bremsen locker hin!!!(Ich hab so ca. 6 Monate gebraucht um den Wheelie zu lernen!!!Mann muss aber auch noch bedenken das der Wheelie aufm Hardtail leichter is als aufm Dhler mit ner Monster T!!
Viel Spaß beim üben!!!


Greetz Skkain


----------



## KGBKamikaze (26. Oktober 2004)

Also bei mir ist das sone Sache.
Auf meinem guten Bike schaffe ich den nicht mehr als zehn meter, während ich den wheelie auf meinem alten drahtesel mit ner suntourfederung ausm jahr 1995 zum teil über hundert meter weit krieg. zudem ist das rad eigentlich auch viel zu klein. allerdings fahr ich mit dem rad immer zur schule un zurück, und zurück gehts die ganze zeit berg hoch. da mach ich nur wheelies. berghoch kann ich die besser. ka warum.

KGB


----------



## paule_p2 (26. Oktober 2004)

ich mein längstes das ich geschaft hab waren etwa 300m kann sein das es auch mehr waren aber wenn man den wheelie echt ma 3monate jeden tag übt dan kann man ihn!  


also fleißig üben!


----------



## Freistiler (27. Oktober 2004)

Ich kann ihn.
Gruß, s.


----------



## gatow (27. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,

kann weder den Wheeli noch hab ich derzeit ein bike, bekomme meins erst im Februar und muss jetzt mit einem Rennrad meines Vater anno 1985 fahren, also da ist nicht viel mit wheeli, aber ich hab mal ne Frage, ich kenn mich nicht so gut aus im MountainBike Sport, was ist der Unterschied zwischen einem wheeli und einem manual?.

hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.


----------



## moo (27. Oktober 2004)

manual: stehen ohne zu treten
wheelie: sitzen und treten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeloader (27. Oktober 2004)

übt am besten nie unkonzentriert auf kieswegen.
nachdem ich mich mit nem rennradfahrer(dem seine reifen leid getan haben) auf dem kiesweg unterhalten hatte, bin ich einfach losgefahrn wollt wheele machen, bin nach hinten gekippt hatte finger nich an der bremse, hab zu allem überfluss auch noch neben den bremsgriff gegriffen (eigentlich unmöglich, aber da gings) und volle kanne aufn rpcken geknallt auauaua 
is aber schon ne weile her

ich hab mich ma zu den könnern gezählt


----------



## KGBKamikaze (28. Oktober 2004)

also wenn ich hinten rüber kippe, weil ich die bremse nicht gepackt kriege, lande ich eigentlich immer auf den füssen...außer letztens beim zeitungen austeilen. da bin ich hinten rüber, dann über den festmontierten korb und mit all den zeitungen aufn rücken.Musst ich den ganzen Kram neu sortieren...


----------



## Blinky (28. Oktober 2004)

Mira schrieb:
			
		

> ...Ich kann ihn nämlich noch nicht mal ansatzweise, dabei träume ich nachts immer so schön davon...)



*lol* wie geil! Geht mir genauso.   

Immer schön üben, am besten bergauf...


----------



## Wayn0r (29. Oktober 2004)

Ich hab das VR neulich auch aus der Fahrt richtig hochbekommen *stolzsei*  
(Klappt aber noch nicht oft genug, als dass ich das weitertreten üben könnte...)

Ich kanns aber auch nur, wenn ich richtig langsam fahre... sonst hat das in die Pedeale treten halt nicht mehr so den Effekt (klar).
Immerhin reiß ich nich mehr wie blöd am Lenker 
(Ich glaub ich hab erst den Lenker hoch"gerissen", dann bin ich nach hinten (Arme ausgestreckt, man kanns wahrscheinlich nicht oft genug sagen und ihr müsst trotzdem irgendwie von alleine drauf kommen) und DANN erst ins Pedal gestiegen - also bisschen zeitversetzt, quasi das erste Stück vom Weg nach oben durchs Reißen und den Rest durchs treten. 
Ich glaub eines Tages krieg ichs dann ganz ohne die Lenkerakrobatik hin *g*

Habs mal mit meinem alten Schrott-Rad versucht (eigentlich noch ok für in die Stadt, nur viel zu klein - weiß nicht, obs daran liegt)
Jedenfalls hab ich damit GAR nix hinbekommen?!  
Kanns auch sein, dass das HR so weit hinten ist, dass man mit dem Schwerpunkt einfach nicht drüber / dahinter (kurz) kommt?

Ach, noch was:
Gibts ein Rezept dagegen, dass man den Lenker nicht gerade behält, weil man mit dem einen Arm n bisschen kräftiger gezogen hat?
Ich lande dann mit schräggestelltem VR, und bisher ist zwar nix passiert, aber es sieht wahrscheinlich nich so toll aus und man muss eben aufpassen...


----------



## Wayn0r (14. November 2004)

Ich möcht euch noch eins raten...
Wenn ihr den Lenker auch schon mal bisschen schief hochgerissen habt (und dann auch so gelandet seid)...
Seht zu, dass ihr auch zru Seite wenigstens 2m Platz habt... *AUTSCH*  

(Ansonsten hab ichs aber langsam raus... VR hoch ohne reißen und hebeln )


----------



## Sandi (14. November 2004)

Hi
Ich fahr jetzt seit ca. 1 1/2 Jahren, davon hab ich ca. ein 3/4 Jahr mit CC verschwendet, jetzt fahr ich mit meinem Stinky Downhill und Freeride!
Hab von Anfang an Wheelies geübt, einfach jeden Tag 1-2h raus und üben! Nach einiger Zeit gings dann...dann hab ich den Manual geübt, das war schon viel schwerer, ging am Anfang einfach gar nicht! Mittlerweile funktioniert auch das perfekt und wenn ich grad nicht in der Luft bin, dann bin ich auf dem Vorder- oder hinterrad unterwegs  Is wie ne Sucht...ich kann nicht mehr einfach so normal rumfahren  

Nochmal n Tipp für alle die's noch nicht können: Macht am Anfang den Sattel auf keinen Fall ganz runter...ein mittleres Niveau ist optimal, da ist der Schwerpunkt weit genug hinten/oben, damit das Vorderrad leicht hochkommt und trotzdem kann man mit den Beinen noch gut ausgleichen!
Besonders wichtig beim Wheelie ist der Ansatz, also das hochziehen des Vorderrades! Wenn man da schon schief zieht wird man es nur wenige Meter schaffen. Also am besten auch an beiden lenkerenden die Hand in der gleichen Position haben (1 Finger an der Bremse) und ganz oft das anlüpfen des Vorderrades üben. Wichtig ist auch, dass man von Anfang an die Hinterradbremse mitbenutzt! Bei mir ist deshalb am Anfang der Manual immer total daneben gegangen, weil ich immer wenn ich hinter den Kipppunkt gekomen bin zu stark gebremst hab (--> VR wieder unten) Dosiertes Bremsen ist für einen Manual und auch einen langen Wheelie fast das wichtigste...das Ausgleichen des seitlichen Wegkippens kommt mit der Zeit von alleine! 
Fürn Anfang sollte man aber trotzdem mit einer gewissen Geschwindigkeit fahren, das gibt Stabilität! (Wenn man das VR noch nicht mal richtig hochbekommt ists mit Schrittgeschwindgkeit einfacher)

richtig Spass macht der Wheelies/Manual erst wenn man es schafft bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten noch aufs Hinterrad zu kommen.
Highspeedwheelies sind immernoch das geilste!  Macht einfach Fun an nem Kollegen ders net kann bergab auf m Hinterrad vorbeizufahren!  

Gruß Sandi, und viel Erfolg beim üben!

EDIT: und habt keine Angst vor dem Kipppunkt! Ihr könnt bei langsamer Fahrt und niedrigem Sattel ruhig mal nach hinten absteigen um ein Gefühl dafür zu bekommen. Bergab kann man auch gut mit dem Gewicht hinter dem Kipppunkt fahren, da man automatisch schneller wird... dann einfach nur mit der Bremse am Kipppunkt halten!


----------



## n`argon (14. November 2004)

Also vor paar Wochen konnt ich ihn ohne große Probleme über ca. 500m wheelen aufm hinterrad - nun klappen nicht mehr als 200-300m wegen Wind, und verdreckten Bowdenzügen der V Brake .
Ich fahr allround FR ...
Paar kleine Tips für Anfänger :
1. paar mal das absteigen üben (in die Pedale kicken)
2. nicht bei Wind üben - ihr verzweifelt
3. Nicht in zuuu hohen Gängen üben - in den leichten kann man die Seitenbalance besser üben 
4. gleichmäßig treten (nicht anhalten und ruckartig wieder treten..)
5. üben üben üben (ich hab bis jetz 6 Monate mehr oder weniger geübt)

Ne gut dosierbare Bremse erleichtert das ganze ungemein ..


----------



## Dirt Gott (14. November 2004)

Ich kann auch nen whellie seit ostern, mein längster waren so 2-3km    halt durch unseren ganzen stadtwald, dann war der leida schluss und ich musste das vorderrad absetzten  

naja und nen manual kann ich auch is voll easy wenn man nen gefälle von ca.5% hast


----------



## mr.easyest (14. November 2004)

*Morgän, ich kann den Wheelie nur anstatzweiße, eben über eine sehr kurze strecke (max 1,50m). Ich fahre hauptsächlich Street, ein wenig Freeride und will demnächst mit Dirt anfangen. Sobald ich mein neues Bike habe, will ich aber den Wheelie üben und ihn und mein Gleichgewicht "trainieren. 
Bis denn
Koßmann*


----------



## Dirt Gott (14. November 2004)

Jo wenn du nen richtiges bike hast geht das !!! ich hatte auch mal am anfang son schrott und hab das vorderrad nich hochbekommen, als ich dann mein neues hatte hätt ich fast nen überschlag nach hinten gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mons (16. November 2004)

Es ist halt immer so ne Frage, was man nun darunter versteht, aus dem Stand oder ausm Fahren? Was ist lang? Ausm Stand kein Problem, locker 5-15m. Zum üben gehts am besten Bergauf, aber vorsicht... Für was braucht man schon den wheelie...?


----------



## moo (16. November 2004)

Ich versteh unter Wheelie fahrn können, daß man es solange kann bis einem die Arme abfallen, inklusive Kurven und Tempoänderungen.
Also aus der Fahrt und mehrere hundert Meter.


----------



## Sandi (16. November 2004)

Mons schrieb:
			
		

> Für was braucht man schon den wheelie...?



naja zum einen macht er einfach Spass, sieht gut aus, ist was, dass nicht jeder kann, schult das Gleichgewicht, verbessert die Bikebeherrschung insgesamt und ist auch in einigen Situationen beim "normalen" fahren im Wald hilfreich  



			
				moo schrieb:
			
		

> Ich versteh unter Wheelie fahrn können, daß man es solange kann bis einem die Arme abfallen, inklusive Kurven und Tempoänderungen.



 Die Definition ist imho genau richtig


----------



## moo (16. November 2004)

Ich kanns leider trotzdem nich.


----------



## Rocky fahrer (17. November 2004)

ich bin einer der glücklichen der es kan  boah ey bin ich toll  sogar um kurven kann ich aufm hinterrad fahrn  

naja viel spaß biem üben..


----------



## mr.brown (18. November 2004)

ich bin auch einer der helden die's können, das längste war mal im duell mit nem kollegen knappe 5 km...oder wie lang auch immer die strecke am baldeneysee von kupferdreh bis haus scheppen ist...  
fahr aber schon 12 jahre und kann ihn auch erst seit ca. 3 jahren. was ich am anfang nie kapiert habe und (zumindest bei mir) den lerneffekt enorm erhöht hat: immer nen finger an der hinterradbremse und sogar möglichst schleifen lassen! so verliert man schnell den schiss vorm nach hinten kippen. einfach mal ausprobieren sich mit speed nach hinten kippen zu lassen und dann voll die bremse ziehen, so merkt man dass man selbst dann vorne wieder runterkommt wenn man sich schon auf dem rücken liegen sah. 
was sonst noch hilft: geschwindigkeit, möglichst bei leichtem gefälle üben (dann kann man nämlich je mehr mans draufkriegt auch mal rollenlassen und versuchsweise aufstehen und so das "manual-gefühl" kriegen), rücken gerade halten, arme möglichst durchgestreckt... nach einem sommer hatte ich's auf diese art dann raus.
will aber lieber nen manual können, sieht find ich viel stylischer aus!


----------



## Mira (18. November 2004)

So, bis jetzt haben 239 User abgestimmt:

Dabei können nur knapp ein Drittel den Wheelie richtig locker flockig, nämlich 30,13%
12,13% wissen damit nicht wirklich was anzufangen, aber die Mehrheit der Befragten - 57,74% - haben sich bereits mehrmals daran versucht und können   vor der Eisdiele schon ein bissel posen.  -aber noch bitte mit Vorsicht!

Schade, das nicht alle geschrieben haben, was sie so fahren (CC, Dirt, etc), (aber ein Blick auf das Seitenprofil verrät ja manchmal auch einiges...) - schließlich ist es bei der Jump'Fun Fraktion eher klar, daß sie wheelen können, wohingegen Tourer oder Racer da vielleicht nicht so die Ambitionen haben. Ob sie's dann trotzdem können, wäre mal interessant gewesen....


Auch nett, daß sich der thread zu einem "FAQ" in Sachen Wheelie Üben gemausert hat !


----------



## Thorsten89 (19. November 2004)

Moin erstmal....na gut, Guten Abend......

Ich hab mir mein neues Rad letzte Woche Montag geholt und naja dafür kann ich den schon ganz gut....zwar nicht perfekt aber so 50 Meter schaff ich den meistens schon!.......aber naja geht halt auch besser.......immer weiter üben leutz!


----------



## Bernd88 (19. November 2004)

also ich kann wheelie so 1 km, länger hab ich noch nicht probiert, außerdem tun mir dann die finger weh   . Weitere kurven gehen auch, aber sie sollten dann schon wirklich so einen Radius von minimal 10 m haben   . Ich fahre Touren, zur Schule   und jetzt auch Trial. Seit zwei Wochen hab ich mein neues Trialrad, jetzt üb ich grad ziemlich viel Bunnyhop und Backwheelhop.
Tschüß
Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zordrag (19. November 2004)

Ich kann ihn eigentlich so lange ich will, dabei fahre ich auch durch kurven. Ich kann ihn sehr langsam (schrittempo) un auch recht schnell, währenddessen schalten is auch kein problem und ich fahr immer so mit 4-5 bar druck und halben slicks! Wenn mans mal drauf hat is des hochziehen überhaupt nich mehr anstrengend weil man gleichzeitig tritt und dadurch nur noch einen geringen kraftaufwand in den armen hat! wenn mann dann aber so nen km gefahren is ziehts dann schon recht in den armen! man muss sich einfach weit genug nach hinten lehen, dann lastet nicht mehr so viel gewicht auf den armen. Ich versuche grade nen one hand wheelie!, geht sogar! aber immer nur kurz! Noch!! no foot wheelies sind nach ner zeit auch nimmer schwer und surfen (was hier einige als manual bezeichnen geh auch recht gut (aber noch lange nich so gut wie n wheelie). Ich habe ihn als ich damit anfing auch immer im stehen gemacht und kann ihn jetzt wenn ich will auch immernoch im stehen, jedoch nich so weit wie den normalen im sitzen! man sollte halt schaun dass mann nicht ungewollt schneller wird beim wheelie! also immer gut nach hinten lehen und wenn man droht nach hinten umzukippen einfach die vorher gut eingestellte hinterbremse antippen (egal ob felgen- oder scheibenbremse!) Die deviese ist wie schon von meinen kollegen mehrfach erwähnt, übung macht den meister! so wars auch bei mir und so is es bis auf einige außnahmen bei jedem!!!


----------



## Sandi (19. November 2004)

Hi
Jo One-hand Wheelies sind cool. mit n bissle Übbung auch ganz einfach, One-foot ist noch einfacher, aber No-Foot bekomme ich bisher nur kurz hin...kommt aber auch noch  Irgendwann dann No-foot One-hand Wheelie


----------



## Mira (19. November 2004)

Wie wär's vielleicht demnächst mit einem No-foot no-hand Wheelie ?


----------



## zordrag (19. November 2004)

Oder noch besser: No foot, No hand wheelie!!!


----------



## hannes<< (19. November 2004)

hääää , das hat er doch gerade geschrieben ... bartman ???  

ich kann 7 m    boa sabber  , aber wen mein bike fedisch is dan rockts


----------



## zordrag (19. November 2004)

OH, sorry, hab mich "verlesen" dachte er schreibt no foot one hand wheelie... wobei des soch eingentlich noch machbar wäre oda?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Miss Cubebiker (20. November 2004)

hannes<< schrieb:
			
		

> hääää , das hat er doch gerade geschrieben ... bartman ???


Mira ist kein er, sondern ne sie!


----------



## Mira (20. November 2004)

Jaja, ist schon manchmal nicht ganz einfach, all diese vielen Buchstaben,nicht ....


----------



## teddy_der_bär (9. Dezember 2004)

hey leute,
übe seit dem sommer! Aber auch eher unregelmäßig. Jetzt haben wir winter und es klappt schon ganz gut. 150m sind schon drin. Problem ist nur, das ich dann immer zu schnell werde (meine kumpels nennen mich den turbo-Wheeler) und das sieht ziemlich behämmert aus, da man ja auch schneller treten muss. aber Übung hat noch keinen geschadet. ich finde aber auch, dass es reifenabhängig ist. Wenig profil bringt mehr stabilität????

macht irgendwie schon was her auf einem rad durch die city zu fahren


----------



## Sandi (9. Dezember 2004)

wenn du das Problem hast, dass du zu schnell wirst, dann bist du wohl noch meistens VOR dem Kipppunkt!
Probier einfach mal, dass du mit dem Gewicht eher hinter dem Kipppunkt bist, da muss man dann halt die Hinterradbremse sehr gut dosieren, da man sonst ganz schnell wieder auf beiden Rädern unterwegs ist oder sich nach hinten runtersetzt  

wenns bergab geht kann man sich nur mit der Bremse auf dem HR halten, eventuell muss man immer mal wieder kurz nachtreppeln wenn man nach vorne kippt!
Probiers einfach mal aus, dann ist auch der weg zum Manual nicht mehr weit  

Gruß Sandi


----------



## 2kewl4u (9. Dezember 2004)

Wie übt man am besten einen Manual? Im sitzen nen leichten Berg ab schaff ich es schon einige Sekunden nur durch die Bremse den Wheelie zu halten. Aber im stehen durch reine Körperverlagerung geht überhaupt nicht. Entweder kipp ich voll nach vorne oder voll nach hinten und dann hilft nur noch der beherzte Griff in die Bremse.


----------



## Pevloc (9. Dezember 2004)

hmm, wenn du aber nach vorne kippst, solltest du nicht noch die bremse ziehen!

ich kann den whelie so villeicht 10m, konnte ihn aber vor kurzem keine 50 cm.


----------



## 2kewl4u (9. Dezember 2004)

Ja Wheelie kann ich ja, nur am Manual haperts. Und den find um einiges schwerer als Wheelies. 
Ich find einfach keinen Mittelpunkt, bzw. Schwerpunkt beim Manualfahren. Entweder ist mein Gewicht zu weit vorne oder zu weit hinten. Aber die Mitte finde ich einfach nicht.


----------



## Sandi (10. Dezember 2004)

also beim Manual sollte das Gewicht eher hinter dem Kipppunkt liegen wenn das mit dem ausgleichen (durch die Knie) noch nicht so gut funktioniert. Ich hab den Manual am anfang im Sitzen geübt, ist dann zwar kein richtiger Manual aber gibt einem schon ein bischen das Gefühl dafür einen großteil mit der Bremse zu machen!

War echt krass am Anfang...Wheelie ging so lang ich wollte, aber beim Manual waren nur wenige Meter drin. Einfach rausgehen und üben, üben, üben  

Gruß Sandi


----------



## GlanDas (11. Dezember 2004)

ich kann den weelie ungefähr 3 m
hab gestern geübt. habs erste mal geschaft mien vorderrad richtig hoch zu reißen  
aber gut das mein sattel nich al zu hoch war sonst...aua   
an die anfänger wie ich einer bin   :
mit den gängen rumprobieren dann richtig rein treten und alles komtm von alleine.
eigentlich reicht traing so jeden tag mal bischen. machs auch nur wenn ich das bike in die garage fahren muss und das sind 5 min.
der 10m weelie wird aber bald kommen


----------



## bisato (3. Februar 2005)

mein längster wheelie waren ca. 3km und den hab ich dann nur abgebrochen, weil mir schier die arme abgefallen sind vom ewigen ziehen....
ich kann nur Einrad fahren empfehlen. seit ich das fahre (auch im wald und so) gehts mit dem wheelie ab wie schmitz katze...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jan1989 (4. Februar 2005)

ich kann ihn nicht wirklich bin aber voll dabei ihn zu üben es is ja noch kein meister vom himmel gefallen


----------



## gr._b._wolf (5. Februar 2005)

Bunny hop´s gingen mit meinem Fully ganz gut (bevor sies mir geklaut ham ) besonders gut ging´s über kleine Bordsteinkanten, richtig schön hoch Feder hinten hart eingestellt aber was hat man schon davon?

Weelies ich muß zugeben bevor ich den Threat hier aufgemacht hab wollte ich noch fragen wer nicht?

Da besteht ja tatsächlich noch echter Nachholbedarf.

Kann mich an keinen Typ Fahrrad erinnern mit dem ich nicht schon richtig schön lange Weelies gemacht hätte vorzugsweise im sitzen (is einfach am bequemsten warum erst groß aufstehn?) ok ich mein ich hab mit BMX angefangen das ist schon garnicht mehr war und da hab ich BMX sehr intensiev gemacht (Cromostahlgabeln ohne Schutzkleidung zum brechen gebracht und so weiter böses Aua ganz normal manchmal).

Was dafür sehr günstig ist ist eine Anfangsgeschwindigkeit mit der man selbst in etwa findet das sie für einen im Weelie ganz gut funktioniert das muß man in´s Gefühl kriegen sowie ein Ritzel in dem man sich dafür soweit ganz gut fühlt (beim BMX gab es ja nur eins war also daher auch immer das Richtige weil man das Ritzel daher auch sehr gut gekannt hat) so is es bei mir jedenfalls.

Am bessten versuchen in etwa bei dieser Geschwindigkeit auch zu bleiben immer wieder mal wenn nötig leicht ausgleichen mit Rechts oder links ist das ähnlich aber besser iss es wenn man das auch ins Gefühl bekommt Anstiegwinkel Geschwindigkeit dann ist rechts und links ausgleichen nicht mehr wirklich so nötig und geht wenn viel fließender und sanfter und Weelies werden länger und man kann sie mit weniger Kraftaufwand betreiben so geht´s dann auch um Kurfen gut.

Wenns einen eher mehr nach unten zieht sanft ein bisschen schneller werden nicht zu schnell sonnst liegt man auf m Arsch oderm Rücken.

Ein Patentretzept das auf jeden Fall für Alle gilt gibt´s natürlich nicht.

Ich hats mal fertiggebracht das ich früher auf dem BMX durch einen im Ansatz schon zu häfftigen Weelie an der Kniescheibe ein aufgeplatztes Gewebe hatte wo sich Wasser gesammelt hat dachte meine Kniescheibe wär jetzt ganz wo anders als vorher wo ich das dann gesehn hab der Schmertz machte mir nix aber wo ich das dann dachte trieb´s mir die Tränen in die Augen dachte damals noch das wär für immer jetz  .

Aber bei Motorrädern hab ich Respeckt vor Weelies hab das mal gemacht mit einem 80cc Automaticroller (Motor sehr unglücklich hinten installiert bei den Dingern und weitaus giftiger im Annzug und beim losbrechmoment als man meinen sollte) der hat auch richtig gut ausgesehn mehr nach vornegebeugt als mir lieb sein konnte (da ich eh schon ziemlich hoch war) und das Nummernschild x-meterweit Funken gesprüht von null auf x in Bruchteilen von Sekunden wär ich im Anschluss nicht so HART
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!auf meinem Rucken gelegen als das Hinterrad auf einmal anfing leicht vom Boden abzuheben und einen urplötzlichen ZÜNFTIGEN blitzschnellen Schlänkera nach Vorne zu machen wärs ne wirklich Prima Haltungsnote geworden.

 


Aber: das laute Geräusch das die Knochen beim aufschlagen und in meinem Schädel gemacht haben hör ich heute noch die unmittelbar darauf eintretenden Schmerzen sind so das man erst einmal garnicht vom Boden wegkommt sie lösen eine Sperre aus und das ist auch gut für deinen Körper das sie das als aller erstes einmal tun
selbst wenn du´s noch so sehr willst du liegst erst mal flach auf dem Boden und kannst nix dagegen machen

wenn da nur nicht der möglicher weise schön langsam und allmälich eintretende nächtliche Staßenverkehr wäre!

Aber: dieses mal hat er sich noch ausreichend Zeit gelassen Können ist das nicht einfach nur Glück gehabt.


----------



## gr._b._wolf (5. Februar 2005)

P.S.: Hier kommt auch mal so richtig schön ein bisschen mit zum tragen warum ich keine Klickies mag .


----------



## alöx (5. Februar 2005)

kann den wheelie nichts so wirklich... also aus der fahrt raus klappt er wenns wetter schön ist ca 10 meter... 

ausser ich mach das ding auf was höher gelegenes dann komm i noch ein stück weiter... 

aussm bunnyhüpf klappt er halt besser bei mir....

oder meint ihr mit wheelie wirklich wheelie? also net manual? fällt mir grad ein... weil wheelie find ich kacke... das is voll für poser... moppelkoktze....

kann i aber trotzdem.....


----------



## moo (5. Februar 2005)

stell Dir mal vor, wir reden hier wirklich vom wheelie, und ich würd ihn gern können, auch wenns für dich MOPPELKOTZE is...


----------



## tvaellen (5. Februar 2005)

Hier mal ein Bild von mir aus dem letzten Jahr:






  












Bin natürlich nicht ich sondern es ist Robbie McEwen, der bei der 12. Etappe der TdF im Wheelie durchs Ziel kam. Mit dem Rennrad ist ein Wheelie schon schwierig, da die Geometrie so gar nicht dafür gemacht ist. Aber es geht, wenn die Körperbeherschung so gut ist wie bei Robby. 

Gruss
Tvaellen


----------



## roborider (5. Februar 2005)

Ich schaffe ca. 200m also noch nicht ganz perfekt und übe seit ca 2 Monaten.
Ansonsten triale ich


----------



## Phantom Lord (5. Februar 2005)

Ich kann ihn zwar nicht aber ich weiss von eine Geschichte zu erzählen. Als ich so um die 10-12 war gab es ein Junge der aufm Rennrad den ganzen Tag lang Wheelie fahren konnte und das mit eine Hand, mal kurz Freihändig einfach mal so, er brachte es sogar soweit das Voderrad ab zu schrauben und so rum zu Fahren. Der ist einfach so durch die Gegend geheizt. Das glaubt mir jetzt eh keinerv ist aber Tatsache.


----------



## gr._b._wolf (6. Februar 2005)

Klar hier hat sich doch auch schon einer gemeldet der Einrad fährt wo sagt das er seitdem er das macht den Weelie ganz besonders gut beherrscht.



> Zitat von Tvaellen
> Bin natürlich nicht ich sondern es ist Robbie McEwen, der bei der 12. Etappe der TdF im Wheelie durchs Ziel kam. Mit dem Rennrad ist ein Wheelie schon schwierig, da die Geometrie so gar nicht dafür gemacht ist. Aber es geht, wenn die Körperbeherschung so gut ist wie bei Robby.



So Rennräder haben doch meißt 28er Schlappen drauf oder?
Hab ich nämlich auch schon mit Rädern mit 28er Schlappen drauf gemacht wow wusste bisher garnicht was ich für ne gute Körperbeherrschung drauf hab.


 

Auf einem Einrad würd´s mich glaub ich trotzdehm auf die Schnautze haun


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gr._b._wolf (6. Februar 2005)

ach ja:

@alöx so ein kombinierter Bunny hop wär ja mal richtig eine schöne Sache zum üben!

Na jetzt weiß ich wenigstens zuwas mein Fully (das mir diese diese diese) doch eigendlich so alles Gut gewesen wäre (  )

Um an dieser Stelle mal ein Zitat von John Travolta in Pulp Fiction einwenig abzuleiten:

Man klaut nicht das Fahrrad eines Mannes soetwas macht man einfach nicht


----------



## Phantom Lord (8. Februar 2005)

gr._b._wolf schrieb:
			
		

> Weelies ich muß zugeben bevor ich den Threat hier aufgemacht hab wollte ich noch fragen wer nicht?



Hä aber hat es nicht der Mira aufgemacht diesen Thread ? Bist wohl Mister Jackyl und einmal Hyde oder wie ? Und außerdem sollte das hier kein Unfallbericht werden. Wer beim Motrorad nicht rechtzeitig abspringen kann muß ziemlich viel Gas geben damit er auf dem Kopf landet. Wer beim Wheelie aufm Rad aufm Arsch oder Kopf landet macht was falsch oder seine Reflexen sind kaputt oder macht man sowas mit Klickies, wohl nicht. Was schliesse ich daraus...das du ein Grobmotoriker bist und das was du nicht drauf hast erstmal für alle anderen auch unmöglich ist. Tut mir leid aber du bist doch nicht hier das maß der Dinge. Hättest du dich nicht in der Ausdruckweise und in einem Angeberischen, Igonoranten und Engstirnigen art dein bestes hier gegeben, so hätte ich diesen Post wohl gelassen. Du kannst mich mit dem was du bisher getan und gefahren hast nicht beeindrucken.


----------



## gr._b._wolf (9. Februar 2005)

Stimmt eröffnet hab ich den Thread hier nicht, aufgemacht hab ich ihn schon so wie die anderen auch die zu diesem Thread etwas gelesen haben war vielleicht etwas unglücklich formuliert.

Perfeckt bin ich auch nicht alles kann ich sicher auch nicht und einiges sogar garnicht aber den Wheelie kann ich ganz gut und amtlich warum soll ich also lügen?

Um nicht so angeberisch rüberzukommen?

Nö da seh ich keinen Sinn drinn.

Grobmotoriker bin ich sicher nicht aber war ich ja vielleicht mal.

Das mit dem Motorrad ist schon länger her und ich bereue es ja auch Gabel hochgerissen gleichzeitig Gas gegeben beides wohl ein bisschen viel habe nie behauptet das das jemand anders nicht viel besser könnte.

Diese Erfahrung hab ich deshalb geschildert weil hier vor mir auch schon jemand über sein persöhnliches Wheelieerlebnis mit seinem Motorad berichtet hat und ich damit meinen tiefen Respect dem gegenüber ausdrücken wollte damit ich nicht so angeberisch ignorrant und engstirnig rüberkomme übrigens.

Wer sagt das ich hier irgendjemanden beeindrucken muß?

Aber ich werde mir diese durchaus passabel und annehmbar gestaltete Kritik zu Herzen nehmen und so fern ich das für richtig halte versuchen mich nach Möglichkeit zu bessern.

Vielen Dank


----------



## miss glückt (9. Februar 2005)

HI!!
So über 100m kein problem,mein bester war ca. 400m.Aber so im durchschnitt sinds so 100-200m .
mfg


----------



## Skkain (9. Februar 2005)

Also ich kann den Wheelie so 2km lang!!!
Dannach geht mir die Kraft aus!


GreeeTz Skkain


----------



## appollo (9. Februar 2005)

hey!
hab mir jetzt hier nicht alles durchgelesen falls das schon mal jmd geschrieben hat    

kann ihn schon lange in jeglicher form perfekt   faher jetzt mounteinbike seit ca. 2 jahren und eine saison DH! maual ist das eigentlich wichtige denke ich... dazu musst du allerdings erst mal den wheelie stehen...

aber es ist wohl tatsache das du einfach üben musst! aber wenn du ihn mal kannst ist er dir irgendwie völlig unwichtig    
klingt wohl jetzt dumm ist aber so!   

grüße max

PS: schau doch mal auf unsrer page vorbei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Walhall-Biker (13. Februar 2005)

Ich kann Wheelie so weit ich will. Meistens wenn ich zu Locations fahr faher ich dort mit nem Wheelie hin zum üben, manchmal geht es aber auch net so wie ich will (wegen extremen Wind usw....)

Jens


----------



## trullie (13. Februar 2005)

Auf gerader Strecke und nicht zu scharfe Kurven krieg ich locker hin.
Ich will aber nen wheelie im Kreis auf der Straße d.h. 6m durchmesser oder so??? Weiß einer was man dabei beachten muss???


----------



## Misanthrop (13. Februar 2005)

Wheelie ja

Manual nein


----------



## furmanek (15. Februar 2005)

Ja Wheelie!!
Dazu fällt mir mein erster Tag mit meinem Bike ein.Bike gekauft, raus ausn Kofferraum . Schuhe an (Klickies) und rauf aufs Bike. Wau kleine runde gedreht, einmal richtig in die Pedale getreten , Rad kommt hoch , Füße nicht vonne Pedale gekriegt (gar keine erfahrung gehabt) und hinten rüber. Konnte das Rad danach 4 Wochen nicht nutzen, weil schwere Rückenprellung. Von den Kniekehlen bis zum Schulterblatt war alles tief blau. Danach das Vorderrad nie wieder höher als der nächste Kantstein
Gruß Marco


----------



## Dr._Chris (26. Februar 2005)

Servus Leute,
also den Wheelie ich üb ich meistens nur wenn ich grad streetn bin oder vom Kieswerk nach hause komme. Ich fahr FR und versuche schon ungefähr seit 1 einem Jahr den Wheelie mittlerweile gehts einigermaßen aber mein problem ist das ich immer zu schnell trete und dann zu schnell werde. Wie könnt ich die Problematik lösen, weiter nach hinten lehnen oder was ?


----------



## ulme (26. Februar 2005)

Tach auch,

also ich hab mal einen mit meiner 1000er Paris Dakar Gummikuh von so 
ca. 100 m hinbekommen.
Das war Nachts aufm Harleytreffen im besoffenem Kopp.
Da fährt doch son Kerl neben mich mit seiner 125 Vollgross und wollte auf gleichger Höhe mänchen machen, das konnte ich mir natürlich nicht gefallen lassen.
Hab danach nie wieder so en Teil hinbekommen, geht anscheinend nur mit Strom äh unter Strom.   

Em ef Geh
ulme


----------



## Sandi (26. Februar 2005)

Headbanger: genau...nach hinten lehnen! Du musst schauen, dass du nicht deinem Gewicht "hinterher pedalierst" (Gewicht vor dem Kipppunkt) sondern eher mit dem Gewicht n Stück hinter dem Kipppunkt bist, dann kannste dich mit der Hinterradbremse immer wieder n Stück vor den Kipppunkt bremsen und dann wieder pedalieren. irgendwann hast du dann den Dreh raus und kannst mit gleichbleibender Geschwindigkeit fahren! Die Hinterradbremse muss man aber sehr gut dosieren, also wirklich nur ganz leicht bremsen, sonst bekommt man so einen starken Impuls nach vorne dass man nicht schnell genug nachpedalieren kann! Am Wheelie und auch am Manual ist das feinfühlige bremsen das schwerste!!!  

Gruß Sandi


----------



## Rocky Flow (26. Februar 2005)

hi zusammen, wheelie, macht mal mega spass hab ziemlich lang gebraucht aber klappt jetzt super. kann den wheelie aber nur bei langsamer fahrt, je schneller ich werd um so unsicherer. Fleissig üben!!!! macht echt mega spass


----------



## TheFallOfTroy (26. Februar 2005)

Sandi schrieb:
			
		

> Am Wheelie und auch am Manual ist das feinfühlige bremsen das schwerste!!!
> 
> Gruß Sandi



bei manual sollte man doch versuchen nicht zu bremsen...


----------



## dhflow (26. Februar 2005)

http://www.rennrad-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=3700&highlight=freih%E4ndig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blackmetall (26. Februar 2005)

ich schaffe jetz nach ca 1 monat mäßigen übens ca 15 meter..... aber manual kann ich net!


----------



## Sandi (26. Februar 2005)

Crankflip schrieb:
			
		

> bei manual sollte man doch versuchen nicht zu bremsen...



ja klar, prinzipiell hast du Recht. aber am Anfang wird man es nicht schaffen nur mit den Beinen auszugleichen, und da man die Hand sowieso immer an der Bremse hat bzw haben sollte kann man sie ja auch benutzen


----------



## v!nce (27. Februar 2005)

Ich bin fast 15, fahre seit Weihnachten Street und, naja nennen wir es mal CC-Tour (so 40km/Tag), außerdem dirtjump. Wheelie kann ich technisch unendlich, nur bei ungefähr 200m wirds anstrengend. Ich kann auch sehr langsam Wheelen, dabei kurven fahren oder kurz anhalten.


----------



## karstb (27. Februar 2005)

möööööönsch,
und ich kann mit meiner unigurke noch nicht mal freihändig fahren. nur linkskurven. und ein bisschen geradeaus. aber keine rechtskurven. 
vielleicht liegt es an dem schiefen lenker, an der zig mal hin und her gebogenen gabel? oder am gebrochenen rahmen? vielleicht auch am dicken ei im hinterrad, das an beiden kettenstreben (falls es zwei gibt  ) schleift?

aber mal ehrlich. als normaler cc-fahrer braucht man auf den wenigsten strecken den wheelie.


----------



## eisenbart (27. Februar 2005)

je nach rad   30,40 meter

das ging zur meiner bmxzeit besser ab    30 minuten war da kein problem


----------



## steppenwolf1980 (28. Februar 2005)

hy, ich fahre zeit meinem 15ten,trail und da ist das erste was man lernt das gleichgewicht zu halten ,da ist das wheelie fahren die leichteste übung.  
also ich kann immer und überall wheelie fahren so lange ich will.


----------



## Menn © (1. März 2005)

Headbanger_666 schrieb:
			
		

> ... Ich fahr FR und versuche schon ungefähr seit 1 einem Jahr den Wheelie mittlerweile gehts einigermaßen aber mein problem ist das ich immer zu schnell trete und dann zu schnell werde. Wie könnt ich die Problematik lösen, weiter nach hinten lehnen oder was ?



du bist schon au dem richtigen weg. 
etwas weiter nach hinten lehnen, die arme schön durchstrecken und mit wohldosiertem bremsen die geschwindigkeit kontrolieren.

und dazu immer schön blöde in die kamera grinsen...


----------



## Freeloader (1. März 2005)




----------



## Boardercrime (29. März 2005)

Ich packs nun nach auch schon ein paar meter. Muss man eigentlich schalten 
um weiter zu fahren oder kann man auch nur mit einem Gang "unendlich" weit wheelen ??

Keep on trying...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sandi (29. März 2005)

musst nicht schalten...wenn du irgendwan zu schnell treppelst, dann wird das bei dir noch ein "Beschleunigungswheelie" sein, d.h. dass du im Prinzip nur deinem Schwerpunkt hinterherfährst und wohl noch weit vom Kipppunkt wegbist  
Versuch einfach mal mit dem Gewicht noch n Stück weiter nach hinten zu kommen (Hinterradbremse nicht vergessen) dann kannst du auch bald mit konstanter oder auch langsamer werdenden Geschwindigkeit wheelen  
Viel Erfolg beim üben!


----------



## Gianter² (29. März 2005)

Die beim Bike-Magazin kennen anscheinend keine Wheelies ...  (rot markierter Bereich !)






Um das Vorderrad zu entlasten müssen die absteigen     

Gruß Gianter²


----------



## DirtworkPB (29. März 2005)

mein längster war etwa 100m aber ich bin sehr langsam gefahren so etwa 5km/h.


----------



## Boardercrime (30. März 2005)

@Sandi: Thanx für die Antwort. Bin schon paarmal nach hinten abgestiegen, so weit weg ist der Kippunkt wohl auch wieder nicht   
Was ich noch bemerkt habe: Anfangs bin ich immer nach links abgekippt, wenn ich von anfang an etwas mehr rechts am lenker ziehe kommts viel besser, hat das auch schon jemand festgestellt ?
Uebung macht den Wheele-King


----------



## Sandi (30. März 2005)

jo...gerade hochziehen ist fast das wichtigste... bei mir gings am Anfang auch nicht richtig, dann hab ich aber genau drauf geachtet dass ich auf beiden Seiten den lenker gleich anfasse und jeweils nur mit dem zeigefinger an der Bremse bin und mit n bissle übung gings dann besser!
Beim Wheelie ist es auch ganz gut wenn man ein bischen schneller fährt, das gibt Sstabilität und man kippt nicht so leicht zur Seite!


----------



## Boardercrime (31. März 2005)

Muss noch das feinfühlige Bremsen am Hinterrrad in den Griff bekommen...geht aber immer wie besser !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lars-FS Team (1. April 2005)

Der Nose Wheelie liegt mir mehr!


----------



## CoolRacer (2. April 2005)

Mit meinem alten Bike hab ich nen whelli ca. 10m hinbekommen bei meinem neuen muss ich erst noch gefühl für bekommen weil ich sonst fast nen Salto mach !!!


----------



## Wigly (3. April 2005)

Hab es heute mal mit dem bike von nem Freund versuch (leider bekomm ich meines erst am Mittwoch (bin schon scharf drauf) . Hab ein paar Meter geschafft ca. 2-3 meter. Aber ich werde noch besser


----------



## Le Phlip (3. April 2005)

trullie schrieb:
			
		

> Auf gerader Strecke und nicht zu scharfe Kurven krieg ich locker hin.
> Ich will aber nen wheelie im Kreis auf der Straße d.h. 6m durchmesser oder so??? Weiß einer was man dabei beachten muss???



Seas,
ehm, schwierig zu beschreiben mit dem kreis. also wenn ich dich richtig verstanden hab willst du aus dem lockeren cruisen suddenly nen wheelie ziehen und einfach nen kreis fahren und dann nach 360° wieder absetzen bzw. im wheelie weiterfahren...komme beim thema rotation immer ins gebiet der achsenlehre vom snowboarden ab...ich versuchs aber trotzdem

also auf jeden fall beim üben:
1. IMMER im stehen, somit größerer körperhebel

2. fang auf einem steilen gelände (steile straße oder so) an, mit dem rücken zum tal. also du fährst am anfang praktisch langsam auf beiden rädern den berg hoch. 

3. übe erstmal einen halbkreis: mit der kurvenäußeren schulter holst du von hinten schwung (vordrehen), trittst dann rein(+lenker hochziehen) und leitest das sich aufbäumenden bike durch den kräftigen impuls deiner jetzt nach vorne schnellenden kurvenäußeren schulter in die drehung ein...wichtig ist, dass sich dein blick ab diesem impuls immer am kurvenmittelpunkt orientiert, somit dreht dein kopf auch stark in die gewünschte richtung. der impuls überträgt sich auf deinen körper und weiter aufs bike...nach dieser aktion solltest du steil auf dem HR sein (arsch über oder hinter dem HR) und schon über 45° gedreht haben. nun hilft die schwerkraft den rest zu drehen...bis du den berg wieder runterfährst... 

3. ich habe bewusst das wort 'drehen' verwandt weil es sich rein vom bewegungsimpuls her so anfühlen muss als wolltest du dich, auf dem HR stehend (rollend), um die eigene achse drehen...

4. trete heftiger rein und gebe einen sehr heftigen dreh-impuls mit der schulter und versuche den kreis so eng wie möglich zu wheelen. je steiler das bike steht desto enger und schneller kannst du drehen. teste die auswirkung deiner körperrotationen auf dein bike! nachdem du's die technik raus hast kannst du gefühlvoller vorne hochziehen und die rotation smooth einleiten -> somit kontrollierte größere halbkreise am berg fahren...und irgendwann funktioniert das so gut, dass du keine schwerkraft mehr brauchst um zu drehen und gleichzeitig das gleichgewicht auf dem hinterrad zu halten. dann kannst du's auf der ebene   

 verdammt, soll ich's dir auf kassette aufnehmen? das philosophiere kann sich ja keiner merken. also gibts nur 2 möglichkeiten: entweder du liest es 1000 mal und verstehst es oder du rufst mich an und und wir machen nen kleinen workshop  

ciaociao
phil


----------



## masu (5. April 2005)

Also ich schreib einfach mal hier meine kleine Frage rein:

Meint ihr man sollte den wheelie mit der kleinsten übersetzung üben? (also das man ganz langsam is?)

oder mit viel speed.

bzw was ist einfacher? Ich finde schön langsam siehts besser aus ^^ was meint ihr? 

masu


----------



## Freeloader (5. April 2005)

ich fahr da immer so 12 - 20 km/h ... is ganz gemütlich


----------



## Sandi (5. April 2005)

also zum üben is beides nicht so toll...grundsätzlich gilt aber, umso schnell du bist, desto mehr geradeauslaufstabilität hat das Rad, allerdings braucht man fürs Hochziehn bei dem Tempo schon n bissle Übung! Die ganz langsamen Wheelies fordern ein sehr gutes Gleichgewichtsgefühl, dafür ist das hochziehen leichter da du mit ner kurzen Übersetzung mehr Drehmoment am Hinterrad hast! Dafür kiptt es halt leichter zur Seite weg, am Anfang am Besten bei gemütlicher Fahrt so ca. 10-15km/h fahren, den passenden Gang raussuchen wo man noch schnell genug die Kraft ans Hinterrad bringen kann aber trotzdem nicht su schnell treppeln muss! Ca. mittleres kettenblatt (falls man mehrere hat) und hinten 3.-6. Ritzel, je nach Geschmack  

Probiers einfach mal aus, wirst schon selber sehen was dir leichter fällt=) VIel Spass dabei

Gruß Sandi


----------



## dirt-jumper (5. April 2005)

Also ich kann nen wheelie  ca. 50-70m. (bei ca. 20km/h)manchmal au mehr.
Ich fahr schon seit nem Jahr hauptsächlich Dirt und Street.
Am anfang hab ich mich bissl schwer getan aber als ich dann ca 20m konnte gings ratz-fatz weiter und jetz schaff ih schon ca.70m


----------



## Le Phlip (6. April 2005)

cool wenn die leute noch motiovation haben... RIP ON!!!

Hab heute das erste 1/4 meiner Abi-Etappe geschafft und muss au gucken dass ich die Motivation nich verlier^^
Aber immerhin hat mir mein Rektor versprochen dass, wenn ich's schaff, nen wheelie an der kante des schuldachts (flachdach) ziehen darf^^   haaaha, in der großen pause


----------



## Sandi (6. April 2005)

lol wie geil=) will au so n Rektor  

dafür hab ich schon die Hälfte vom Abi rum (Dienstag Deutsch heut mathe) morgen noch Englisch und nächsten Montag Bio dann isses endlich vorbei *freu*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Le Phlip (9. April 2005)

hey allta!
cool...boah mathe war mal so schwul..ich hab die aufgabe A gewählt bei vektor/stochastik, dafür war die analysis leicht. und bei anwendungsaufgaben hab ich die scheiß statuenlegierung genommen^^

aso, bist du überhaupt auch dem beruflichen gymi? ne, deiner termine sind so anders...bist allgemeinbildend oder...

ich schrieb am montag englisch und am dienstag biotec...  

hau rein phil

check this...8,1 megapixel makro....war bei uns im keller^^


----------



## Sandi (9. April 2005)

wow geiles Foto  

hast richtig erkannt, ich bin an nem "normalen" Gymi, aber Mathe war trotzdem schwul^^


----------



## Le Phlip (9. April 2005)

schon..bloß n bissel klein halt und komprimiert....
die orig auflösung is weit über 3500...
sick, da erkennst du die chitinstruktur auf dem bein...^^


----------



## Le Phlip (9. April 2005)

he, du fährst ja in wildbad....das is unser local spot^^


----------



## Sandi (9. April 2005)

jo ab und zu bin ich in Wildbad  
jetzt nach m Abi werd' ich aber erstmal n paar andere Bikeparks abfahren udn dann natürlich auch mal wieder Wildbad


----------



## ashtray (10. April 2005)

Also ich versuche es gerade mit dem neuen Bike schon öfters, hab aber das Problem dass ich sehr unruhig auf dem Bike bin. Ist es besser nen höheren Gang einzulegen um ruhiger auf dem Bike zu sein? Bin immer so im zweiten oder dritten Gang.

btw wer Chain Reaction II gesehen hat, dort fährt so n Typ glaube ich die ganze Zeit nur auffem Hinterrad. Ich frag mich wie der das macht, so ruhig auffem Bike zu sitzen.


----------



## Sandi (11. April 2005)

versuchs auf jeden Fall mal mit höheren Gängen, mit nem kleinen Gang hast du zwar n gutes Drehmoment zum hochkommen, aber im Wheelie selbst musst du dann zu schnell Treppel, schalt einfach mal 2-3 Gänge hoch und versuchs nochmal. Geschwindigkeit bringt auch Stabilität!!

Zu Chain Reaction 2.... mit der Zeit wird es bei dir auch so ruhig werden, ist alles eine Sache der Übung, irgendwann ist es auch kein Problem mehr Kurven oder Kreise auf dem hinterrad zu fahren, Anfangs hatte ich damit noch Probleme weil ich immer unkontrolliert weggekippt bin aber mittlerweile geht das auch! Also einfach üben, üben, üben


----------



## eternalrider (19. April 2005)

Servus

Ich hab im Zivildienst ständig Wheelies gemacht.
War fast ne Sucht.
War dann mal bei 200-300m angelangt.

Seit ich mein Fully hab, bin ich sehr unsicher.
Mit dem alten 08/15 HT kann ich es noch viel besser. Das hab ich im Gefühl.

Mit dem Fully hat s mich letzten Sommer böse auf die Schnautze gelegt.
Wheelie bei ca. 25-30 km/h. leicht abschüssiger Waldweg mit Split (nicht eingesunken).
Konnte nicht genug kriegen.

Resultat:
7 Stiche im Unterarm.
Hat ne Weile gedauert, bis die Steinchen draussen waren.

Wichtig ist, dass der Spass nicht vergeht.
- Also - 
Nicht zu verbissen üben.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Flatdroper (25. April 2005)

Ich kann den Wheelie schon seit 2 Jahren. Seit einem Jahr kann ich ihn perfekt, ich hab mal ca. 2 km geschafft (dann war die Straße zu Ende)
One hand (+one foot) -Wheelie kann ich auch, aber nur so ca. 10m.

Bin aber vor 2 Jahren auch mal auf ´n Arsch geknallt, weil ich mit dem billigen Aldi-Rad von meinem Nachbar gefahren bin (das Ding hatte die HR-Bremse auf der linken Seite, und nicht wie ich dachte rechts! Die Quittung: Teilfraktur des vorletzten Wirbelknochens der Wirbelsäule, 2 Monate kein biken und ´n  dickes Korsett tragen!)

Also, immer vorher nach der Bremse schauen und bei Regen und Schnee bei V-Brakes aufpassen (da hat´s mich auch schonmal ´n paarmal aufs Maul gelegt!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeloader (26. April 2005)




----------



## dagget (28. April 2005)

is hier jetz eigentlich die rede von nem wheelie mit oder ohne antreten ?
wie heisst dat ohne nochma ? is dat nich n manual ?   
naja wie auch immer... mit treten is einfach aber ohne muss ich fleißig üben !


----------



## Snot (11. Mai 2005)

Servus 
hab den wheelie ewig geübt und behersch ihn auch 100%, mein längster war 2000m, d.h. 5 Runden bei einer 400 Meterbahn.Das wichtigste ist:
1. arme bleiben ausgestreckt
2.lenker NICHT an sich heranziehen
3. beim anfahren, gesamten Körper nach hinten ziehen
4.ich benutze unterschiedliche gänge, kommt auf die geschwindigkeit an
5. ich fahr mit 27 gang, hab den 2. beim großen ritzel und den 4. kleinsten gang beim hinteren ritzel
6.im sitzen fahren ist am besten
7. Knie zu ausbalancieren
8.wer mehr wissen will muss schreiben...


übt fleißig, es lohnt sich^^


----------



## Snot (11. Mai 2005)

Wie geht ein Wheelie ohne hände? oder mit nur einer hand?


----------



## Sandi (11. Mai 2005)

viel Erfahrung und dann einfach loslassen! aber wirklich nur eine Hand vom Lenker nehmen, die andere brauchst du noch zum HR bremsen  
Und wie immer braucht man da einfach sehr viel Übung, dann geht's aber ziemlich einfach *g*


----------



## Boardercrime (12. Mai 2005)

Also ich kipp immer zur Seite wech, mit den Knien ausbalancieren bringt irgendwie nichts....und wenn ich den Sattel noch weiter runterschraube kann ich kaum noch treten,weil sonst die Knie an den Ohren schleifen.
Naja,werd weiterhin üben,aber irgenwie bin ich wohl Wheelieuntauglich. Wahrscheinlich hab ich ein zusätzliches Organ das mich immer aus dem Gleichgewicht bringt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moo (12. Mai 2005)

Wer hat dir erzählt, das der Sattel weit unten sein sollte?
Ist jedenfalls Unsinn, besonders bei nem flachen Rahmen.
Also raus mit dem Ding und weiter üben.


----------



## Sandi (12. Mai 2005)

ganz unten macht tatsächlich nur wenig Sinn... aber zu hoch sollte der Sattel auch nicht sein weil dann kann man seitliches Ausgleichen vergessen! Am Besten den Sattel auf mittlerem Niveau!

@Boardercrime: ich weiß zwar nicht wie lang und vor allem wie oft du Wheelies übst, aber das seitliche wegkippen abzufangen braucht schon viel Übung! versuch ansonsten einfach mal n bissle schneller zu fahren, dann läuft's Rad stabiler!


----------



## freerider24 (12. Mai 2005)

also ich fahre gerade mal zwei jahre und habe den wheelie in  sechs wochen 
hin bekommen ! schaffe ihn im sitzen etwa 1200m und im stehen etwa 50m!
manual geht bergab so lang wie ich bis jetzt wollte ! man muss einfach nur üben ! am anfang bekam ich ihn auch nur so 30m hin!
bloß nicht aufgeben !


----------



## ashtray (13. Mai 2005)

Ich wüsste garnicht wie man nen Manual hinbekommt. Bei voller Fahrt den Lenker hochziehen?


----------



## Sandi (13. Mai 2005)

ja klar, wie sonst... aber nur mit am Lenker reißen wird des wohl nix, da brauchsch auch übung!


----------



## manne (13. Mai 2005)

Flatdroper schrieb:
			
		

> ...das Ding hatte die HR-Bremse auf der linken Seite, und nicht wie ich dachte rechts!...



So wie sich das gehört! Ich frag mich echt wer sich diesen Scheiss links V rechts H ausgedacht hat.
Lässt sich übrigens auch besser schalten beim Wheelie.  

MfG Manne


----------



## Journeyman (13. Mai 2005)

manne schrieb:
			
		

> So wie sich das gehört! Ich frag mich echt wer sich diesen Scheiss links V rechts H ausgedacht hat.
> Lässt sich übrigens auch besser schalten beim Wheelie.
> 
> MfG Manne


Ich denke mal das es damit zusammen hängt, daß die meisten Rechtshänder sind. Und demzufolge mit rechten Hand mehr Kraft ausüben können was ein sofortiges blockieren des Vorderades zur Folge hätte.
Einen weiteren Sinn bleibt mir verschlossen.

Beim Moped ist ja die VR-Bremse rechts.


----------



## moo (9. Juni 2005)

Wollte noch mal alle motivieren weiterzuüben, nach monatelangem Üben kann ich nun deutliche Fortschritte verbuchen.  Könnte auch ein tolles Vid verlinken, hab aber kein Space, was solls ihr wisst ja wie das aussieht... 
Also bleibt dran Leute, es ist für jeden erlernbar, der es wirklich will und bereit ist viel zu üben - ohne Fleiss kein Preis.

edit: 
Space ist eingerichtet:
http://www.hottest-host.com/muh/wheelie2.wmv 
http://www.hottest-host.com/muh/wheelielinksrechts.wmv

(url muss von Hand in die Adressleiste kopiert werden)


----------



## Sandi (9. Juni 2005)

moo schrieb:
			
		

> (url muss von Hand in die Adressleiste kopiert werden)



oder einfach "Ziel speichern unter"  
SIeht schon sauber aus, Glückwunsch


----------



## moo (9. Juni 2005)

Mira schrieb:
			
		

> Und ja - es ist auch eine Frage des Alters. Mir fehlt schlicht der Mut.



Das wage ich - der ich 32 Lenze alt werden musste bevor ich es konnte - mal stark zu bezweifeln. Man fällt übrigens sehr selten nach hinten über, und wenn dann nicht schlimm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mira (9. Juni 2005)

moo schrieb:
			
		

> Man fällt übrigens sehr selten nach hinten über, und wenn dann nicht schlimm.



Hehe, ich kenn da einen, der hat sich dabei den Arm verknackst...


----------



## Stolem (10. Juni 2005)

ich fahr seit januar 05 dirtbike... ich habs da immer wieder versucht hab mich dann aber mehr aufs hüpfen über tables und doubles konzentriert und war dann ziemlich frustriert als ich die leute mit ihren wheelies gesehen habe die mit mir zusammen angefangen haben zu fahren... naja da warn dann 200-500 m keine seltenheit. nun haben irgendwelche spacken unsere sprünge von so:
    _        _
  /   \     /  \           auf so verkürzt:    ______
/       \ /      \                                 /          \  also aus doubles tables zum rüberfahren und aus tables hubbels gemacht das ich mich wohl oder übel dem wheelie zuwenden musste und nu nach 4 woche wheelie üben gehts schon über 300-400 m

tip: ohne vorderbremse isses nochmal ein ründchen besser

außerdem: ich fahr wheelie immer in nem schnellen gang weil ich ersten ne sehr schnelle trittfrequenz habe bei der ich trotzdem noch ruhig bin (kommt vom rennradeln) und man dann leicht wieder hoch kommt wenn man droht nach vorne runter zukippen.

die erfahrung mit wheele + fremdes rad + v-brakes hab ich auch schon gemacht... nicht vorher mal gezogen sondern gleich gefahren und musste dann feststellen das die bremse erst gebremst hat als sie am griff war... naja leider war da noch mein finder und das mit dem bremsen wurde nix... und schwupps hab ich mir den nietengürtel in rücken gerammt ... also nicht mit nietengürtel fahren bei dem die nieten länger als 1,5cm sind ...   

mfg Paul


----------



## Sandi (10. Juni 2005)

Dimmu_Borgir schrieb:
			
		

> tip: ohne vorderbremse isses nochmal ein ründchen besser



öhm und was soll das bringen    
Ich würde nie ohne Vorderradbremse fahren, wie soll man denn sonst schöne lange Stoppies hinkriegen


----------



## munchin Monster (10. Juni 2005)

Babu schrieb:
			
		

> zu lang, geht auch nur wenn keine kurven drin sind.



Ich kenn einen der fährt 10km wheelie


----------



## Stolem (10. Juni 2005)

Sandi schrieb:
			
		

> öhm und was soll das bringen
> Ich würde nie ohne Vorderradbremse fahren, wie soll man denn sonst schöne lange Stoppies hinkriegen



es geht grade um den wheelie und nicht um nen stoppie.. ohne vorderbremse sinds nochmal 500g weniger die du oben halten musst... hab ich selbst gemerkt ... zuerst wheelie mit vorderbremse gelernt und dann abgebaut und der wheelie ging gleich besser....

mfg Paul


----------



## karstb (10. Juni 2005)

ich glaube, ich muss auch mal den wheelie lernen. dann kann ich endlich besser den uturn während der fahrt wieder rausdrehen, denn das geht nur bei entlasteter gabel wirklich gut.
hats schon mal jemand ausprobiert, während des wheelies die linke handfläche auf die linke oberseite der gabelkrone zu legen, so für 30sec? oder ist das utopisch? mit durchgestreckten armen ist dann natürlich nicht mehr viel.......


----------



## Artos (11. Juni 2005)

...meiner meinung nach ist das ganze auch ne frage der sattelhöhe    denn danach richtet sich auch, wie schnell man das körpergewicht verlagern kann. ich hab zB nen recht hohen sattel, wodurch sich ein wheelie recht schwierig gestaltet. mit meinem ollen "crossbike" war ein wheelie net so das problem...

greetz
der art


----------



## Sandi (11. Juni 2005)

das stimmt, bei relativ hohem Sattel kommt man sehr leicht aufs Hinterrad, bei sehr niedrigem Sattel je nach Geometrie fast gar nicht mehr (im sitzen) Den Sattel einfach auf ein mittleres Niveau machen und dann üben,üben,üben


----------



## Stolem (12. Juni 2005)

jo ... mit der sattelposition mit der ich dirt fahre is wheelie fürn arsch aber zieh ich den sattel nur 5 cm raus funzt der wheelie wunderbar ...

mfg Paul


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Raul (12. Juni 2005)

naja,immer den sattel rausmachen zu müssen is auch nich so toll,erst recht nich wenn man sich dran gewöhnt

ich fahr immer in der tiefsten position und es geht sehr gut,sieht auch cooler aus wenn man einfach so während der fahrt nen wheelie zieht


----------



## RedRex (14. Juni 2005)

find am wheelie nichts dolles. mit ein wenig übung bekommt man den auch ohne hohen sattel und mit ssp gut hin, wir messen das manchmal aus spaß an den straßenreflektoren da auf dem weg zu spots, und ich kam da so über 150-200m, andere schaffen den aber noch besser, das einzig wichtige beim wheelie finde ich ist eine gute bremse, aber trotzdem ist es ein posertrick der mir ohne treten viel besser gefällt und dann noch ordentlich schwerer ist...


----------



## [ApeX] (2. September 2005)

Ich bin jetzt seit 2 Tagen fleissig am Wheelie üben aber wirklich klappen tuts nicht!   
Hab immer noch die Hoffnung das ich es mit noch mehr üben schaffe!


----------



## Kayn (2. September 2005)

am anfang wars bei mir auch etwas schwer weil ich mic heinfach nicht getraut hab weit genug nach hinten zu lehnen obwohl nix passieren kann wenn man eine hinterbremse hat !
nach ner zeit hab ich es dann begriffen und den richtigen winkel getroffen dann ging es ganz leicht, also musste weiter üben das wird schon noch 2 wochen und du kannst ihn nur der anfang ist schwer !


----------



## Wassertrinker (24. September 2005)

Jou, ich kann den Wheelie! Ohne jetzt angeben zu wollen  , nach 500m hab ich einfach keine Lust mehr! Ich fahre jetzt schon seit 5-6 Jahren. Aber ja, ab so 4 Jahren konnte ich sagen ich KANN ihn!
Probiere momentan Einhandwheelies. Klappen auch schon ganz gut. Würde ich aber nur Leuten empfehlen, die den mit 2 Händen denn schon können. Sonst gibts nur Frust. 
Eine weitere Variation wäre der Wheelie 2 X-up. Ist aber sehr schwer die Balance zu halten!
Dann machts mal gut ihr immer noch Übenden!     
War nurn Scherz, hihi. 
Grüße, flo.


----------



## mjA (24. September 2005)

was ist der unterschied zw. nem wheeli und nem manual ?? dachte immer das wäre das selbe

greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StupidSteak (24. September 2005)

ohmann... wheely ist mit treten und mit bremsen, und im sitzen... und manual ohne treten und nur in notfällen bremsen... speed und gleichgewicht bekommt man beim manual durch das vorund zurückbewegen der hüfte...


----------



## KGBKamikaze (24. September 2005)

Wheely lernt man recht schnell, wenn mans oft genug probiert. Allerdings sollte man nicht mit Manuals anfangen, denn wenn man den Wheelie kann kommen die irgendwann ganz von selbst...



gruß


----------



## wannabe_old (26. September 2005)

warum ist da  kein auswahl button für:wheelie stinkt, manual kommt immer besser?  

hört auf mit treten.manual ist die zukunft  

peace


----------



## Ostalbbiker (3. Oktober 2005)

Bei wie viel Metern liegt den der Whelei Rekord???
Mein Kumpel fährt ihn nämlich echt solang er will!!!


----------



## Sandi (3. Oktober 2005)

ja normal, oder  
weiß net obs da n offiziellen Weltrekord gibt. find ich aber au net wichtig wenn man den Wheelie kann solang man will reicht des doch! ob des jetzt 3km sind oder 8 is doch vollkommen egal, könnte jeder schaffen der die Motivation (und Kraft) dafür hat!


----------



## Cryo-Cube (3. Oktober 2005)

Ostalbbiker schrieb:
			
		

> Bei wie viel Metern liegt den der Whelei Rekord???
> Mein Kumpel fährt ihn nämlich echt solang er will!!!



ich glaub der record is 50km

btw der record des "am längsten wheelie fahren" liegt bei 11 stunden
und die größste distanz liegt bei 2,839.6 meilen, von einer Küste der USA zur anderen(vom gleichen typen aufgestellt).  Bei dem 2,839.6 rekord durfte aber angehalten werden, nur durfte das VR halt nie den boden berüheren.


----------



## [mcgd]samiel (3. Oktober 2005)

Hi, 
ich bin derzeit auch dabei den Wheelie zu üben. Ich hab aber noch ne Frage an die, dies können:

Wie halte ich'n meine rechte (Brems-) Hand richtig? wenn ich den Lenker hochziehe (reißen muss ich mitlerweile wenigstens schon nichmehr) und dabei noch die Finger an der Vorderradbremse habe, dann Brems ich meistens, oder ich hab mit der Hand keinen richtigen Halt am Lenker   
Also wie halt ich denn die Pfote am besten am Lenker fest?


----------



## moo (3. Oktober 2005)

Nur einen Finger an die Bremse.


----------



## Levty (3. Oktober 2005)

als ich gestern von nem kumpel heimkam dachte ich, mach ich maln wheely in meiner einfahrtsstrasse, da ich ihn noch net kann, und noch klickies anhatte, zeih ich den lenker hoch, merke ich kippe nach hinten, *schei$$e*, hau voll in die eisen und der sattel bohrt sich in den schritt! war nciht so tragisch, war mehr oder weniger "nicht am sattel".
jetz mal ne frage an die dies können: musstet ihr auch so leiden!?

greez, killuah1, der den wheely noch nicht kann


----------



## moo (3. Oktober 2005)

zum Üben sind clickies denkbar ungeeignet, da man manchmal nach hinten abspringen muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sandi (3. Oktober 2005)

joa Klickies sind ganz schlecht  
wirklich Leiden musste ich nicht beim üben, mal abgesehen von den Blasen an den Händen.

nur wenn mans schon kann und dann mal die Hinterradbremse versagt tuts weh


----------



## TOTALERMTBNOOB (22. Oktober 2006)

ich übe schon 2 monate und komm gerade mal 1 meter!!! 
ich habe das problem das ich des mit den bremsen nicht checke.
immer bin ich zu weit hinten dass ich fast runter falle und manchmal hauts mich nach links oder rechts!!


----------



## ErdbeerEisSahne (22. Oktober 2006)

Levty schrieb:


> als ich gestern von nem kumpel heimkam dachte ich, mach ich maln wheely in meiner einfahrtsstrasse, da ich ihn noch net kann, und noch klickies anhatte, zeih ich den lenker hoch, merke ich kippe nach hinten, *schei$$e*, hau voll in die eisen und der sattel bohrt sich in den schritt! war nciht so tragisch, war mehr oder weniger "nicht am sattel".
> jetz mal ne frage an die dies können: musstet ihr auch so leiden!?
> 
> greez, killuah1, der den wheely noch nicht kann



lefty, du kannst keinen wheelie? den kann soagr ich  ?!
nein, ich musste nicht leiden:
ich bin 1mal hingefallen und das war schon fast nen manual

zum wheelie: da muss man schon die richtige tritt-technik drauf haben, mit "am lenker ziehen" wirds nie was werden.


----------



## TOTALERMTBNOOB (22. Oktober 2006)

ich weis!! ich bine eine flasche


----------



## scott yz0 (22. Oktober 2006)

Ich üb gleich manual da des eig. für nen wirklich guten und hohen bunny voraussetzung is


----------



## DieNatur (22. Oktober 2006)

Ich kann den Wheelie fast perfekt, fahre allerdings auch schon 12 Jahre MTB!

Überwiegend fahr ich Downhill, Freeride, 4X und kleine Touren!


----------



## XcorebertX (22. Oktober 2006)

ich kann ihn nich... sollte aber mal üben


----------



## keks'(: (22. Oktober 2006)

hmm laso mit schlatung vllt nen paa 100m also naja sagen wir 200^^ ... jeze net mehr mit ner 38-16 uebersetzung :/ ,da vllt nur noch 5 m . .. ähm .. naja also kein ganzes jahr street und vorher halt nen paa jahre mtb aber nur so nen bissle nebenbei


----------



## Sweeet (22. Oktober 2006)

Ursprungsgposting: Ich versteh die Frage überhaupt nicht.
Macht man nen Wheelie nicht ein paar Monate nachdem man Radfahren lernt?

Also ein paar Meter konnte ich auf meinem sauschweren 24"-Rixe-Kinderrad und sogar auf auf meinem Hollandrad-Fixie.
Respekt habe ich nur vor Leuten, die auf einem Rad über Hindernisse drüberrollen (z.B. Quarterpipes) oder die 100m Wheelie auf nem Rennrad stabil hinbekommen (sehr kippelige Angelegenheit).

Aber zwischen "ein paar Meter" und "perfekt" gibt's noch sehr viel (und da bin ich irgendwo).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KoNa-Freerider (22. Oktober 2006)

Hi,
Was ist eigentlcih der unterschied zwischen manual und wheelie !!
Kann den Wheelie auch leider nur so 5-10 m :-(
und ich üb schon seid ner Woche !!
MfG Niko


----------



## Sweeet (22. Oktober 2006)

Whoaw, ne *WOCHE*!!11einself

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab, rollste bei nem Manual einfach ne abschüssige Strecke ohne zu treten (d.h. Gleichgewicht muss mit hinterer Bremse gesteuert werden, daher "Manual" -> handgesteuert). Beim Wheelie trittste halt immer.


----------



## keks'(: (22. Oktober 2006)

beim manual stehst du auf dem rad, beim wheelie sitzt du drauf  ... 
und ich geb Sweeet recht .. . zw perfektt und ein bisschen issn unterschied.. ^^ xD but hf2 all beim wheelen xD


----------



## Super-Moto (22. Oktober 2006)

ich fahre seit einem Jahr wieder MB. Seitdem versuche ich zwischendurch immer mal wieder nen Wheelie.
Bis ca. 10m schaffe ich auch ab und zu schon mal. Leider falle ich aber in der Regel immer zur Seite weg. Hab mich dabei auch schon einige male gewickelt.


Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich dieses seitliche wegfallen verhindern kann ?


----------



## Sweeet (22. Oktober 2006)

Super-Moto schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich dieses seitliche wegfallen verhindern kann ?


Vorderrad ein klein wenig runterkommen lassen und Hintern auf die gegenüberliegende Seite schieben.

Ansonsten: Üben


----------



## [email protected] (22. Oktober 2006)

Hab auch 2 Wochen fest geübt und kanns mittlerweile auch ganz gut.
Hinterrad fest aufpumpen dann gehts wesentlich besser hab ich festgestellt.

Ob Fully oder nicht spielt keine rolle....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ErdbeerEisSahne (22. Oktober 2006)

beim manual gehts nur um die gewichts verteilung(lenker hochreißen-hinterlehen)
habe ich auch schon geschafft, nur ist nen sehr brenzliges gefühl weil: 2cm weiter hinten und man liegt am boden.


----------



## keks'(: (22. Oktober 2006)

gleichgewicht terrieren geht glaub ich mit den knien besser oder die schultern nach hinten ziehn und gut is auch wenn man reifen mit ner schoenen lauffläche hat  .. .alla kenda kniption^^zB.. .


----------



## Bombenkrator (22. Oktober 2006)

hi,

ich kann den wheelie auch, hab 2jahre geübt [ab und dann] und nun klappts wunderbar mehrere hundert meter [rekord 800m*]. das war ein großer schritt beim mtb das man den wheelie kann  war eine aufgabe für mich.  

langsam klapp ich in den trial bereich rüber, das macht einfach so viel spaß auf dem hinterrad zu hüpfen o.ä.

*was der nachteil einer so großen strecke ist, man bekommt krampfartige züge an den armen (zumindest ich) das tut höllisch weh  

bye
wheel up


----------



## jatschek (22. Oktober 2006)

Genau falsch, mit einem lasch aufgepumpten Hinterrad gehts am besten. Denn da hat man eine große Auflagefläche des Reifens und das hilft schonmal nicht so schnell seitlich wegzukippen. 

Und wenn man mal im Wheelie ist, gleicht man das wegkippen mittels ausgeklappten Knien oder notfals mit dem ganzen Oberkörper aus. Von nichs kommt nichs. Das muss man schon lange üben.

Und soweit ich informiert bin ist ein richtiger Manual ein Wheelie im stehen. Nur komplett ohne die Hinterradbremse. Sprich man sucht sich im stehen den Kipppunkt und hält diesen, indem man das Becken nach vorne bzw. nach hinten bewegt. Wenn man das mal draufhat kann mans wirklich. 

Ich bin Bewegungslegasteniker. ;-) Manual kann ich nur mittels Hinterradbremse. Mein Oberkörper bleibt da fast star.


----------



## [email protected] (22. Oktober 2006)

Nö also da hab ich andere erfahrung gemacht ...je fester aufgepumpt is desto besser lässt sich das Rad händeln und kannst schneller ausgleichen .
Muss ich aber nochmal testen ...^^


----------



## [email protected] (24. Oktober 2006)

Jo hab recht gehabt.Ich komm viel besser zurecht wenn er aufgepumpt is.


----------



## OatmilkmansSon (24. Oktober 2006)

Bin seit nem Monat drei Tage in der Woche ein bisschen am üben und es wirkt: Es geht von mal zu mal besser, gewöhn mich grade an das Sweet-Point-Gefühl.  

Milkman's Son


----------



## wotra (29. Oktober 2006)

Hi. Muß jetzt auch mal meinen Senf zu diesem Langzeit-Thread geben:
Ich weiß genau! wie es geht - ausnahmslos jeden Tip gelesen - und kann ihn
trotzdem nicht gescheit. Mehr als 30 m geht nicht. Aber ich weiß, daß ich sooo
kurz davor bin. Mein Problem ist die schier unüberwindbare Angst,nach hinten abzukippen. Diese Angst löst immer genau an dem entscheidenden "Sweetpoint" einen Absteigreflex aus, der mit dem Verstand einfach nicht in den Griff zu kriegen ist. Ich probier jetzt schon den ganzen Sommer. Ich bin mit meinen 43!!! Jahren aber auch schon sehr spät dran (hej- auch mit über 40 hat man noch Spaß am Leben und ein Recht darauf! ;-) Wißt ihr Jungs eigentlich, wie gut ihr es heute habt? Lehrvideos , Internetforen, Bikeparks, Fahrtechnikschulen usw. )Habe als Jugendlicher mit meinem 1Gang-Scheiß-Straßenrad mit Rücktrittbremse schon ewig vergeblich probiert. Und natürlich hat mir keiner gesagt, was ich falsch mache. 
Ich hab sogar schon dran gedacht, mir Stützen ans Rad zu bauen  Aber dann würd mich meine Frau wohl sicher einweisen lassen.  Es müsste doch auch sehr hilfreich sein, Einrad zu lernen. 

Naja - hilft wohl wirklich nur üben,üben,üben.


----------



## Bombenkrator (29. Oktober 2006)

das wird schon


----------



## Journeyman (29. Oktober 2006)

wotra schrieb:


> Ich bin mit meinen 43!!! Jahren aber auch schon sehr spät dran (hej- auch mit über 40 hat man noch Spaß am Leben und ein Recht darauf! ;-)


Spaß kannst du haben. Ein Recht darauf nicht.

Im übrigen läßt im Alter das Gleichgewichtsgefühl nach.
Mal abgesehen davon läßt nicht nur der nach, sondern auch der Wagemut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jesus Freak (30. Oktober 2006)

> Hi. Muß jetzt auch mal meinen Senf zu diesem Langzeit-Thread geben:
> Ich weiß genau! wie es geht - ausnahmslos jeden Tip gelesen - und kann ihn
> trotzdem nicht gescheit. Mehr als 30 m geht nicht. Aber ich weiß, daß ich sooo
> kurz davor bin. Mein Problem ist die schier unüberwindbare Angst,nach hinten abzukippen. Diese Angst löst immer genau an dem entscheidenden "Sweetpoint" einen Absteigreflex aus, der mit dem Verstand einfach nicht in den Griff zu kriegen ist. Ich probier jetzt schon den ganzen Sommer. Ich bin mit meinen 43!!! Jahren aber auch schon sehr spät dran (hej- auch mit über 40 hat man noch Spaß am Leben und ein Recht darauf! ;-) Wißt ihr Jungs eigentlich, wie gut ihr es heute habt? Lehrvideos , Internetforen, Bikeparks, Fahrtechnikschulen usw. )Habe als Jugendlicher mit meinem 1Gang-Scheiß-Straßenrad mit Rücktrittbremse schon ewig vergeblich probiert. Und natürlich hat mir keiner gesagt, was ich falsch mache.
> ...



Ich find's saucool das Du das in Deinem Alter noch übst - n Kumpel von mir, der ungefähr genau so lang MTB fährt wie ich (um die 10 Jahre), hat mehr oder weniger aufgegeben und der is 25, er meint immer, "irgendwann muß ich den Wheelie noch gescheit üben...!"  
Anleitungen gibts wahrscheinlich genug in diesem Thread, deshalb spar ich mir das. Einrad fahren lernen gut und schön aber meine Freundin fährt gut Einrad, wheelie fahren kann sie nicht, die beiden hängen kaum zusammen, bis aufs gute Gleichgewichtsgefühl. 
Ich kann kein Einrad fahren, lange wheelies gehen trotzdem locker. 
also üben, üben... Du hast recht!


----------



## TOTALERMTBNOOB (30. Oktober 2006)

ich komm jetzt schon über 10 m aber mich hauts am start oft nach hinten , dass ich abspringen muss und nach 12 m fall ich nach rechts oder ich werde zu schnell kan jmd. hefen??


----------



## J-CooP (30. Oktober 2006)

wotra schrieb:


> Es müsste doch auch sehr hilfreich sein, Einrad zu lernen.


 Einrad fahren konnte ich nach ein paar Stunden - einen Wheelie schaffe ich trotzdem nicht lange.
Ein Einrad hat eben keinen Freilauf und man kontolliert das Gleichgewicht nur mit den Beinen. Beim Mtb kommt dann noch die Koordination der Bremshand dazu.


----------



## keks'(: (30. Oktober 2006)

der wheelie geht aber auch mit nem eingang diamant rad^^... musst nur aufpassen wenn du nach hinten absteigst das du nich mit dem schutzblech aufkommst -,- .. .


----------



## streetrules (1. November 2006)

Kann denn wheelie eigentlich gans gut und das über mehrere hundert meter bei richtigen speeed .Fahr schon über 4 jahre und da klappt das schon gans gut auch wheelie to 180 oder 360 sind kein problem ! jut immer weiter üben

RIDE ON ! ! !


----------



## sunboy (1. November 2006)

Blubb


----------



## Funghi (1. November 2006)

streetrules schrieb:


> wheelie to 180 oder 360 sind kein problem
> RIDE ON ! ! !



  über ein Video würd ich mich freuen. 180 kann ich ja noch verstehn, aber 360? Dat will ick sehn min jung


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (1. November 2006)

streetrules schrieb:


> Kann denn wheelie eigentlich gans gut und das über mehrere hundert meter bei richtigen speeed .Fahr schon über 4 jahre und da klappt das schon gans gut auch wheelie to 180 oder 360 sind kein problem ! jut immer weiter üben
> 
> RIDE ON ! ! !



joah also ich mache auch immer den wheelie to wheelie rückwärts.. aber warten wir am besten mal ab, was der herr manuel zu sagen hat...


----------



## sunboy (1. November 2006)

Blubb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Journeyman (1. November 2006)

Ich frage mich warum das "sweet spot" heißt?
Was hat das mit süß, goldig, herzig zu tun?
"Point of Interest" wäre besser. Interessiert mich nämlich ungemein ob ich gleich auf den Rücken falle oder nicht.


----------



## keks'(: (1. November 2006)

is halt so weils da am einfachsten geht  .. ach ka .. aber das mit dem 260 will ich auch sehn und das mit dem wheelie rueckwärts.. also manual reuckwärts wär ja shcon krass... aber das hier


----------



## Weltmeister (3. November 2006)

wheele geht total easy,dan auch mal über die bremshubbels für autos an den straßen drüber.habn halbes jahr geübt,1 monat im sitzen.anfangs dacht ich auch im stehen geht einfacher,aber fakt is es sieht TOTAL unstylich aus und is (mag komig klingen) auch schwerer,also in lang zu halten da das bike etwas unruhiger ist.wheele klappt bis lockerb is 3 stelligen zahlen,was ich aber auch im manual mit viel pin hinbekomm.also üben üben üben!!dauert recht lang


----------



## D-StreeT (3. November 2006)

So 75m sind auf ner Graden locker drin mit normalen Fahrgang...

Fahre seit Juni Dirt/Street


----------



## ILJA (3. November 2006)

also vorm gabeltausch ging garnichts, weil monster an der front...vergiss es^^, wenn man es vorher nicht konnte lernt man es mit so einem bleiklotz nicht, zumal man nach 3 versuchen platt ist. Jetzt mit dorado muss ich beim normalen reinleiern schon aufpassen das der hobel nich hochgeht^^. Nur Probleme mit dem seitlichen stabilisieren hab ich noch, ich versuch irgendwie immer krampfhaft zu lenken, das hilft aber nich wirklich viel


----------



## [email protected] (3. November 2006)

Haut mal bissl mehr Luft hinten rein .... zumindest in der lernphase....geht echt besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Weltmeister (4. November 2006)

lernphase 4,5-4,8 bar hatte ich stabilisieren is easy,einfach mit den oberschenkeln ausbalancieren.jetz fahr ich mit 3-3-5 bar,weils mit danach mit 4,7 bar den rahmen durchgehauen hat.jetz zum glück einen mit verstärkungen bekommen


----------



## hangman (4. November 2006)

tip 1: erst mal den "nachhintenabspringreflex" in den griff bekommen! solange man abspringt wirds auch nix werden. 
tip 2: lenker hochreisen und in pedale treten muß in einem fluß gehen, am besten aus dem pedalieren raus, sonst neigt man zum "verreissen"...
tip 3: arme gestreckt, spannung im bauch halten
tip 4: am anfang an ner leichten steigung üben, so hat man mehr moment auf den pedalen


----------



## rfgs (4. November 2006)

stimmt tip 3 ist fast der wichtigste,keinen rundrücken machen und nicht wie n nasser sack am lenker hängen.


----------



## jaybike (4. November 2006)

Sattel raus, Finger an die Hinterradbremse, ein Ruck am Lenker gut synchronisiert mit einem Tritt in die Pedale. Anschließend linke Hand weg vom Lenker und ein Bier zischen. Überhaupt kein Problem. Beidhändig hab ich mal über 2km geschafft. Mann bin ich ein Angeber..


----------



## ghostbiker5700 (5. November 2006)

abend!
Also: ich komme schnell in einen stabilen weehlie, aber dann hab ich nach so 5 meter probleme, zur Seite auszugleichen. Aber des isch doch so: wenn ich nach links wegfalle, dann muss ich doch das rechte Knie rausstrecken, oder?
oder gibts da noch andere Tricks Z.B Lenker drehen o.ä.?


----------



## bloody (5. November 2006)

KryP7on!cs schrieb:


> also wenn ich jetzt wheelie auch genannt manual^^ mache kann ich ihn so lange wie ich will! bei mir gehts halt so lange bis ich keine kraft mehr habe!
> nach ner weile hat man des so drauf das es nur noch auf die ausdauer des wheelies ankommt^^ aber naja fahr auch hardtail
> fahr street, und halt freeride



GENAU DAS!  Is bei mir auch so..find wheelie is nix besonderes..mim ht is es halt bissl schwerer als mim fully...da kann man auch mal n gehsteig ohne probs runter fahrn im wheelie ..mim ht is des schon bissl schwerer aber so auf na ebenen strecke oda auf kieswegen oda auch schotter is egal wie weit..irgendwann tun einem halt die hände weh. kurven sind auch kein problem..einfach reinlegen  mit bissl übung geht alles^^...naja ausgleichen: wie warscheinlich schon öfter gesagt worden ist.. vor und zurück mit bremse und reintreten  und seitlich mit den knien oda auch mim lenken^^ wobei ich sagen muss dass es wesentlich leichter geht, wenn des vorderrad dreht..sobald des mal steht, wirds schon schwerer  irgendwie logisch  
naja is halt n standart trick zum reifen sparen am VR .. oda zum posen(wers nötig hat) .. oda einfach weil einem langweilig is^^ und man sein gleichgewicht schulen will *G*
was man aber nicht als wheelie zählen sollte, sind die aus der beschleunigung, also wenn mans vorderrad nur so lang oben hat, wie man auch schneller wird...eigentlich sollte die geschwindigkeit beliebig sein und auch konstant gehalten werden können mittels "gas" und bremse  .. erst dann is es für mich n wheelie..alles andere is halt reintreten wie n irrer, dass des VR oben bleibt *G*

Achja.. fahr Street bzw. Urban-Freeride .. ^^

greez..


----------



## sunboy (5. November 2006)

Blubb


----------



## -=SlasHer=- (5. November 2006)

Tzzz wheelie kann ich auch son paar meter aber dann fall ich auch zur seite oder so oder nach nen paar metern ist der gang zu niedrig 
Einmal bin ich mir einer Hand vom Lenker abgerutscht und ist die andere seite voll vors knie geknallt da kamen ganz schöne schmerzen auf


----------



## Weltmeister (5. November 2006)

is doch geil                                                                                       joa wheele is ne sache für sich,aber konstante geschwindigkeit zu halten is das einzig wahre,un dann noch no footed ;D des rockt


----------



## Wannabee (3. Juni 2008)

Ich kann wheelies kilometerlang.
Leider nur mit meiner KTM.
Mit meiner Speed Triple geht es auch ganz gut (http://www.blorenz.de/motor/wheelieweb.wmv)
Leider schaffe ich trotz üben mit dem Fahrrad nicht mehr als bestenfalls mal 15 Meter. Das Problem dabei ist, dass auch die nicht wirklich kontrolliert sind.
Ich behaupte, mit dem Fahrrad ist das deutlich schwerer als mit dem Motorrad, daher mein Respekt an alle, die das können.
Ich gebe aber nicht auf!!

Gruß

Boris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sandi (3. Juni 2008)

Ich denke, das kommt ganz darauf an mit was man den Wheelie zuerst gelernt hat! Ich habe mit dem Fahrrad angefangen und finde es daher auch mit dem Fahrrad einfacher, da kann ichs auch solang ich will... mit dem Motorrad aber nicht! Liegt aber wohl auch daran, dass da dann gleich mehr kaputt geht wenns mal schief geht.
Fahr jetzt ne Husqvarna SMR 510, also sehr fahrradähnlich...aber ich hab im Fuß einfach kein so gutes Gefühl für die Hinterradbremse wie beim Fahrrad mit der Hand.
(Auch wenn bei nem Einzylinder wohl die Motorbremse ausreicht um das Vorderrad wieder runterzubekommen )


----------



## bamoida (6. August 2008)

was für dumme antwortmöglichkeiten! ich kann zwar den wheelie nicht perfekt, aber mehr als einen halben meter schaff ich schon. 10 meter werdens schon sein.


----------



## weehlie (1. Juli 2009)

wenn ich gut drauf bin dan schafe solange ich will wenn ich nicht die hinterrad bremse vergesse fahrre schon zeitich 4 bin hauptsechlich nur weehlies mit mein kollegen in flensburg und stopies  :d


----------



## Wannabee (1. Juli 2009)

> wenn ich gut drauf bin dan schafe solange ich will wenn ich nicht die hinterrad bremse vergesse fahrre schon zeitich 4 bin hauptsechlich nur weehlies mit mein kollegen in flensburg und stopies



HÄÄ??
Wie wäre es mit dem hier?






Und immer schön Helm tragen bei den "weehlies" und "stopies"


----------



## WildsauHardride (1. Juli 2009)

Meistens schaffe ich so 50-150m Wheelys.
So lang wie ich möchte geht leider noch nicht...muss wohl noch ein wenig üben 

Gruß Marc


----------



## Geisterfahrer77 (1. Juli 2009)

bloody schrieb:


> ...eigentlich sollte die geschwindigkeit beliebig sein und auch konstant gehalten werden können mittels "gas" und bremse  .. erst dann is es für mich n wheelie..alles andere is halt reintreten wie n irrer, dass des VR oben bleibt *G*



Genau, und wenn man richtig in der Balance ist, kann man bergrunter auch aufhören zu treten, und das Gleichgewicht nur mit der hinteren Bremse halten.
Wenn man es dann noch schafft aus dem Sattel zu gehen, ohne dass das VR wieder runter fällt, dann ist das doch schon der berüchtigte "manual", oder hab ich da was verkehrt verstanden?


----------



## stephanw (24. September 2009)

So, nach knapp 4 Wochen regelmäßigen Übens sind die längsten Wheelies 30-40 m, Tendenz steigend. Man kann jetzt zunehmend von "Fahren" sprechen, während es anfangs nur Hochheben und Runterknallen war


----------



## roofrockrider (24. September 2009)

Hallo Wheelie Freunde,
ich habe durch ca 8 Jahre unregelmäßiges üben den Wheelie erlernt.
Auf einmal ging es

In der BIKE stand mal drin das es am leichtesten wäre wenn man leicht Bergauf fährt weil man das VR nicht so hoch ziehen muß.Ein Kumpel meinte du mußt genau den Kipppunkt finden.Alles Bullshit.

Einen Wheelie fährt man kurz unter dem Kipppunkt durch ständiges pedalieren mit gestrecketen Armen und lehnt sich voll nach hinten mit leicht schleifender Bremse, wenn man nach hinten kippt leicht bremsen und sofort wieder gleichmäßig reintreten. Für die den seitlichen Ausgleich die Kniee ausfahren und den Sattel am besten in mittlerer Pos. einstellen

Grüße aus Hannover Martin


----------



## Deleted138492 (24. September 2009)

Hm, ich habe mir schon hunderte How-To's angesehen, aber ich schaffe es immer nur über maximal 10-20 Meter, mehr nicht. Dabei übe ich schon 1 Jahr bei jeder Ausfahrt...

Irgendwann wirds hoffentlich hinhauen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kio2608 (24. September 2009)

versuch mal beim wheelie auf deinen sattel o.ä. zu gucken.

ich mein, ich kann den nicht, aber, wenn ich mich mal aufraffe darauf zu achten klappts meistens besser.


----------



## Deleted138492 (24. September 2009)

Ich probiers mal, vielleicht klappts ja. Danke .


----------



## HardRock07 (24. September 2009)

Weils hier so schön passt:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zploy9L05h8"]YouTube - Extreme MTB Stunts!!![/ame]

Glaube es gibt nicht mehr viele Arten des Wheelie's, die er nicht zeigt .
Vorallem sieht man hier recht gut die Grundvorraussetzungen für nen guten Wheelie. Sarttelrohr relativ weit raus, gestreckte Arme, gerader Rücken.

Ich bin auf diesem Gebiet leider auch noch Anfänger.
Bei mir klappts auch noch nicht so richtig, mit der Bremse.
Wenn ich gar nicht bremse, werd ich zu schnell und wenn ich bremse geht meistens das VR wieder Richtung Boden.

Egal, keep working on it 

MfG Hardrock


----------



## Deleted138492 (25. September 2009)

Das Video habe ich schon mal gesehen, und auch damals fiel mir die Kinnlade runter . Mann, wär ich froh wenn ich das alles könnte...


----------



## Speed-Biker (25. September 2009)

Der hat in seiner Kindheit nix anderes gemacht xD ne echt krass...aber wie ist das denn jetzt mit der geschwindigkeit...wie kann man die halten? bei mir ist das problem wie bei vielen auch, dass iwann der Gang zu klein wird... und welcher gang? also kleiner, großér?


----------



## Deleted138492 (25. September 2009)

Ich fahre meistens 2.Gang vorne und 3.hinten, bergauf auch mal kleiner.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speed-Biker (25. September 2009)

ich werds mal ausprobieren, ob das bei meinem bike geht, gänge sind ja unterschiedlich..danke!


----------



## leeresblatt (25. September 2009)

Ich kann den Wheelie zwar nicht, aber wie der funktioniert interessiert mich schon. Ich denke es ist einfach eine Frage der Balance, wie es auch schon mehrfach angedeutet wurde. Es geht darum über dem Schwerpunkt zu bleiben. Da man aber normalerweise sofort umfallen würde, hält man mithilfe der Fahrtechnik (Beschleunigen, Abbremsen, Knie nach Außen etc.) sich und sein Bike über dem Schwerpunkt. 

Ich weiss nicht ob das bei einem Wheelie hilfreich sein könnte, aber beim Stehen auf einem Bein ist es unheimlich hilfreich die Augen auf einen unbeweglichen Punkt zu fixieren. Sobald man die Augen hin und her wandern lässt, verliert man sehr schnell die Balance.

Wichtig ist auch den richtigen Gang zu wählen, der stark genug ist das Abkippen nach vorne auszugleichen aber auch nicht zu stark um das Umkippen nach hinten auszulösen.


----------



## M3Michi (26. September 2009)

Bin schon in meiner Jugend mit nem BMX am Wheelie gescheitert, trotz intensiven Üben. Ich habs einfach nicht drauf 

Gibt es eigentlich sowas wie ein Wheelie Bar fürs Fahrrad ? Also quasi Stützrader damit mann nicht nach hinten Überkippt. Nur zum (heimlichen) Üben wäre das doch ne Überlegen wert. Kinder lernen Fahrradfahren ja auch am besten mit Stützrädern, weil Fehler weniger weh tun und so die Motivation bleibt !


Noch ein Wheelie video


----------



## Kettenglied (26. September 2009)

M3Michi schrieb:


> Bin schon in meiner Jugend mit nem BMX am Wheelie gescheitert, trotz intensiven Üben. Ich habs einfach nicht drauf
> 
> Gibt es eigentlich sowas wie ein Wheelie Bar fürs Fahrrad ? Also quasi Stützrader damit mann nicht nach hinten Überkippt. Nur zum (heimlichen) Üben wäre das doch ne Überlegen wert. Kinder lernen Fahrradfahren ja auch am besten mit Stützrädern, weil Fehler weniger weh tun und so die Motivation bleibt !
> 
> ...




Statt der Wheelie-Bar kannst du einfach das "Nach-hinten-absteigen" üben. Also hergehen und bewußt zu stark am Lenker ziehen und zu stark in die Pedale treten. Ist wirklich easy und es nimmt dir die Angst beim Wheelie.


----------



## roofrockrider (26. September 2009)

Es gibt keinen idealen Gang, der Gang richtet sich nach der Gewchwindigkeit mit der man wheelen möchte, und man sollte diesen Gang schön rund pedalieren können und genug Druck auf den Pedalen haben um das Vorderrad in der Luft zu lassen.
Währrend man das Bike vorne hochzieht muß man meist eine schnelle Ausgleichsgewegung nach beiden Seiten mit den Knieen machen.
Den Rest habe ich oben schon beschrieben.

Viel Spass beim üben


----------



## Speed-Biker (26. September 2009)

bei mir gehts ab einer bestimmten höhe plözlich total einfach in die pedale zu treten-ist das dann der schwerpunkt?


----------



## leeresblatt (26. September 2009)

Speed-Biker schrieb:


> bei mir gehts ab einer bestimmten höhe plözlich total einfach in die pedale zu treten-ist das dann der schwerpunkt?



Ja, wenn du dich in der Balance befindest, ist das starke Beschleunigen nicht mehr notwendig um das Vorderrad in der Luft zu halten. 

Ich habe das allerdings vorher nicht ganz richtig beschrieben. Man befindet sich nicht über dem Schwerpunkt, sondern der Schwerpunkt befindet sich über der Berührungspunkt des Reifens auf dem Boden.


----------



## McCaggny (26. September 2009)

M3Michi schrieb:


> Bin schon in meiner Jugend mit nem BMX am Wheelie gescheitert, trotz intensiven Üben. Ich habs einfach nicht drauf
> 
> Gibt es eigentlich sowas wie ein Wheelie Bar fürs Fahrrad ? Also quasi Stützrader damit mann nicht nach hinten Überkippt. Nur zum (heimlichen) Üben wäre das doch ne Überlegen wert. Kinder lernen Fahrradfahren ja auch am besten mit Stützrädern, weil Fehler weniger weh tun und so die Motivation bleibt !
> 
> ...


 Also wenn ich Ehrlich sein soll depremiert mich dein Video.Wenn ich sehe mit was für Räder die das machen,und ich schaffe das nicht mal ansatzweise mit einem qualitativ hochwertigerem Bike, gibt mir das doch zu denken


----------



## leeresblatt (26. September 2009)

McCaggny schrieb:


> Also wenn ich Ehrlich sein soll depremiert mich dein Video.Wenn ich sehe mit was für Räder die das machen,und ich schaffe das nicht mal ansatzweise mit einem qualitativ hochwertigerem Bike, gibt mir das doch zu denken



Ist keine Frage der Qualität des Bikes sonder der Übung. Du konntest nicht von Geburt an auf zwei Beinen gehen oder Radfahren, kannst es aber jetzt.


----------



## DerandereJan (26. September 2009)

McCaggny schrieb:


> mit einem qualitativ hochwertigerem Bike



dann kannst du bestimmt auch 20 Meter Drops und treibst dich auf 10 Meter hohen Northshores rum............


.......weil, das geht ja auch mit so nem Bike........



Nix für Ungut......

Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenglied (26. September 2009)

Das Video ist geil. Nicht nur wegen der Wheelies sondern allgemein. Man sieht recht deutlich das es auch ohne Verkehrsregeln geht 

Hab mir grad den 2.Teil auch noch reingezogen.....oh mann, schade das die Leute dort mit solchen Rädern fahren müssen. Mit Freeridebikes und nem Bikepark würden die sicher richtig aufblühen.


----------



## ktm racer (26. September 2009)

hi hab mir das mal durch gelesen es wichtigste is eig den finger am bremshebel zu haben sonst wird es nämlich schmerzhaft 
musste ich selbst gestern erleben (handverstaucht) bin zu weit nach hinten bin dann ausreflex abgestiegen war aber leider zu schnell 


also immer schön helm tragen denn asphalt ist hart un nicht an der hauptstraße sonst ist das bike mal schnell unterm laster

mfg un immer fleisig üben


----------



## Marc B (26. September 2009)

Schaut mal ins neue Fahrtechnik-Unterforum, da gibt es auch gute Tipps etc.

Ich mache übrigens gerne Wheelies Damals habe ich jedoch auch lange gebraucht, bis es richtig klappte. Das Rezept: Üben, üben, üben....


----------



## luuul (4. Februar 2010)

wenn ich die hinterbremse ziehe, kipp ich immer sofort wieder nach vorne, mach ich da was falsch? oder ist man da allgemein mit v-brakes benachteiligt?


----------



## Marc B (4. Februar 2010)

Dann ziehst du die HR-Bremse zu stark. Dosiert und mit Feingefühl soll man sie benutzen, damit man nicht direkt wieder nach vorne runterfällt. Üben üben üben... Ich habe den Wheelie damals mit V-Brakes gelernt.


----------



## $A|\|D$T0|\|3D (5. Februar 2010)

Aber ganz ehrlich, wenn man den Bremspunkt nicht findet, dann is alles andere nur Schmu.

Das is das allerwichtigste beim wheelen und kann dir beim Manual auch den Popo retten. Wer das nicht raus hat mit dem Bremsen, der kann meiner Meinung nach keinen Wheelie.

Wenn man den Wheelie nicht kann, ist das logischerweise ultra schwer und man denkt, man schafft das nie. Mir gings auch so.

Hab 4 Jahre lang (unterbrochen, nicht am Stück) geübt, und auf einmal hat ich die Erleuchtung und dann wars kindisch einfach.

Aber man muss es natürlich wollen und ne gute und gut dosierbare Bremse haben sons wird dat nix!

Das wichtigste ist: Die Bremse zu ziehen, wenn man hinten über kippt. Es interessiert nicht beschleunigen oder kurven fahren oderr schalten. Als allererstes muss man das mit dem Bremsen auf die Kette kriegen, weil man sons die andern Sachen nicht richtig üben kann, weil man immer die Angst im Hinterkopf hat, umzukippen. Das blockiert dich so dermaßen, dass du die Sachen wie Lenken und schalten nur halbherzig machen kannst, weil du immer ans überkippen denkst.

Das is wie am Anfang beim Autofahren: Du glotzt jedesmal den Schaltknüppel an, um ja in den richtigen Gang zu schalten. Aber nach ein paar Fahrstunden (beim einen mehr, beim andern weniger) guckt keiner mehr auf den Schalthebel und so brauchst du deswegen deinen Blick nie von der Straße abwenden. Das Bremsen mit dem Finger ist dann nur noch ein Reflex und kommt ganz von alleine. So, wie sich der Körper selber ausbalanciert, damit man beim stehen nicht umfällt. Man kann fast alles lernen, und alle die, die das stehen gelernt haben, sind schonmal talentiert genug, um auch nen Wheelie hinzubekommen.

Ich habs ansatzweise auch schon meiner Freundin (!!!) beigebracht:

Dafür brauchst du noch jemand, der dich festhält

1. Setz dich auf dein Bike, als wolltest du losfahren, dabei muss das Hinterrad direkt an ner Bordsteinkante stehen. Dabei keine Bremse betätigen!

2. Jetzt muss dein Helfer (der im Idealfall etwas größer bzw. stark genug ist) sich hinter dich stellen, seine Arme um deinen Oberkörper legen und dich nach hinten ziehen, sodass das Vorderrad steigt. Du rollst nicht nach hinten, weil der Bordstein direkt hinter dir ist. Dabei sind natürlich beide Füße auf den Pedalen!

3. Wenn dich dein Helfer so weit hochgezogen hat, dass dein Schwerpunkt oberhalb hinter der Achse vom Hinterrad angekommen ist, dann wird dein Hinterrad nach vorne losrollen und du wirst erst langsam, dann schnell, nach hinten kippen.

4. Das ist der ideale Zeitpunkt für dich, um die Hinterradbremse zu ziehen und zu verhindern, dass du deinen Helfer unter dir und deinem Fahrrad begräbst...

Das wird solange geübt, bis man es kann oder der Helfer keinen Bock mehr hat (Dann kann man versuchen, sich einen neuen zu organisieren). Diese Methode spart Gesäßschmerzen und Kratzer auf dem Rahmen.


So sollte es eigentlich jeder auf die Reihe kriegen...

Wenn Ihr das drauf habt, dann könnt ihr aus dem Stand oder schon in Fahrt den Wheelie anfangen dafür möglichst kräftig reintreten und auch am Lenker ziehen, aber nicht zu stark. Mit dem treten und dem ziehen kann man übrigens schon aufhören, bevor das Vorderrad oben ankommt, weil man schon genug Schwung hat. Dann muss man meistens nur kurz die Bremse antippen und dann kann man locker treten. Im Idealfall kommt man oben an und muss die Bremse nicht ziehen.

DEN FINGER IMMER AUF DEM BREMSHEBEL LASSEN! Und nen Helm würde ich auch empfehlen.

Wichtig ist, dass Ihr euch nicht so blöd verkrampft und das der Oberkörper so weit wie möglich vom Lenker entfernt ist. Beim wheelen lenkt man Außerdem nicht mit dem Vorderrad, sondern mit den Beinen, dem Hintern und Gewichtsverlagerung. Mit dem Lenker kann man lediglich unterstützen. Je weniger Kraft und Energie Ihr in den Oberkörper steckt, desto mehr habt Ihr für die Beine übrig. Und das ist sehr wichtig, wenn Ihr einen laaaaangeen Wheelie hinlegen wollt.

Ach und nochwas: ne direktere Rückmeldung hat man mit dem Hardtail, da kriegt man vielmehr Rückmeldung von der Straße und lernt das Lenken, etc. meiner Meinung nach viel schneller.

Schalten is so ne Sache: geht eigentlich nur gut, wenn man gerade nicht nach vorne und nicht nach hinten kippt. Wenn du nach hinten kippst, musst du Bremsen und kannst nicht gleichzeitig schalten(kenne zumindest fast keinen der das gescheit hinbekommt, ohne dabei zu fest oder gar nicht am Bremshebel zu ziehen. Geht auch nicht gut, wenn man nach vorne kippt, da man dann meistens voll reintritt, um wieder hochzukommen. Und wir ham ja alle gelernt, dass schalten unter Belastung ganz böse ist und meistens auch nicht gut funktioniert (gilt jez mal für alle mit Kettenschaltung).

Manche Leute sagen, mit Drehgriffschaltung gehts einfacher, aber ich finde, das ist quatsch, weil wenn du die ganze Hand hin und her drehst, dann verändert sich ja logischerweise auch die Entfernung vom Finger zum Bremshebel. Aber immer schön den Finger auf dem Hebel lassen!

Denkt dran, wenn Ihr den Bremspunkt nicht raus habt, braucht ihr den ganzen andern kram gar nicht erst anfangen.

Grüße
Florian

Edit: Meine ersten Versuche hab ich mit ner HS33 gemacht, viel zu schwierig du dosieren. Danach hatte ich ne Julie 160mm, Dann ne Louise 190mm, danach ne Code mit 203mm und jez ne Gustav M mit 190mm. Ab der Julie hab ichs dann hinbekommen.

Am besten gehts tatsächlich mit der stärksten Bremse, aber die muss gut dosierbar sein!


Hauptsache Ihr habt Spaß dabei!


----------



## $A|\|D$T0|\|3D (6. Februar 2010)

Alle fleißig am ausprobieren oder wie?

Am einfachsten gehts mit breitem Lenker, kurzem Vorbau, Sattelstütze ganz raus (ja da sitzt man ziemlich hoch und kann tief fallen, da wir aber alle bremsen können, fallen wir nicht!)

Ein BMX würde ich übrigens nur für den Manual nehmen, wem ein normales bzw. Big Bike zu lang ist.

Ich musses noch einmal los werden: Man kann erst dann einen Wheelie, wenn man SELBER bestimmt, wann das Vorderrad wieder runter kommt. Sachen wie: "üben, üben, üben, gestern hab ich schon 10 meter geschafft und heute 12, dass ist kein richtiger Wheelie. Wheelie ist wie Einrad fahren: Das kann man nur, wenn man die Balance hält. Einradfahrer können ja auch auf der Stelle stehen und wenn man einen Wheelie kann, dann kann man das mit seinem Bike auch.

Ich rate tunlichst davon ab, das zuerst mitm Motorrad zu probieren, weil "man da ja nicht treten muss". Einige könnten die Erfahrung machen, dass man bei dem Versuch leicht und schnell stirbt. Also erst schön auf dem Bike üben!

Den Wheelie schafft man am besten auf einem Rad, auf dem man sehr komfortabel sitzt (siehe die ganzen Kiddies aus den Niederlanden mit Ihren kilometerlangen Hollandrad-Wheelies (siehe "fiets" bei youtube)). Das fällt jetzt bestimmt den XC Racern schwer, aber ist leider so. Man kann das Vorderrad nicht gut hoch ziehen, wenn man eine so arg gestreckte Sitzposition hat, dass man fast aufm Rahmen liegt. Imho siehts auch nicht besonders ästhetisch aus und nachdem ich mir hier ein paar Posts durchgelesen habe, ist das Aussehen und das Wirken auf andere der Hauptgrund, warum hier die meisten einen Wheelie machen wollen (kanns euch auch nich verdenken;-))

Richtige Könner machen das natürlich auch aufm Rennrad mit 130er Vorbau und 12cm Überhöhung.


----------



## BD4 (6. Februar 2010)

Ich kann den Wheelie seit ca. 3 Monaten richtig gut.
Einfach immer üben wenn ihr zum Kumpel,zur Arbeit fahrt oder so immer üben und dann klappt es auch irgendwann.


----------



## Lars-1 (6. Februar 2010)

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit der Sattelposition aus ? In dem Extreme Stunt Video hat der Typ den Sattel mit der Nase nach unten eingestellt, also nicht nur parallel zum Boden, sondern noch etwas weiter nach unten.

Ist dann wenn du in der Wheelie Position bist besser, oder ?

Grüße,

Lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## $A|\|D$T0|\|3D (6. Februar 2010)

Es ist schon besser, wenn du mal einen ganz langen Wheelie fahren willst, den nach unten zu stellen. Für den Hausgebrauch ist das aber nix, du willst ja auf der Tour nicht andauernd anhalten und deine Sattelposition neu einstellen. Ich hab den Sattel aufm Torque immer ganz gerade, halte auch nix mehr von vorne hoch oder so...

Also es ist halt beim wheelen etwas anstrengender, wenn der Sattel gerade gestellt ist, aber ich würde behaupten, man gewöhnt sich dran. Wenn du zu weit runter rutschst, dann kann man meist ganz kurz aufstehen und sich höher setzen, ohne das das Vorderrad runter geht.



Edit: Was man auch besser sein lassen sollte, ist anstatt dem Bremsen das absteigen zu üben. Das wird von vielen Leuten angepriesen, aber ich sehe immer wieder, dass die Leute, die das machen, meistens schon viel zu früh nach hinten absteigen und deshalb viel länger brauchen, um den Wheelie zu erlernen. Nach dem absteigen musst du jedesmal wieder von vorne anfangen, aber wenn du nur bremst, brauchst du nur wieder reintreten, dann gehts weiter.

Außerdem vermittelt das nach hinten absteigen ein falsches Sicherheitsgefühl: Es kann passieren, dass du das aus Reflex auch mal bei nem Wheelie mit 30km/h oder schneller machst und das ist dann nicht so gut...


----------



## ahrensb (8. Februar 2010)

Moin!

Sehe ich auch so, dass man das Bremsen und nicht das Absteigen üben sollte. Zwar muss man auch mal den Schwerpunkt antesten, an den sollte man sich aber per Treten/Bremsen heranarbeiten und nicht mit überkippen.

Als ich damal mal mit dem Krams angefangen habe, auf nem BMX im stehen, da ging das auch nicht mit dem Bremsen. Also immer Anstiege gesucht, damit man nicht immer schneller wurde.

Warum es mit Klickies schwieriger sein soll weiss ich nicht. Denke ich eher nicht. Gefährlicher mag es sein. Nen Freund hat sich wegen dem Mist nen Wirbel gebrochen.

Mein Rekord sind 23km (Muss man nicht glauben, aber zum Weltrekord sind es noch etliche km mehr), dann war der Weg leider ein Baustelle und es ging einfach nicht mehr. 

Was ich so manchmal in meiner Wohnung mache: [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qJaoVQj65l4"]YouTube- Was kommt nun in meiner Wohnung?[/ame]

Reinhaun und üben!


----------



## jerong (8. Februar 2010)

also ich würde einen wheelie erstmal auf nem kleinen rad üben ist viel leichter! ich habe irgendwann angefangen zu üben und irgendwann machts klick und man hat den punkt das man nicht umfällt wenn man den einmal hatte gehts! also ich fahre wheelie solange ich will ob normal,einhändig oder nur mit einer hand am vorbau!


----------



## $A|\|D$T0|\|3D (9. Februar 2010)

@ahrensb

Erstmal: Seeeeehr lustige Videos <<< Der weiß wies geht mit dem Wheelie!

Am besten geht das üben finde ich in der Ebene, aber Berg hoch ist auch nicht verkehrt, eben nur mühselig.

Also wegen den Clickies, ich finds einfach nur gefährlich, siehe dein Kollege und der Wirbel. Und da kann noch viel mehr passieren, die Dinger sind eh gefährlich genug. Wegen schwieriger, würd ich jetzt auch nicht sagen.

Also en Arbeitskollege von mir hat mal 18km nach hause gewheeled, weil er en Platten im VR hatte^^ deswegen glaub ich dir das schon mit den 23km. Wenn mans mal raushat, und gut auf seinem Rad sitzt, dann ist das fast nicht anstrengender als auf 2 Rädern.


----------



## schnellejugend (9. Februar 2010)

Ich sach immer: wenn ich alles so gut könnt wie den Willy, also dann würds mir wirklich gut gehen. Den kann ich wie kein zweiter.


----------



## Matze941 (9. Februar 2010)

Also ich kann mittlerweile ca 50m aufm Hinterrad fahren, nur ich schaffs meistens nicht genau auf dem Kipppunkt zu sein, das heißt ich bin fast ununterbrochen am bremsen oder treten ^^

Das mit dem das man nen Wheelie erst kann wenn man selbst bestimmt wann das Vorderrad runter kommt find ich quatsch, wenn jetzt einer 200m aufm Hinterrad fährt und dann ein bisschen zu viel bremst und deswegen runterkommt ist das doch genau so ein Wheelie.
Es ist doch überhaupt nicht möglich einen unendlich langen Wheelie zu machen weil immer irgendwann ein Hinderniss etc kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (9. Februar 2010)

Klar, irgendwann steht man vor dem Meer. Wenn man da nicht grade die Fähre nimmt, muss man umdrehen .


----------



## luuul (9. Februar 2010)

ich kipp immer zur seite um irgendwie.. hab ich da zu wenig geschwindigkeit, oder wie is das?


----------



## Henny. (10. Februar 2010)

Veränder mal deine Sitzposition zu der Seite hin, wo du hinkippst (auf dem Sattel leicht verrutschen), ansonsten ausgleichen mit den Knien z.B.
An der Blickrichtung kanns auch liegen.. das kommt bei mir auch ab und an vor


----------



## ahrensb (10. Februar 2010)

luuul schrieb:


> ich kipp immer zur seite um irgendwie.. hab ich da zu wenig geschwindigkeit, oder wie is das?



Wenn du kippst, musst du dass eben mit dem Oberkörper und Beinen ausgleichen. Geht aber jedem so am Anfang. Zu langsam sollte man nicht fahren, Geschwindigkeit stabilisiert. 
Ich Starte meist so im 10 Gang und schalte dann langsam durch. Den Oberkörper auf den Vorbau absenken, Finger an der Hinterradbremse, dann ruckhaft (aber nicht übertrieben) aufrichten und halt passend reintreten. 
Aber bei all den Tipps hier => Nur ständiges Üben hilft, bis man es kann. 

Weitermachen!


----------



## benn9411 (11. Februar 2010)

ich hab mich auch mal en paar stunden aufs rad gesetzt und maln wheeli probiert  
nur mein problem nach ca 4-5m ist der gang zuende und dann ises zu ende,aber ein zu großer und ich bekomms rad nicht hoch  werd wohl weiterüben mussen


----------



## Matze941 (11. Februar 2010)

versuch mal das Vorderrad weiter hoch zu ziehen damit du auf den Kippunnkt kommst, dann musst du nichtmehr treten damit das Rad obenbleibt.
Aber es braucht halt viel übung um genau den Punkt zu treffen.


----------



## Ferkelmann (12. Februar 2010)

schnellejugend schrieb:


> Ich sach immer: wenn ich alles so gut könnt wie den Willy, also dann würds mir wirklich gut gehen. Den kann ich wie kein zweiter.


 
... war das ein homoerotischer Tagtraum?


----------



## Impossible2See (14. Februar 2010)

Ich werde irgendwie immer schneller. Wie kann ich das vermeiden?


----------



## Tim.B (14. Februar 2010)

Impossible2See schrieb:


> Ich werde irgendwie immer schneller. Wie kann ich das vermeiden?



Vorderrad höher!!!!


----------



## Henny. (14. Februar 2010)

und bremsen...

Ich selber lass schon vor dem Hochreißen die Bremse ganz leicht schleifen und dann mit viel Feingefühl dosieren..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Impossible2See (17. Februar 2010)

Alles klar^^ Danke, ansonsten kann ichs eigentl.. Nur das Gleichgewicht ist noch so ein Manko. Aber das kriegen wer schon hin


----------



## Jetpilot (20. Februar 2010)

Um sich auf den Anfangspost zu beziehen.
Ich kann den Wheelie bergauf etwa 10m sauber, bergab veilleicht 2-3m. Nur ist dann das problem, das ich nach rechts oder links ziehe oder das vorderrad (v.A bergab) absinkt, wenn ich etwa die HR-Bremse falsch dosiere, aber das ist ja übungssache.

Ich bin All-Mountain Fahrer (die, die weder bergab noch bergauf WIRKLICH gut sind, aber beides im gröbsten Ansatz können), also brauche ich den Wheelie z.B. für drops bei denen die Geschwindigkeit zum richtigen abspringen einfach fehlt.

Insofern Cheers 

Respekt an alle, die den Wheelie richtig und kontrolliert beherrschen.


----------



## Da Burli (21. Februar 2010)

ich kann ihn so lange, bis ich keine Lust mehr habe...
(einhändig ca 100m)

viel Spaß noch beim üben, lohnt sich, ist ein tolles Gefühl!


----------



## Brook (23. Februar 2010)

$A|\|D$T0|\|3D schrieb:


> Alle fleißig am ausprobieren oder wie?
> 
> Am einfachsten gehts mit breitem Lenker, kurzem Vorbau, Sattelstütze ganz raus (ja da sitzt man ziemlich hoch und kann tief fallen, da wir aber alle bremsen können, fallen wir nicht!)
> 
> ...



Dir danke ich jetzt schon, endlich mal ein paar neue Tipps für Leute wie ich einer bin ... die anscheinend wirklich eine Schranke im Kopf haben.

Für die anderen kurz zu dem Thema - ich kann mittlerweile Einrad fahren, aber den Wheelie nicht 

Hab schon überlegt eine Art fahrbares Gerüst zu bauen, in welches ich mich quasi "einhängen" kann um den toten Punkt zu üben


----------



## Tim.B (23. Februar 2010)

Brook schrieb:


> Hab schon überlegt eine Art fahrbares Gerüst zu bauen, in welches ich mich quasi "einhängen" kann um den toten Punkt zu üben



Bitte was? Tut mir leid, aber wenn man nach hinten überkippen sollte, dann lässt man sich einfach vom Sattel rutschen und steht!

Vielleicht solltet ihr das mal als erstes üben! kleinen Gang rein .. so kleines Kettenblatt und hinten ca. 27 und dann ausm Stand im Sitzen ordentlich reinlutzen ... dass ihr nach hinten überkippt  ..... da darf garkeine Angst da sein nach hinten über zu kippen.

Zu der Vorbaulänge würde ich sagen .... mit einem längeren Vorbau gehts besser


----------



## Henny. (24. Februar 2010)

Tim.B schrieb:


> Zu der Vorbaulänge würde ich sagen .... mit einem längeren Vorbau gehts besser



Finde ich persönlich nicht - mit nem kürzeren Vorbau hab ich viel mehr Kontrolle, Balance(ausgleichs)gefühl und auch beim hochreißen gehts besser - es ist einfach ein anderes, besseres Gefühl mit dem Kurzen


----------



## Jetpilot (25. Februar 2010)

> ist einfach ein anderes, besseres Gefühl mit dem Kurzen


----------



## Henny. (25. Februar 2010)

Ihr wisst schon...  *hust*


----------



## Harry_I (26. Februar 2010)

Ich finde es geht mit meinem Langen auch ganz gut!
(wobei 120mm sind nicht wirklich lang)

_Wie der Vorbau des Mannes so ist sein Johannes_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (26. Februar 2010)

Wenn es umgekehrt proportional ist, stimmt das - mein Vorbau ist 35mm lang .


----------



## enviOcf9.0 (28. Februar 2010)

Hey, da muss ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben 

Ich kann den Wheelie auch so lange, bis ich keine Lust mehr habe.

Aber so komisch das auch klingen mag, ein einfacher normaler Wheelie zB. auf der Strasse macht einfach keinen Spass mehr.
Ich selber fahre zu 90% CrossCountry und liebe es mich so schnell wie möglich, schmale Wege durch Bäume, zu schlängeln und jedes mal wenn ein schneller Abschnitt kommt, versuch ich sozusagen einen "Powerwheelie".
Weiss nicht, ob Ihr wisst was ich meine ^^ Aber ich nenne ihn "Powerwheelie" weil der bei ca. 20km/h beginnt und man sich beim Wheelie nicht am Kipppunkt befindet sondern immer kurz vor'm wiederaufsetzen. Die Herrausforderung ist es, diesen so genannten Powerwheelie so lange wie möglich in der Luft zu halten.

Und zu 10% fahre ich mit nem guten Kumpel Dirt/Street, selbst dort ist der normale Wheelie eher langweilig, da bevorzuge ich auch eher die Variante das Vorderrad hochzureißen und dann ohne reintreten, durch dosieren der Hinterbremse das Rad oben zu halten, halt nur balancieren. macht verdammt Spass, ist ein schönes Gefühl.

Alle die den normalen Wheelie nicht beherschen, einfach das Vorderrad hochziehen, dabei einen oder zwei Finger am Bremshebel (rechts/Hinterrad) halten und ziehen, sobald ihr das Gefühl habt, das Ihr überkippt, und selbst wenn ihr hinten überkippt, einfach Füße runter und fertig.
Aber ich weiss, das ist garnicht so leicht ^^ Mein bester Freund hat mich schonmal richtig angeschriehen weil ich nur am klug********n war und Er krampfhaft Wheelies geübt hat 


Viel spass beim üben & wheelies bei höherer Geschwindigkeit sind einfach n geiles Gefühl.
Und eine 100%tige Bestätigung sein Bike zu beherrschen.


diqqn Gruß


----------



## Marc B (1. März 2010)

> Aber so komisch das auch klingen mag, ein einfacher normaler Wheelie zB. auf der Strasse macht einfach keinen Spass mehr.



Echt komisch Mir machen Wheelies immer Spaß.

P.S.: Den Manual (ohne Treten im Stehen) kann man auch ohne HR-Bremse machen, so wie die BMXer. Ist sauberer und eine Herausforderung:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uhGy5OHa5bk"]YouTube- How To Manual a mountain bike with Aaron Chase[/ame]


----------



## enviOcf9.0 (1. März 2010)

Hey,

Joahr ist individuell, mir macht der normale Wheelie auf der graden keinen Spass mehr, eher langweilig 

Oh ja, das ist eine absolute Herrausforderung ^^ Ich kanns höchsten 10 bis 15 Meter, wenn ich mich mit dem Bike eingefahren habe, habe leider kein eigenes BMX oder Dirtbike, und mit meinem alten CrossCountry Bike hab ich sowas garnich erst versucht, weil mit clickies, ohne Hinterradbremse, das ist mir zu heikel 

Gruß


----------



## Büscherammler (2. März 2010)

Ridefirst_Marc schrieb:


> P.S.: Den Manual (ohne Treten im Stehen) kann man auch ohne HR-Bremse machen, so wie die BMXer. Ist sauberer und eine Herausforderung:



Finger an der Bremse kann aber nicht schaden, wie ich am Wochenende leidvoll erfahren musste

So ein blauer Rücken macht ganz schön aua


----------



## Marc B (2. März 2010)

Klar, zur Not schon. Aber das Dosieren der HR-Bremse sollte man sich beim Manual sparen, das macht man eher nur beim Wheelie. Im Manual macht man es im Idealfall nur durch Körperverlagerung und die Bewegung der Beine.

_(Ryan rät das mit der HR-Bremse noch, aber die meisten Pros etc. machen das ohne das Bremsdosieren...)_
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x-Nn4Z5WVIg"]YouTube- manuals[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pitbull75 (4. März 2010)

Manuals mit einem CC-Fully ist schon recht schwierig,komme mit dem Schwerpunkt nicht weitgenug nach hinten.Mit einem Dirtbike stelle ich mir das einfacher vor.
Mit dem Trek-Trekking Rad 26 Zoll von meiner Frau klappen Wheelies(mehrere Hundert Meter) recht gut und
ab und an klappt auch ein Manual(es sind dann nur 3-4Meter).Mit dem Fixie klappt der Wheelie auch schon recht gut.


----------



## BruciesCardio (5. März 2010)

Ich fahr nur mit Klickies, da ist das Üben eher riskant. 0,5M schaffe ich aber bestimmt


----------



## XxdertobixX (5. März 2010)

am ende meiner cc zeit...heißt vor etwa 4-5 jahren (bin bald 17) hab ich auch maln wheelie gemacht...mit klickies
und da war leider eine kleine welle nach unten in der wiese und durch den schwung bin ich nach hinten umgekippt und war natürlich so intelligent mein arm nach hinten zu schmeißen...und tadaaaaa arm gebrochen -.- war nicht so angenehm^^
vor allem war ich auch noch so doof und machs vorm rennen  und da wär ich 2. geworden (sofern ich währendm rennen keine ******* gebaut hätte)
und jetzt werde ich niemals mehr mit klickies wheelie machen
fahr ja eh freeride und downhill ohne klickies
aber ich bring ihn immernoch ned richtig zam...manchmal recht "gut" und manchmal einfach gar ned...schlimm^^


----------



## Pitbull75 (5. März 2010)

am CC-Bike habe ich die Crankbrothers EggBeater,wenn es eng wird komme ich dort recht schnell raus,ist halt alles Gewöhnungssache.


----------



## XxdertobixX (5. März 2010)

hm ich weiß ned...in solchen situationen war ich glaub ich immer bissl zu langsam 
vor allem is mir des schonmal passiert aber da hab ich mich halt einfach aufn rücken fallen lassen...warum ich da dann unbedingt mein arm nach hinten strecken musste wird mir immer ein rätsel bleiben^^


----------



## Downhill-81 (15. März 2010)

Früher mit nem BMX hab ich auch recht gut einen Wheelie hinbekommen. Mit nem Hardtail auch noch. Aber jetzt mit nem Fully  ? Au Backe. Ganz schön schwer.
Fahre hauptsächlich durch den Wald.


----------



## LB-Biker (22. März 2010)

Die Fragestellung ist komisch, garnicht, 0.5 meter oder perfekt.

Bei mir heißt perfekt, dass man beliebig lange "wheelen" kann und 0.5 meter zähle ich zu garnicht.
Wenn man bei 20 kmh den Lenker leicht nach oben reißt kommt man ja schon weiter als 0.5 meter.

Ich übe jetzt seit nem halben Jahr regelmäßig ( sogut wie jeden Tag)
und komme mit glück 30, normalerweiße 20 meter weit.
 Habe bis jetzt nen 16 Jahre und 16 Kg schweres MTB


----------



## Marc B (22. März 2010)

Downhill-81 schrieb:


> Mit nem Hardtail auch noch. Aber jetzt mit nem Fully  ? Au Backe. Ganz schön schwer.



An das Fully wirst du dich schnell gewöhnen. Ich mache Wheelies mit der Stadtgurke (solang noch nicht auseinanderfällt) und auch mit meinem Fully. Das macht für mich keinen Unterschied, mit der Zeit bekommt man das richtige Gefühl für den Wheelie

Schön weiter üben


----------



## Hi-TEK (23. März 2010)

Ridefirst_Marc schrieb:


> http://www.fahrtechnik.tv/?page_id=476


Nur mal so als Tipp:
Bei Fakie für Anfänger mußt du entweder zur anderen Seite drehen oder die Pedalstellung ändern.
So blockierst du dich mit deinem Knie am Lenker bei der Drehung.


----------



## Marc B (23. März 2010)

Thanks für den Tipp. Es hat aber dennoch geklappt. Die Pedalstellung wechselt ja mehrmals wegen dem Pedalieren. Aber ich werde beim nächsten Mal drauf achten, guter Hinweis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhill-81 (23. März 2010)

Na das mach ich doch glatt .


----------



## Hi-TEK (23. März 2010)

Ridefirst_Marc schrieb:


> Die Pedalstellung wechselt ja mehrmals wegen dem Pedalieren.


Ja, das stimmt schon. Nur jeder hat halt einen "Schokoladenfuß", der bei sowas zum "Auftakt" meistens vorne ist. 
Man sollte nur irgendwie bei der Bewegung zur Drehung dahin kommen, dass das Knie aus dem Weg ist und nicht mit dem Lenker kollidiert.
Dazu kann man eine Pedalumdrehung (oder mehrere) länger rückwärts rollen und dann drehen, oder man achtet direkt darauf.
Oder man lenkt erst garnicht so krass ein und vollzieht die Drehung dynamischer.
Gibt natürlich noch viel mehr Möglichkeiten, viel mir halt bei deinen Bildern nur gerade auf.
So what, just my 2cents


----------



## Marc B (23. März 2010)

Hi-TEK schrieb:


> Dazu kann man eine Pedalumdrehung (oder mehrere) länger rückwärts rollen und dann drehen.



So habe ich es bisher gemacht Und dabei nicht den Lenker berührt.


----------



## Randon (23. Mai 2010)

M3Michi schrieb:


> Kinder lernen Fahrradfahren ja auch am besten mit Stützrädern, weil Fehler weniger weh tun und so die Motivation bleibt !



NEIN! Das ist einer der größten Fehler überhaupt, nem Kind so Stützräder-Gerümpel ans Rad zu schrauben. Am besten erstmal ein Laufrad geben, das klappt meisten ziemlich schnell mit der Balance. Und dann ein Rad OHNE Stützräder. Nur erstmal immer mitlaufen, die Balance ist nicht das Problem sondern die Sache mit der Koordination des Tretens und Bremsens zusätzlich.

Wahrscheinlich haben deshalb so viele Erwachsene Schwierigkeiten damit den Wheelie zu lernen...


----------



## hardyfreak (24. Mai 2010)

KryP7on!cs schrieb:


> also wenn ich jetzt wheelie auch genannt manual^^ mache kann ich ihn so lange wie ich will! bei mir gehts halt so lange bis ich keine kraft mehr habe!
> nach ner weile hat man des so drauf das es nur noch auf die ausdauer des wheelies ankommt^^ aber naja fahr auch hardtail
> fahr street, und halt freeride


mh geht mir auch so irgenwann is keine kraft mehr da, da kann man sich zwar ma kurz ausruhen, indem man die hb schleifenlässt, sodass man hinten leicht überkippt aber viel bringt das au net^^


----------



## LB-Biker (24. Mai 2010)

Wheelie ist nicht gleich Manual und wenn man die Hinterbremse betätigt kippt man nicht hinten über, sondern kippt nach vorne.

Ich beherrsche den Whellie nur 30m, danach müsste ich zu schnell treten.
Das liegt daran, dass ich nicht nicht treten kann, sprich, ich kann das dann net ausbalancieren und kippe wieder nach vorne.
Das "nicht treten" bzw. den Druck von der Kette nehmen kann ich nur kurz, reicht aber um Hochzuschalten.


----------



## ScottyFR20 (24. Mai 2010)

Wheelie geht bei mir bis zu 2km. Irgendwann lässt dann die Kondition nach und ich kann den Abwärtstrend nicht mehr kompensieren...

Zwischendurch kann man an nem Gefälle auch mal so rollen lassen, ohne treten. 

Manual klappt nicht so lang, nur etwa 10-15m. Ist nur ne Übungssache. 

Ich fahr Fahrrad seit ich 4 bin. Hab OHNE Stützräder angefangen. Die waren dran und ich wollte schon damals nicht mit denen fahren. (Waren nach nem halben Tag weg die Dinger)

Mann, war ich ein Lausbub ^^

Ich wurde schonmal gefragt, wie ich nen Wheelie mache.
-->Es gibt kein: Streck die Arme aus, mach es so und so. Man muss das üben. Mit der Zeit kommt das Gefühl für den Kipppunkt und die seitliche Balance...


----------



## Unattached (25. Mai 2010)

also am besten hat das mit meinem dirtbike geklappt.(weitester 700meter) mit nem cc bike geht das um einiges schlecter, da man durch die erhöhte sitzposition weniger gut ausgleichen kann. also mein tipp wäre einfach mal den sattel etwas runterzusetzen, dann klapptdas besser.


----------



## Ayuna (25. Mai 2010)

aaaaalso ich kann den wheelie so ungefähr 20 meter *gg* hab n Cube AMS 100 und n Canyon Torque Trailflow, mit dem Cube kann ich den wheelie egal wie ich den sattel stell nur kurz, irgendwie klappt das mit der mühle net... naja muss ja auch nich, is ja für gemütliche touren da 

aber beim canyon merkt man das da der schwerpunkt weiter hinten ist und da geht das mit n bissl aufwand ganz easy.. also eben bissl beugen und dann ziehen und treten gleichzeitig, richtiger ganz etc. ihr kennt es ja^^

aber da muss man echt so viel über weil der untergrund ja immer anders is und man nach 2min fahren ne andre agilität an den tag legt als wenn man 4h im bikepark war 


ich fahr seit ich 4 bin, aber so richtig seit 2006^^! das vorher war eher so schulweggegammel mit den andren mädels


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## everywhere.local (25. Mai 2010)

also ich kann eigentlich so lange, wie ich will und auch auf unebenem untergrund.
zur zeit ists zwar bissl problematisch, weil ich ncoh mit meiner ellenbogenverletzung vom letzten jahr zu kämpfen hab, aber  paar hundert  meter sind drin ^^

fahre von allem n bissl, aber hauptsächlich 4x/ds


----------



## 3xA (30. Mai 2010)

Hi, zusammen

Ich schaffe es nur ansatzweise, ich bring das Fahrrad hoch und dann ist wieder unten. (Manchmal mit mir manchmal auch net. )
Ich bin irgendwie nicht dafür geschaffen..... 
...und das mit dem "weiter üben" klappt auch nicht ganz.....

Gruss


----------



## itchyp (30. Mai 2010)

@3xA Rockmachine Blizzard Kollege...Mir gehts auch so. Ich mein ich übe ihn nicht akribisch aber seit nem halben jahr (der winter war dazwischen) probier ichs ab und an mal. Bisher sind aus kurzen Vorderrad anheben vielleicht 2-4 Meter geworden, was man noch nicht als Wheelie bezeichnen kann.

Aber ich merks selbst: Die besten Tips helfen überhaupt nichts. Man muss einfach selber ein Gefühl dafür entwickeln. 

Was evtl auch noch ne Rolle spielt: Im Alter von 12 - 19 lernt man um einiges schneller, als mit 25


----------



## everywhere.local (31. Mai 2010)

man muss einfach den "totpunkt" finden. 
bei zu weit hinten, bremse mit gefühl benutzen, bei zu weit vorn nach hinten lehnen und oder pedalieren.
bei mir hats auch bissl gedauert, aber wenn man den punkt einmal gefunden hat, ergibt sich ein viel größerer lernerfolg.


----------



## Randon (31. Mai 2010)

itchyp schrieb:


> Was evtl auch noch ne Rolle spielt: Im Alter von 12 - 19 lernt man um einiges schneller, als mit 25



Ach du lieber Himmel, was soll ich denn da sagen. 25 ist bei mir 13 Jahre her. Ich bring den Wheelie aber leider auch nicht so wie ich's gern würde. Manchmal hab ich Bock drauf und übe richtig lange, mit dem seltsamen Effekt dass mir nach ca. 2,5Stunden schlecht wird. Ungefähr so wie wenn man im Auto als Copilot SMS schreibt.


----------



## wilbur.walsh (31. Mai 2010)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> bremse mit gefühl benutzen



leichter gesagt als getan bei beißenden scheibenbremsen. Bisschen anziehen und schon zack ist das vorderrad unten. ich hab auch probiert mit leicht schleifender bremse zu starten, mit dem ergebniss, dass ich ums verrecken das vorderrad nicht hochbekomm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## itchyp (1. Juni 2010)

wie gesagt, kann ich ihn auch noch nicht, kann mir aber gut vorstellen, dass es erstmal wichtig ist, für das bike überhaupt ein gleichgewicht zu finden. also evtl. mal anfangen mit freihändig fahren...auch in kurven und einfach nur mit dem bike still stehen ohne zu fahren.


----------



## everywhere.local (1. Juni 2010)

wilbur.walsh schrieb:


> leichter gesagt als getan bei beißenden scheibenbremsen. Bisschen anziehen und schon zack ist das vorderrad unten. ich hab auch probiert mit leicht schleifender bremse zu starten, mit dem ergebniss, dass ich ums verrecken das vorderrad nicht hochbekomm.


hab auch ne hayes stroker trail, die packt auch ordentlich zu 
wenn man das rad hochzieht und schon im hochziehen merkt, dass man den totpunkt nach hinten überschlägt, kann man da schon DOSIERT anbremsen, um schonmal "vorzubremsen"

//edit: 
das problem ist, dass ihr wahrscheinlich die "nachhintenumfallpanik" bekommt und dann direkt zupackt. da muss man sich bissl überwinden und ggf auch eher mal n absteiger riskieren. ihr werdet ja sicher auch net versuchen mit 50km/h den wheelie zu lernen


----------



## Feenix (8. Juni 2010)

Ich kann den Wheelie so halb  nur ist meine Bremse so schlecht zu dosieren das es richtig mühsam ist


----------



## Harry_I (8. Juni 2010)

Feenix schrieb:


> Ich kann den Wheelie so halb  nur ist meine Bremse so schlecht zu dosieren das es richtig mühsam ist



leicht bergauf geht es ein ganzes Stück ohne Bremse

Ich habe den Wheely mit dem Trekkingrad (nannte sich ATB) und Canti-Bremsen gelernt
(zu der Zeit als es noch gar keine Mountainbikes gab)


----------



## singsang (9. Juni 2010)

Ich habe beim Wheelie das Problem, dass mir nach ca 200m die Puste ausgeht und ich dann das rad nicht mehr oben halten kann.

Ich fahre immer mit schleifender bremse und muss so immer etwas stärker treten.

Wenn ich versuche ohne bremse zu fahren werde ich zu schnell.

Weis jemand rat?


----------



## Randon (9. Juni 2010)

singsang schrieb:


> Ich habe beim Wheelie das Problem, dass mir nach ca 200m die Puste ausgeht und ich dann das rad nicht mehr oben halten kann.
> 
> Ich fahre immer mit schleifender bremse und muss so immer etwas stärker treten.
> 
> ...


 
leicht bergauffahren, solange bis du irgendwann die bremse nur noch zum korrigieren brauchst


----------



## Raesfeld (12. Juni 2010)

Bei mir hat es vor einer Woche *Klick* gemacht.
Seit dem klappen die Wheelies ganz manierlich. Mit einem 160mm Enduro hat man zwar nicht so ein direktes Gefühl zum Untergrund, aber es geht.
Meinen Sattel habe ich meist in Tourenposition, also so weit wie möglich oben.
Am besten klappen sie, je schneller ich fahre. Ab 25km/h aufwärts gehen sie richtig gut. Mit den langsamen Wheelies komm ich gar nicht klar, da kipp ich immer zur Seite weg.
Das einzige was nervt ist die total bissige Hinterradbremse, die hat mich schon den ein oder anderen schönen Wheelie gekostet.
Manuals habe ich heute zum ersten Mal ausprobiert. maximal 3 Meter, dann fall ich wieder nach vorne


----------



## itchyp (12. Juni 2010)

ich hab jetzt mal 2 tage richtig intensiv geübt....bestimmt 3 stunden lang. aber nix. Keine Fortschritte in irgendeiner Richtung. Ich muss sagen, ich versuche sie aber auch immer nur im 4. kleinsten gang und schaffe maximal 5 Meter.

Zur Seite kipp ich weniger, meistens halte ich das Vorderrad auch nur mit Kraft oben und nicht mit Gleichgewichtsverlagerung. 

Wie lange hats bei euch gedauert bis ihr ihn konntet? So ab und an üb ich schon fast ein Jahr lang....die letzten 2 Wochen intensiver.

Ich hab heut auch mal probiert nur auf dem Hinterrad zu springen bzw. zu stehen aber daran ist überhaupt noch nicht zu denken.

Nun werd ich erstmal üben, freihändig auf jeglichem Untergrund zu fahren um erstmal mein Gleichgewicht und ein bisschen Gefühl fürs bike zu trainieren.


----------



## Raesfeld (12. Juni 2010)

Tipp: Ich fahre im 3. oder 4. höchsten Gang! (also 36/15 oder 36/17 (2-Fach Kurbel))
Lass grundsätzlich die Arme gestreckt, sobald du das Vorderrad hochgezogen hast. Versuche den "Sweet-Spot" zu finden. Das ist der Neigungswinkel, in dem das Bike auf dem Hinterrad ausbalanciert ist. Der ist dann erreicht, wenn du das Gefühl hast, nach hinten zu kippen. Wenn du soweit bist, kannst du den Druck vom Pedal nehmen. Dann ist nur noch korrigieren angesagt. 
Kippst du wirklich nach hinten, bremse gefühlvoll. 
Fällst du wieder nach vorn: Arme durchstrecken und stärker trampeln.
Den seitlichen Ausgleich macht man theoretisch nur über die Knie und leichtes verlagern des Oberkörpers.
Das seitliche Gleichgewicht kannst du besser halten, je schneller fährst.
Wheelie aus den Stand oder aus Schrittgeschwindigkeit kannste vergessen. Das ist hammer schwierig. Dann ist es zwar einfacher das Vorderrad hochzuziehen, aber dafür kannste das Gleichgewicht vergessen.
Dann lieber mehr Speed zum üben. dann klappts auch später in langsam besser.

Hab am Anfang oft den Fehler gemacht, den Lenker zur Brust zu ziehen um das Fahrrad höher zu bekommen. Ist wie beim Wasserski: Ist fatal


----------



## Mountain_Biker (13. Juni 2010)

Hi,

ich finde das mit den Gängen iss Geschmackssache.
Aber um links rechts zu korrigieren muss man einfach mit den Knien arbeiten und mit  dem Lenker. Und immer schön Arme gestreckt haben und nen Finger auf der Hinterradbremse.


Lg Mountain_Biker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bullet (14. Juni 2010)

der kopf is auch prima zum balancieren ! man kann sich auch aufn ball setzen und das gleichgewicht suchen - kommt das gleiche bei rum (füße hoch)


----------



## Raesfeld (14. Juni 2010)

Bullet schrieb:


> (füße hoch)




Ja nee, is klar


----------



## LB-Biker (14. Juni 2010)

Raesfeld schrieb:


> Ja nee, is klar



Naja, nach ner langen Nacht ist das bei mir net mehr selbstverständlich


----------



## Harry_I (15. Juni 2010)

Das mit dem "auf den Ball setzen" bringt nichts!

Genauso wie Einradfahrn oder auf den Hinterbeinen eines Stuhls kippeln.

Schadet zwar alles nichts aber hilft dem Wheely nicht!

*Wer mit dem Fahrrad Wheely können will, der muss auch auf dem Fahrrad Wheely üben!*


----------



## DominikRE (15. Juni 2010)

Tach zusammen!

Der Wheelie bringt mich irgendwann mal um, so oft habe Ich mich in mein Leben noch nie lang gemacht und verletzt.  Noch nicht mal beim Motocross...........

Ich falle immer auf mein Hintern/Steißbein weil mir das Hinterrad unterm Hinter wegrollt/rutscht oder Ich komme quer vorne mit dem Vorderrad auf und mach ein Satz nach vorne.  Tut beides wehe, trainieren tuhe ich es mit einem Dirtbike 4x von Giant. (Giant Brass 2)


----------



## Jetpilot (15. Juni 2010)

hattu klickpedale?


----------



## DominikRE (15. Juni 2010)

Verzeih mir aber darunter kann Ich mir nix vorstellen.

Vielleicht siehst du das auf dem Bild, ich habe welche wo so ganz kleine Stiefte rausschauen.


----------



## Raesfeld (15. Juni 2010)

Es geht selbst mit Klickies! Dann muss man nur wissen, dass man dicht nach hinten absteigen kann, sondern immer die Bremse bemühen muss 

Tipp: Übe das absichtliche Absteigen nach hinten! Gib extra so viel Gas, das du nach hinten überschlägst und versuche immer auf den Beinen zu landen. Deine Pedale sollten dies ohne Probleme zulassen.


----------



## 3xA (15. Juni 2010)

Doch man muss aufpassen dass man sich die Schienbeine nicht aufschürft....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DominikRE (15. Juni 2010)

Moment mal Leute ich bin in dem Bereich totaler Anfänger, was für welche sind besser? Die was Ich habe oder andere? Ich mein wenn ich andere kaufen muss wäre das alles kein Problem, ihr müßt mir nur sagen welche.


----------



## Deleted138492 (15. Juni 2010)

Lass die dran die du hast, die sind zum schnellen Absteigen viel besser geeignet.


----------



## LB-Biker (15. Juni 2010)

DominikRE schrieb:


> Moment mal Leute ich bin in dem Bereich totaler Anfänger, was für welche sind besser? Die was Ich habe oder andere? Ich mein wenn ich andere kaufen muss wäre das alles kein Problem, ihr müßt mir nur sagen welche.



Nee musst nix neues kaufen, davon wirste auch net besser.


----------



## 3xA (15. Juni 2010)

Die sind wirklich gut! Eben nur aufpassen das du dir beim absteigen nicht die Schienbeine aufschürfst.


----------



## DominikRE (15. Juni 2010)

3xA schrieb:


> Die sind wirklich gut! Eben nur aufpassen das du dir beim absteigen nicht die Schienbeine aufschürfst.



Ist mir schon so heftig passiert das Ich so ein Schutz jetzt immer an habe.


----------



## usharhai (16. Juni 2010)

Das geht schon auch mit Kurven, ich habe mal auf dem Sportplatz angefangen. Bin dann ohne Problem bis zur 100m Markierung gefahren und dann nochmal etwa so weit auf der Strasse weiter. Also sollten 250m auch gehen wenn man sich etwas Mühe gibt
Edit: Oh der zitierte Beitrag ist wohl schon etwas älter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harry_I (16. Juni 2010)

DominikRE schrieb:


> Moment mal Leute ich bin in dem Bereich totaler Anfänger, was für welche sind besser? Die was Ich habe oder andere? Ich mein wenn ich andere kaufen muss wäre das alles kein Problem, ihr müßt mir nur sagen welche.



Pedale mit Pins (sogn. Bärentatzen) sind auf jeden Fall besser als Klickies.

Nicht nur wegen der Sicherheit (schneller absteigen zu können) sondern vor allem wegen dem besseren Kraftschluss.

Klingt komisch - ist aber so! 
(beim Klickpedal hat der Schuh nur in Bewegungsrichtung eine gute Verbindung. Für die seitliche Balance - um das Rad unter sich mit den Knieen steuernd  auszubalancieren - muss man auch seitliche und drehende Kräfte über das Pedal bringen. Den Fuß, den man im Klickpedal hat, lässt sich aber etwas drehen und verhindert damit ein Stückchen Kontrolle bei der seitlichen Balance.)

Beherrscht man den Wheely, dann funzt es mit Klickies auch. Geht aber etwas schwieriger.


----------



## Raesfeld (16. Juni 2010)

Pedale mit Pins und Bärentazten sind nicht das selbe 

klassische Bärentatze:






Moderne Pin-Pedale (plattform?):





So oder so, geht mit beiden gut. Auch mit Clicks ist es machbar. Liegt zu 80% am Gleichgewichtssinn ind zu 20% an der Überwindung.


----------



## instinctless (17. Juni 2010)

erstmal vorweg bin ich der meinung das es egal ist ob fully oder hardtail. wichtiger ist da die entsprechende passende größe und rahmengeometrie zum körper und das entsprechende gleichgewichtsgefühl. letzteres lässt sich problemlos trainieren.

heute kann ich auch keine echten wheelies mehr, schaffe gerade mal so um die 20m was aber hauptsächlich daran liegt das ich erst seit nem monat wieder rad fahre. früher konnte ich solang aufm hr fahren wie es mir gepasst hat, auch über kleine wurzeln oder nen bordstein runter.
was meiner meinung nach enorm wichtig ist, ist das verhalten der HR bremse, wenn die sich nicht ordentlich dosieren lässt ist der wheelie eh schnell vorbei. zu meinen bestzeiten habe ich während des wheelies sogar geschaltet. ich werd mal bissel üben und berichten wie lange ich gebraucht habe und die alten fähigkeiten wieder zu erlernen.


----------



## Raesfeld (17. Juni 2010)

Fully oder Hardtail sollte eigentlich wurscht sein. Man bestaune Bobby Root: Er fährt ein 180-200mm Beef Cake und surft auf dem Hinterrad so weit er will.
Auf vielen Videos auf youtube wird mit Hardtail gewheelt. Man muss sich nur darauf einstellen, dass man bei nem Fully nicht so eine direkte Rückmeldung erhält.
Ich übe heute Nachmittag auch noch ein bisschen. Ich will endlich die 100m Marke knacken. Bisher ist mit das nur mit viel Glück gelungen.

Bei Seitenwind kann man Wheelies voll vergessen. Da reißt es das Vorderrad weg. Ich komm grad drauf, weils mir vorhin passiert ist und ich mich fast langgemacht habe.


----------



## ahrensb (17. Juni 2010)

itchyp schrieb:


> wie gesagt, kann ich ihn auch noch nicht, kann mir aber gut vorstellen, dass es erstmal wichtig ist, für das bike überhaupt ein gleichgewicht zu finden. also evtl. mal anfangen mit freihändig fahren...auch in kurven und einfach nur mit dem bike still stehen ohne zu fahren.



Das sind die Basics, sehe ich auch so. Wenn du kein gutes Gleichgewichtsgefühl hast, musst du das erstmal trainieren. Mit mehreren Leuten kann man das super trainieren. Das spornt an. Halt nen kleinen Wettkampf draus machen...


----------



## LB-Biker (17. Juni 2010)

ahrensb schrieb:


> Das sind die Basics, sehe ich auch so. Wenn du kein gutes Gleichgewichtsgefühl hast, musst du das erstmal trainieren. Mit mehreren Leuten kann man das super trainieren. Das spornt an. Halt nen kleinen Wettkampf draus machen...



Das allerwichtigste: Beim runterkommen Lenker grade lassen!
Am Anfang hatte ich ihn mal schief beim aufkommen... naja irgendwann lernt jeder fliegen.


----------



## Focus22 (20. Juni 2010)

Beim wheelie ist es eigentlich egal mit welchen Pedalen man fährt, ich würd trozdem jeden raten Plattformpedale zu verwenden. 
Nach regelmäßigem üben kann ich den wheelie jetzt ziemlich gut, nur kurven krieg ich selten hin.


----------



## itchyp (20. Juni 2010)

schätz mal ungefähr ab wie lange du geübt hast


----------



## Focus22 (21. Juni 2010)

so ca. ein halbes Jahr, am Anfang nur ab und zu (ich hatte nie wirklich Lust) und dann hab ich mal ein paar Wochen intensiv geübt, wenn man den wheeli sehr oft übt, sollte man ihn aber nach spätestens einem Monat hinbekommen, warscheinlich auch schneller.


----------



## wilbur.walsh (21. Juni 2010)

Mein Tipp für den Wheelie beim *langsamen* Fahren:

Vorne kleines KB, Hinten irgendwo mittig,

langsam (Gehtempo) rollen.  NICHT am Lenke ziehen, sprich einfach so gerad und aufrecht am Rad sitzen wie möglich. Dann einfach in die Pedale treten und zack man fährt den Wheelie. 
Vorteil: Ohne das Ziehen am Lenker hatt man viel meh Stabilität von Anfang an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singsang (21. Juni 2010)

Randon schrieb:


> leicht bergauffahren, solange bis du irgendwann die bremse nur noch zum korrigieren brauchst


 
Der Tip war gut, es klappt schon besser.
Vielen Dank


----------



## sabrinabergamon (23. Juni 2010)

Zitat:
 	 	 		 			 				 					Zitat von *Mira* 
_Und ja - es ist  auch eine Frage des Alters. Mir fehlt schlicht der Mut._





moo schrieb:


> Das wage ich - der ich 32 Lenze alt werden musste bevor ich es konnte - mal stark zu bezweifeln. Man fällt übrigens sehr selten nach hinten über, und wenn dann nicht schlimm.



EINSPRUCH!!  Ich fall oft nach hinten! Dazu auf den Rücken!

Das hat nix mit Mut zu tun. Man muss nur verrückt genug sein.

Hat auch nix mit Alter zu tun. Bin 40 ++ !

LG
Sabrina


----------



## rehhofer (23. Juni 2010)

Zur "_Frage des Alters_": Lebe seit Anfang diesen Jahres in der Version 5.0 und mein (radsportliches) Ziel für dieses Lebensjahr ist, den Wheelie zu knacken.

Es funktioniert auch schon ganz gut.

Also keine abstrakten Zahlen als Argument vorschieben.


----------



## sabrinabergamon (23. Juni 2010)

rehhofer schrieb:


> Zur "_Frage des Alters_": Lebe seit Anfang diesen Jahres in der Version 5.0 und mein (radsportliches) Ziel für dieses Lebensjahr ist, den Wheelie zu knacken.
> 
> Es funktioniert auch schon ganz gut.
> 
> Also keine abstrakten Zahlen als Argument vorschieben.



WOW, das lässt mich hoffen.

LG
Sabrina


----------



## matze1286 (23. Juni 2010)

Also ich muss ehrlich sagen, dass bis jetzt die längste Strecke die ich auf dem Hinterrad gefahren bin, ca. 9-10 km waren.


Gruß
Matze


----------



## Wimbo (23. Juni 2010)

Ich übe nun fast seit 2 Jahren (wenn man jetzt noch von "üben" reden kann), erst auf einem hardtail, dann aufm Fully.

Seit einem halben Jahr ca. kann ich ihn nun perfekt, und solange ich will.
Um Kurven, vom Bordstein runter, im Gelände, bei Wind, schnell, langsam, usw. Ich kann sogar im Wheelie anhalten und dann vom Rad steigen 

Er klappt immer und überall und ich bin total froh dass ich einer der wenigen bin, die ihn wirklich perfekt beherrschen.

Nur der Manual klappt bei mir noch nicht so gut ;D


----------



## ringo667 (23. Juni 2010)

Wheelie fahren macht schon Spass, ich habe noch Probleme bei unebenheiten, auf ebener und glatter Strasse kannn ich auch schon ziemlich lange fahren, so ca 200 bis 300 meter, ist zwar noch lange nicht perfekt, aber bin ja noch am üben


----------



## shamalagugu (23. Juni 2010)

200 meter, 300 meter, 2 km , 
ich bin noch am üben und schon ziemlich stolz auf meine 10 meter wheelies!!


----------



## _FROST_ (23. Juni 2010)

mein letzten wheelie hat mich 3 zähne gekostet XD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wimbo (23. Juni 2010)

_FROST_ schrieb:


> mein letzten wheelie hat mich 3 zähne gekostet XD



Normalerweise fliegt man beim Wheelie auf den Rücken


----------



## _FROST_ (23. Juni 2010)

Bin wieder nach vorne gekippt also wheelie bestanden aber dann an nen bau hängen geblieben mit dem voderrad.Ich bin geflogen, halt nur halb schalen helm auf gehabt.
Am Freiag dieser wunder schönen woche kriege ich neue zähne


----------



## sabrinabergamon (24. Juni 2010)

Levty schrieb:


> als ich gestern von nem kumpel heimkam dachte ich, mach ich maln wheely in meiner einfahrtsstrasse, da ich ihn noch net kann, und noch klickies anhatte, zeih ich den lenker hoch, merke ich kippe nach hinten, *schei$$e*, hau voll in die eisen und der sattel bohrt sich in den schritt! war nciht so tragisch, war mehr oder weniger "nicht am sattel".
> jetz mal ne frage an die dies können: musstet ihr auch so leiden!?
> 
> greez, killuah1, der den wheely noch nicht kann



Hm, trotz Wirbelsäulenbruch, Bandscheibenvorfall und fortgeschrittenem Alter gebe ICH nicht auf..

LG
Sabrina
PS. Den Dachschaden hab ich vergessen


----------



## sabrinabergamon (24. Juni 2010)

TOTALERMTBNOOB schrieb:


> ich weis!! ich bine eine flasche




dto. ICh auch 

LG
Sabrina


----------



## sabrinabergamon (24. Juni 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Hab auch 2 Wochen fest geübt und kanns mittlerweile auch ganz gut.
> Hinterrad fest aufpumpen dann gehts wesentlich besser hab ich festgestellt.
> 
> Ob Fully oder nicht spielt keine rolle....



Dachte, weniger Luft gibt mehr Sicherheit bez. Abkippen ?

LG
Sabrina


----------



## sabrinabergamon (24. Juni 2010)

wotra schrieb:


> Hi. Muß jetzt auch mal meinen Senf zu diesem Langzeit-Thread geben:
> Ich weiß genau! wie es geht - ausnahmslos jeden Tip gelesen - und kann ihn
> trotzdem nicht gescheit. Mehr als 30 m geht nicht. Aber ich weiß, daß ich sooo
> kurz davor bin. Mein Problem ist die schier unüberwindbare Angst,nach hinten abzukippen. Diese Angst löst immer genau an dem entscheidenden "Sweetpoint" einen Absteigreflex aus, der mit dem Verstand einfach nicht in den Griff zu kriegen ist. Ich probier jetzt schon den ganzen Sommer. Ich bin mit meinen 43!!! Jahren aber auch schon sehr spät dran (hej- auch mit über 40 hat man noch Spaß am Leben und ein Recht darauf! ;-) Wißt ihr Jungs eigentlich, wie gut ihr es heute habt? Lehrvideos , Internetforen, Bikeparks, Fahrtechnikschulen usw. )Habe als Jugendlicher mit meinem 1Gang-Scheiß-Straßenrad mit Rücktrittbremse schon ewig vergeblich probiert. Und natürlich hat mir keiner gesagt, was ich falsch mache.
> ...




Ich muss deine "Situation" mal relativieren.
Bin auch 40++, wills auch unbedingt können trotz schwerer Verletzungen und wollt mir auch schon von Bekannten eine Wheelie- Bar bauen lassen.

Also, wenn wir noch ein paar "Nichtkönner" finden, könnten wir mit der Wheelie- Bar im Team fahren, dann fällt es nicht so auf 

LG 
Sabrina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sabrinabergamon (24. Juni 2010)

.


----------



## sabrinabergamon (24. Juni 2010)

$A|\|D$T0|\|3D schrieb:


> Man kann fast alles lernen, und alle die, die das stehen gelernt haben, sind schonmal talentiert genug, um auch nen Wheelie hinzubekommen.





DANKE 
Sabrina


----------



## Harry_I (24. Juni 2010)

*Zuerst muss mal der Bremsreflex automatisiert werden!*

Alles andere ist zweitrangig. Nur wenn du (sicher) schnell genug bremst kannst du Landungen auf dem Rücken vermeiden.

D.h. bewusst Vorderrad hochreisen und reintreten (kleiner Gang ist einfacher) bis du hinter dem Sweetpoint (oder so) bist. Und schon vorher vorhaben die Hinterradbremse zu ziehen.

Erst wenn du das sicher kannst - also von hinten wieder nach vorne runterknallen - dann kann an den Feinheiten geübt werden. Wie seitliche Balance, nicht ganz so hektisch Hochziehen, etwas größerer Gang, letzte Höhe durch mehr treten, nur leicht Bremsen, usw.

Aber zum bewussten Bremsen bleibt keine Zeit! Wenn der Bremsreflex nicht automatisiert ist, dann wird das nix!

Es ist wie beim lernen des Fahrradfahrens. Erst wenn der Körper (selber) automatisch lenkt, fällt man nicht seitlich um.


----------



## wilbur.walsh (24. Juni 2010)

Siehst du, mein Problem ist, dass ich zu früh bremse. Ich hab noch massenweise Spielraum, aber sobald ich das Rad schnell hochzieh, bremse, bin ich wieder vorne.


----------



## sabrinabergamon (25. Juni 2010)

Harry_I schrieb:


> Es ist wie beim lernen des Fahrradfahrens. Erst wenn der Körper (selber) automatisch lenkt, fällt man nicht seitlich um.



Auch das lässt mich hoffen 

LG
Sabrina


----------



## sabrinabergamon (25. Juni 2010)

wilbur.walsh schrieb:


> Siehst du, mein Problem ist, dass ich zu früh bremse. Ich hab noch massenweise Spielraum, aber sobald ich das Rad schnell hochzieh, bremse, bin ich wieder vorne.



Das kann ich auch


----------



## sabrinabergamon (25. Juni 2010)

Brook schrieb:


> Hab schon überlegt eine Art fahrbares Gerüst zu bauen, in welches ich mich quasi "einhängen" kann um den toten Punkt zu üben



Bei Fertigstellung bei der "Wheelie Bar" melde ich mich hiermit rechtzeitig an zur Miete dessen..


----------



## _FROST_ (25. Juni 2010)

Neue zähne XD ich kann wieder fressen und wheelie üben XD


----------



## Deleted138492 (25. Juni 2010)

Und dir die Zähne wieder beim Wheelieeüben ausschlagen .


----------



## _FROST_ (25. Juni 2010)

JO ich muß eh erst mal wieder bike aufbauen weil durch den wheelie ist einiges zu bruch gegangen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (25. Juni 2010)

Du scheinst dich ja ganz schön zerlegt zu haben .


----------



## _FROST_ (25. Juni 2010)

naja 10 speichen im po und meine schöne hope m6 mono ist zer depert
und ja halt 2 schneide zähne weck und noch ein seiten zahn so die wurden heute wieder hergestellt


----------



## Deleted138492 (25. Juni 2010)

Eieiei, sie schnell warst du denn da unterwegs?


----------



## Jetpilot (25. Juni 2010)

wie vorallem schafft man das beim wheelieüben?


----------



## _FROST_ (25. Juni 2010)

naja schnell halt bergab habe den wheelie halt besatnden sehe aber dann a da ist ein baum bleib da hängen während ich noch im wheelie binn und bam......ich kanns ja noch mal vor machen


----------



## Shoxar (26. Juni 2010)

Je nachdem, ob alles passt oder nicht, schaffe ich 20-30 M.
Meistens falle ich dann nach hinten zurück und muss abspringen, oder mich haut es seitlich weg.


----------



## atzenrider (2. Juli 2010)

Hey
Ich kann ihn schon ziemlich lange und fahr sone cross,country-dirt mischung.
One hand und no foot wheelie kann ich auch ein bisschen


----------



## monte123 (2. Juli 2010)

Servus,

ich übe ihn erst seit kurzem, muss aber sagen dass ich nicht so ganz nachvollziehen kann wie man so Angst davor hat auf den Rücken zu knallen. 
Angefangen habe ich damit den Impuls fürs VR extra stark zu machen um das "Absteigen" bzw das "Abspringen" von den Pedalen zu üben. Das geht doch total einfach, manchmal muss man garnicht springen sondern schiebt sein Bike lässig unterm Arsch nach vorne und hats hochkannt am Lenker in der Hand. Meistens muss ich allerdings abspringen und steh dann sicher, da die Geschwindigkeit ja nicht hoch ist. Problematischer finde ich da schon die Gefahr beim runterknallen mit dem VR schräg aufzukommen und dann zu stürzen. Meistens fahr ich dann ne recht scharfe Kurve zum abfangen, gelegt hats mich bisjetzt noch nicht 
Leicht bergauf macht die Sache auf jeden Fall leichter, gerade wenn man wie ich auch noch Probleme hat die HR Bremse zu dosieren. Wenn ich die betätige knall ich meistens fix vorne runter  Auch das übe ich teilweise seperat, also Impuls geben, VR ist oben und direkt wieder "runterbremsen", quasi genau das gegenteil vom gewollten Absprung nach hinten. 

Erst danach hab ich jetzt angefangen den kompletten Wheelie zu üben, was auch schon zumindest manchmal über 5-10m geklappt hat. Arme gestreckt ist wirklich sehr sehr wichtig, dadurch hat man ein ganz anderes Gefühl für den sweetspot und muss lang nicht so hoch mit dm VR ! Erwische mich des öfteren dabei die Arme nicht gestreckt zu haben sondern mehr zu pedalieren, ist dann viel schwerer das Gleichgewicht zu halten...
Angst darf auf keinen Fall dabei sein, deswegen übt die Sachen seperat, dann habt ihr garkeinen Grund mehr Angst zu haben !! Schienbeinschützer ( Oneil kneepads, so komboteile ) benutze ich zur Zeit auch weil ich recht scharfkantige Pins habe und mir das einfach wieder ein Stück Sicherheit gibt 

Ich denke ich kann ihn bald, je nachdem wie intensiv ich ihn in Zukunft noch üben werde. Bin übrigens 28, Alter ist keine Ausrede 
Aber mal abwarten, vllt verschätz ich mich auch und kann ihn im Winter immer noch nicht


----------



## schigga (17. August 2010)

hallo zusammen 

ich fahre jetzt aktiv mtb seit 01/10. also fahrrad fahren hat mein vater mir beigebracht als ich klein war. aber bis jan diesen jahres hab ich ein "fahrrad" nur benutzt um von A nach B zu kommen.

zuerst bin ich nur touren mit der truppe von meinem vater gefahren. 
aber das wurde mir schnell zu langweilig. 
deshalb habe ich mir dann das buch: *Bike Fahrtechnik *von Holger Mayer gekauft und verschlungen. anhand von herr mayer´s erklärungen habe ich dann geübt und probiert. 
es heißt ja in vielen bike zeitschriften: *Jeder kann den Wheelie lernen und zwar innerhalb einer saison.
*
ich hab´s oft probiert und für mich war der wheelie eine sache der unmöglichkeit. 
allerdings habe ich mich davon nicht entmutigen lassen. ab und an habe ich dann nochmal rumprobiert und irgendwann gemerkt worauf es ankommt. die darauf folgenden 3 tage habe ich dann so intensiv geübt, (ca 24std in diesen 3tagen) dass ich ihn danach beherschte.
mitlerweile vesuche ich kurze strecken z.b zur arbeit nur auf dem hinterrad zu fahren. allerdings schaffe ich manche kurven (noch) nicht  

mein persönlicher rekord liegt bei nachgemessenen 400m (auf gerader strecke). wobei ich den sicherlich mitlerweile wieder toppen könnte.  

also nur mut und ran an das profil vom hinterrad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sabrinabergamon (18. August 2010)

schigga schrieb:


> hallo zusammen
> 
> ich fahre jetzt aktiv mtb seit 01/10. also fahrrad fahren hat mein vater mir beigebracht als ich klein war. aber bis jan diesen jahres hab ich ein "fahrrad" nur benutzt um von A nach B zu kommen.
> 
> ...





DANKE!!!!!! Das lässt mich hoffen!!

"jeder kann den Wheelie lernen" + "nicht entmutigen lassen" etc..

Das baut mich auf. Danke!

LG
Sabrina


----------



## matze1286 (18. August 2010)

Ich denke auch das jeder den Wheelie lernen kann. Man muss es nur immer wieder versuchen und üben. Die Technik bringt man sich schnell selber bei. Wichtig ist nur, die Hinterradbremse gut im griff zu haben! Nicht das der Hinterkopf Bekanntschaft mit dem Boden macht... 

Ich fahre inzwischen ca. 4 Jahre aktiv auf dem Hinterrad und kann daher auch kurven und dergleich auf einem Rad erledigen.
Also glaubt an euch, es kann nur besser werden


----------



## rasumichin (18. August 2010)

oh yeah, heute das erste mal einen wheelie geschafft, hab das ja nie wirklich intensiv geübt, immer mal wieder auf der tour probiert, immer erfolglos, heut auch mal wieder, und siehe da, es wird schon langsam. Grad mal ein paar Meter waren es, dann war ich so verblüfft dass es funktioniert, dass ich gleich wieder abgebrochen hab. 

auch die nächsten Versuche haben halbwegs geklappt, bin natürlich noch weit davon entfernt den wheelie wirklich ordentlich zu beherrschen, aber ein kleines erfolgserlebnis wars doch


----------



## Raesfeld (19. August 2010)

Frage bezüglich Kurven:

Hab vorgestern "ausversehen" im Wheelie eine Kurve gemacht, kann mich aber nicht erinnern, wie ich das angestellt habe oder was ich anders gemacht habe.
Bisher beschränken sich meine Wheelies auf gerade Strecken, gerne auch bergab mit richtig Speed 
Nur die Kurven habe ich bisher nie so richtig hinbekommen. Wenn ich einfach das Knie in die Richtung ausfahre in die ich will, kippe ich zu der Seite ohne eine Kurve zu fahren.

HELP!

ps: nach hinten absteigen geht nur bei langsamen Wheelies, wenns an die 30 geht, würde ich das nicht empfelen   Dann ist der Gebrauch der Hinterradbremse vorzuziehen!


----------



## Helium (19. August 2010)

Kurven gehen mit leichtem Zug am Lenker und das Knie nimmt man nur zum ausgleichen her.


----------



## Raesfeld (19. August 2010)

Danke! Werd´s bei Gelegenheit mal ausprobieren.
Bei dem Wetter traut man sich gar nicht weit von zu Hause weg. Jetzt scheint die Sonne, aber gerade hats noch geschüttet wie aus Eimern...
Naja, wie dem auch sei... nach den 24h von Duisburg bin ich eh abgehärtet, was Regen angeht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michi_g001 (19. August 2010)

Eine etwas differenziertere Umfrage wäre schön...
Ich ordne mich mal zwischen perfekt und ansatzweise ein. Ein paar Meter schaffe ich schon (evtl. 10). Danach wackel ich immer zur Seite und kanns nicht mehr ausgleichen.


----------



## canyonfreak10 (20. August 2010)

irgendwie finde ich die fragestellung fies.
da steht so entweder praktisch unbegrenzt oder nen halben meter.
und was ist jetzt mit 10-15 meter?
ich hab mal das "bessere" genommen, aber damit komme ich mir so arrogant vor....naja.
für den 10-15 meter wheelie ist wahrscheinlich für alle ein guter tipp zuertst mal das anfahren- sprich das kurze ausbalancierte stehen auf einer stelle zu üben.
dann 2.kleinster gang, ein schneller tritt und das ding steht auf einem rad. dann "in der luft" die arme durchstrecken und zurücklehne, das schafft balance. einfach solange probieren wie möglich....


----------



## Brook (21. August 2010)

Helium schrieb:


> Kurven gehen mit leichtem Zug am Lenker und das Knie nimmt man nur zum ausgleichen her.



Kurven fährst du auf dem Hinterrad NICHT durch drehen am Lenker, sondern ausschließlich durch das quer stellen des gesamten Bikes und vielleicht ein wenig durch ruckartiges rumreißen mit dem jeweiligen Knie ... aber die eigentliche Methode ist es, nicht mehr auf den Mittelstollen der Reifen zu rollen - sondern durch das querstellen des Bikes, etwas über die Außenstollen zu rollen, welche einen geringeren Durchmesser aufweissen und dadurch kommt es zur Kurvenfahrt


----------



## schigga (21. August 2010)

hallo zusammen

ich hab schwierigkeiten mit dem wheelie im stehen
habt ihr tip´s für mich
danke im voraus
lg schigga


----------



## DaBua (21. August 2010)

Wheelie fahren ist kein Problem, aber wenn man den Wheelie kann will man auch den Manuel können und der ist um einiges schwieriger! Deswegen fehlt mirbei der Umfrage der Punkt: 50 Meter und mehr - bis das Glück mich verlässt. Ich werde beim Wheelie irgendwann zu schnell und dadurch zu unruhig. Deswegen bin ich immer mit zwei Fingern an der HR-Bremse falls ich nach hinten kippe. Zum Üben am besten nur 1,5 Bar in den Hinterreifen und an einem Berg mit leicchter Steigung.


----------



## Jetpilot (21. August 2010)

wheelie im stehen? Du meinst backwheelhop?


----------



## schigga (21. August 2010)

nein ich meine wheelie im stehen 
nicht sitzend sondern stehend
hab gestern mal echte 5m geschafft aber iwie hab ich dafür zu wenig saft in den waden...
oder ich mach was falsch


----------



## Jetpilot (21. August 2010)

ich verstehe kann aber leider nicht dazu sagen.


----------



## wattburch (22. August 2010)

wozu willst du wheelie im stehen fahren ??? ist viel schwieriger ...
und ich hab auch die erfahrung das wheelie im stehen viel kraft kostet


----------



## schigga (22. August 2010)

das macht für mich sinn
weil:
der manual auch im stehen gefahren wird 
und ich kriegs mit dem stehen einfach nicht hin
und ich will den manual können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wattburch (22. August 2010)

trotzdem is doch n unterschied zwischen manual und wheelie ... ach wenn de den wheelie im stehen machst ...
beim wheelie regulierste mit treten beim manual nur mit gewicht... 
außerdem biste beim manual in ner anderen körperposition ... 
durch das wheelie fahren kannste vllt das seitengleichgewicht besser kontrollieren aber das wars auch schon ... so is es bei mir zumindest ...
kannwheelie im sitzen kilometerlang udn im stehen schaff ich immerhin über hundert meter bis mich die kraft verlässt xDD
udn trotzdem schaff ich manual nur 10 meter  ... ich glaub das eine hat mit dem anderen nich so viel zu tun ... hat do noch jemand erfahrung ?


----------



## DiabloPB (22. August 2010)

ich kann zwar insofern den wheelie, aber leider nicht lange weil ich dann zu schnell treten muss 

naja mit dem neuen leichten bike werde ich dann mal wieder üben...


----------



## schigga (22. August 2010)

wattburch schrieb:


> trotzdem is doch n unterschied zwischen manual und wheelie ... ach wenn de den wheelie im stehen machst ...
> beim wheelie regulierste mit treten beim manual nur mit gewicht...
> außerdem biste beim manual in ner anderen körperposition ...
> durch das wheelie fahren kannste vllt das seitengleichgewicht besser kontrollieren aber das wars auch schon ... so is es bei mir zumindest ...
> ...




ich krieg das mit dem im stehen aufm hinterrad aber nicht koordiniert?
wie lang fährst du schon?


----------



## wattburch (22. August 2010)

wo liegtn genau dein problem ??? kommste nich hoch genug oder kippste zur seite weg oder kannste das rad ne oben halten ??? 

boh sher schwer zu sagen ... hatte ewig kein fahrrad ... hab mein erstes richtiges fahrrad vor 4 monaten bekomm ein cube aim udn seitdem üb ich ab und zu mal xD
davor musste das 28er tourenrad von papa zum über reichen


----------



## schigga (22. August 2010)

ich weiß nicht wie ich bergrunter/während der fahrt stehend das vorderrad hochkriegen soll


----------



## Biflinger (23. August 2010)

Lass das mit dem Manual für´s erste. Das Beste ist du übst erstmal auf dem flachen bzw einer leicht ansteigenden Straße/Wiese. 

Ich übe Wheeli jetzt intensiv seit.. im Grunde dieser Saison und es klappt meist über... 20 - 30 Meter ohne Probleme. Je nachdem wie oft ich ihn am selben Tage schon gemacht habe, da das natürlich anstrengend ist.
Letztenendes musst du einfach wirklich viel üben. Ich hab mich fast jeden zweiten Abend auf mein Rad gesetzt und nur Wheeli geübt. Danach hatte ich Blasen an den Händen und mir sind die Arme vor Anstrengung abgefallen. Aber es hat sich gelohnt.

Kleine Anmerkung noch.
- dosiert bremsen (hab die Bremse am Anfang ständig schleifen lassen)
- wenn du das Gefühl hast, dein Vorderrad sackt ab, kräftig in die Pedale treten
- üben üben üben

Irgendwann macht´s klick und du kannst ihn. Aber ist ein langer Weg bis dahin.

Beste Grüße


----------



## schigga (23. August 2010)

Biflinger schrieb:


> Lass das mit dem Manual für´s erste. Das Beste ist du übst erstmal auf dem flachen bzw einer leicht ansteigenden Straße/Wiese.
> 
> Ich übe Wheeli jetzt intensiv seit.. im Grunde dieser Saison und es klappt meist über... 20 - 30 Meter ohne Probleme. Je nachdem wie oft ich ihn am selben Tage schon gemacht habe, da das natürlich anstrengend ist.
> Letztenendes musst du einfach wirklich viel üben. Ich hab mich fast jeden zweiten Abend auf mein Rad gesetzt und nur Wheeli geübt. Danach hatte ich Blasen an den Händen und mir sind die Arme vor Anstrengung abgefallen. Aber es hat sich gelohnt.
> ...




wheelie ist kein ding mehr!
kann den fast in allen variationen


----------



## Bullet (23. August 2010)

lehn dich zurrück, finger an die bremse...


----------



## schigga (23. August 2010)

Bullet schrieb:


> lehn dich zurrück, finger an die bremse...



im stehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bullet (23. August 2010)

ja auch, versuh den bock so weit wie möglich nach hinten zu ziehn, notfalls mit armen zu dir ziehn


----------



## schigga (23. August 2010)

Bullet schrieb:


> ja auch, versuh den bock so weit wie möglich nach hinten zu ziehn, notfalls mit armen zu dir ziehn



ich danke dir


----------



## Raphi_Aut (24. August 2010)

Ich fahre Trialbike und da kann man auch nur im stehen fahren.

Außerdem wenn man schön mit der bremse dosiert dann geht das im stehen genau so... 

Lg RappL


----------



## esb315 (30. September 2010)

Ich übe den Wheelie jetzt seit rund 3 Monaten. Ich bekomme es langsam hin. Bis zu 20m sind drin. Aber spätestens dann kippt es in eine Richtung. Ist ein ziemlicher Balanceakt. Der grösste Schreck kommt wenns nach hinten kippt. Werde es mal mit Schleifbremse probieren.


----------



## chevi (30. September 2010)

hab den wheelie mal ca. zwischen 10 und 20meter(genau weis ichs nichtmehr) gezogen, aus freude darüber das bike gleich nochmal hochgeruppt(wa da auch shon ETWAS SCHNELLER),-gleichgewicht verloren,-fasst in gegenverkehr gekommen,-bremsen durchgeruppt,-überschlagen,-böse bis leichte wunden linker:  unterarm/hand/knie/schienbein und echt harte beckenschmerzen(worüber ich mich abgerollt hab) für ne ganze woche
 

resultat: verbogene etwas teurere oakley brille, viel aua aua, und ich lebe noch 
noch dazu hätte ich das gern gesehen, hab mich beim aufstehen schon  schlappgelacht,-unter schmerzen immer weiter üben

@_FROST_speichen in po is ach nicht schlecht, das wünsch ich keinem aua aua


----------



## ahrensb (30. September 2010)

chevi schrieb:


> hab den wheelie mal ca. zwischen 10 und 20meter(genau weis ichs nichtmehr) gezogen, aus freude darüber das bike gleich nochmal hochgeruppt(wa da auch shon ETWAS SCHNELLER),-gleichgewicht verloren,-fasst in gegenverkehr gekommen,-bremsen durchgeruppt,-überschlagen,-böse bis leichte wunden linker:  unterarm/hand/knie/schienbein und echt harte beckenschmerzen(worüber ich mich abgerollt hab) für ne ganze woche
> 
> 
> resultat: verbogene etwas teurere oakley brille, viel aua aua, und ich lebe noch
> ...



Moin!

Zum Glück nichts ernstes passiert. Aber mal ehrlich, warum im Strassenverkehr, wenn man es noch nicht gut kann. 

Und das mit dem zur Seite kippen bekommt man weg, indem man einfach gegenlenkt und sein Gewicht etwas verlagert. Geht eigentlich automatisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowRida (30. September 2010)

Mira schrieb:


> Moin Zusammen!
> 
> 
> Wollte mal wissen, wer von Euch den Wheelie kann!
> ...


 

ey, isch kann whelie!


----------



## Wandfarbe (1. Oktober 2010)

Fahre nun ca. 5 Jahre, seit ich 9 Jahre alt bin, bin also jetzt 14, und hab immer wieder nen Wheelie geübt, mittlerweile sind 50 kein Ding.
Man muss dazu sagen das ich mich im CC Bereich bewege und nen Cube Acid fahre.

MFG Wandfarbe


----------



## Raesfeld (1. Oktober 2010)

50 was? 

Meter? 
Kilometer? D)
oder km/h?


----------



## stoppelhoppler (3. Oktober 2010)

hatte bei dem mistwetter der letzten tage keine lust auf lange fahrten, und habe vorgestern auf nem leeren parkplatz in der nähe angefangen, "hinterrad versetzen" und "wheelie" zu üben ... erste übung war, das rad so hochzuziehen dass ich nach hinten abspringe und das bike vor mir auf dem hinterrad steht ... seit ich das ausprobiert habe, ist die angst vorm "auf den rücken plumpsen" weg ... erste erfolge: 1m wheelieähnliches fortbewegen ;o))

primäres ziel ist aber, auch in komischen situationen noch angemessen reagieren zu können bzw. die balance zu verbessern

grüssle


----------



## Peeeet (3. Oktober 2010)

FlowRida schrieb:


> ey, isch kann whelie!




Eeey, kannst sicher kein Wheely, Junge...

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bIFCSDji3Co"]YouTube        - New Kids - Chinesisch (german)[/nomedia]



ab --> 2.35 min


----------



## Bas-t (3. Oktober 2010)

Peeeet schrieb:


> Eeey, kannst sicher kein Wheely, Junge...
> 
> YouTube        - New Kids - Chinesisch (german)
> 
> ...



gen<u daran musste ich denken als ich es gelesen habe,.. einfach gut!!


----------



## chevi (7. Oktober 2010)

stoppelhoppler schrieb:


> hatte bei dem mistwetter der letzten tage keine lust auf lange fahrten, und habe vorgestern auf nem leeren parkplatz in der nähe angefangen, "hinterrad versetzen" und "wheelie" zu üben ... erste übung war, das rad so hochzuziehen dass ich nach hinten abspringe und das bike vor mir auf dem hinterrad steht ... seit ich das ausprobiert habe, ist die angst vorm "auf den rücken plumpsen" weg ... erste erfolge: 1m wheelieähnliches fortbewegen ;o))
> 
> primäres ziel ist aber, auch in komischen situationen noch angemessen reagieren zu können bzw. die balance zu verbessern
> 
> grüssle



das ist ja der eigentliche sinn der sache gleichgewichtsgefühl verbessern bzw kontrolieren oder trainiert das hier einer um später damit zu posen?


----------



## chevi (7. Oktober 2010)

ahrensb schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Zum Glück nichts ernstes passiert. Aber mal ehrlich, warum im Strassenverkehr, wenn man es noch nicht gut kann.
> 
> Und das mit dem zur Seite kippen bekommt man weg, indem man einfach gegenlenkt und sein Gewicht etwas verlagert. Geht eigentlich automatisch.



wie gesagt: ich war schon etwas schneller


----------



## RedF. (18. Oktober 2010)

Ihr werdet lachen.
Mein Vater kann grade mal auf einer linie fahren und haut trotzdem einen Wheelie raus da kommt man nicht ausm Staunen, 30-40 meter und das mit seinen Gartenschlappen 
Ich schaffe mit glück 10 meter


----------



## 3xA (18. Oktober 2010)

Ein cousin von mir macht immer Wetten wer am längsten den Wheelie kann, er gewinnt immer weil er locker um die 100m schafft.^^
Aber er machts auch seit seinem 9 Lebensjahr (er ist jetzt 18) xD.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Helbo (18. Oktober 2010)

ich Übe jetzt schon seit 2 Jahren und immer wenn ich zum spot fahre. Mein Ziel ist es den über 1-2Km zu können Übungmacht den meister.


----------



## TomRider (18. Oktober 2010)

Also eigentlich kann ich den wheelie gut( ca. 50-300m) nur ab einer gewissen länge werde ich immer unruhiger und muss mehr mit den Knien und der Bremse ausbessern! Mein Ziel ist auch so 1km


----------



## morituri (18. Oktober 2010)

ich kann ihn garnicht :/ bekomm nicht mal das vr richtig hoch :'(


----------



## Marc B (19. Oktober 2010)

morituri schrieb:


> ich kann ihn garnicht :/ bekomm nicht mal das vr richtig hoch :'(



Ein kürzerer Vorbau u. höherer Lenker hilft da häufig sehr. Ansonsten findest du hier die Anleitung: 

*http://www.fahrtechnik.tv/?page_id=378*

Oder hier im IBC-Video #2:


----------



## morituri (21. Oktober 2010)

Ah sehr cool. Na dann muss ich mich mal wohin verziehen wo man meine Anfänge nicht sieht und heimlich üben.


----------



## itchyp (21. Oktober 2010)

so nach meiner kleinen verletzung fahre ich nun seit ca. 6 wochen wieder ab und an. ich übe den wheelie auch weiterhin aber irgendwie will sich einfach kein fortschritt einstellen. ein einziges mal hab ich ca. 10m geschafft, also praktisch vorderrad hoch und dann einmal komplett durchtreten.

irgendwas mach ich falsch aber ich weiß nicht was. Bunny Hop ist übrigens eine ähnliche Misere. Langsam wirds peinlich nach einem Jahr fahren.

irgendwer meinte auch mal, dass man wheelies am besten auf dem mittleren (wenn man 2-fach fährt also auf dem großen 36er) Blatt fährt.

Das Vorderrad hoch bekomme ich aber eigentlich nur auf dem kleinsten Blatt vorn (24er) und dem 4. Gang hinten (Fahre eine 28-11er Kassette)

Bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten besteht immer das Problem, dass ich mit zuviel Gewalt am Lenker ziehen muss und ich dadurch natürlich weniger Gefühl habe. 

Wie gesagt ist der Bunny Hop das gleiche. Wenn ich lese, dass einige hier solche Basics an einem Tag lernen und ich mich schon seit über einem Jahr noch an solchen Kleinigkeiten aufhalte ist das wirklich frustrierend. Beim Bunny Hop ist es z.B. so, dass ich zwar das Vorderrad hoch bekomme, ich jedoch das Prinzip nicht verstehe, wie beim nach vorne Bewegen der Hüfte das Vorderrad NICHT auf den Boden knallen kann.

Durch meinen Sturz habe ich jetzt übrigens auch eine Phobie vorm springen, sodass ich mich nichtmal mehr über den kleinsten Hügel traue....echt erbärmlich, aber was will man machen...


----------



## Marc B (22. Oktober 2010)

@itchyp: Streckst du deine Arme beim Wheelie schön durch und lehnst dich nach hinten?

Benutzt du die HR-Bremse zur Dosierung des Schwerpunktes? Das braucht viel Übung, wenn man am Anfang leicht bergauf übt, muss man erstmal nicht viel mit der HR-Bremse machen, außer halt man zieht zu stark am Lenker und verhindert durch ihre Betätigung den Fall nach hinten


----------



## Raesfeld (22. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe das mit dem bergauf Fahren schon sehr oft gelesen, kann es aber FÜR MICH PERSÖNLICH nicht nachvollziehen.
Da ich meiner Bremse und meinen Reflexen vertraue, habe ich keine Angst nach hinten umzufallen. Daher habe ich den Wheelie direkt bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten gelernt. Dadurch kann man besser die seitliche Balance halten.
Richtig geile Wheelies gehen ab 25-30 km/h. Am besten wenn es leicht bergab geht.
Der nächste Schritt ist jetzt die Geschwindigkeit zu verringern und die seitliche Balance zu schulen.
Ich bin auf diesem Weg zum 500m Wheelie gekommen. Vielleicht hilft es auch anderen, die keine Angst davor haben nach hinten überzukippen.

Üben, üben, üben ...  viel Erfolg wünsche ich.

ps: mit einem AM oder Enduro hat man einen anderen Schwerpunkt und kann dadurch das Vorderrad leichter hochziehen. Bei CC und Marathon-Feilen sieht die Sache etwas anders aus. Da braucht man einen stärkeren Impuls.


----------



## Marc B (22. Oktober 2010)

Raesfeld schrieb:


> Ich habe das mit dem bergauf Fahren schon sehr oft gelesen, kann es aber FÜR MICH PERSÖNLICH nicht nachvollziehen.
> Da ich meiner Bremse und meinen Reflexen vertraue, habe ich keine Angst nach hinten umzufallen. Daher habe ich den Wheelie direkt bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten gelernt. Dadurch kann man besser die seitliche Balance halten.



Ein weiterer Grund, warum es bergauf für Anfänger einfacher ist, sich an den Wheelie heranzutasten: Das VR kommt leichter hoch und es muss nicht ganz so stark hoch gerissen werden. Und: Das geringe Tempo macht es auch mental einfacher, da haben viele weniger Angst.

Zudem geht es auch darum erste Erfolgserlebnisse zu sammeln und wenn man bergauf ohne die Dosierung der HR-Bremse übt, geht das leichter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## morituri (22. Oktober 2010)

Hehe ja das niedrige Tempo^^

Also schon ma danke für die Tipps hab heute meinen 1. Wheele für 2-3 m geschafft. 
Dann hab ich aber gemerkt das ich wohl den lenker um ca. 90 ° verdreht hatte und bin drüber gesegelt beim aufsetzen ^^
hat jemand n Tipp wie man das vermeiden kann oder einfach nur üben?


----------



## itchyp (23. Oktober 2010)

ja arme lang machen und spannung in der hüfte....

ich glaub ich hab die theorie schon verstanden, kanns nur nicht umsetzen, da ich die hinterbremse absolut nicht dosieren kann. während des wheelies ziehe ich dran und bin sofort unten. ist glaub ich der reflex vorm hinten überkippen.

naja mal sehen....ich mach einfach so weiter wie bisher

Zum hohen Tempo: stimmt alles, man kann dabei leichter das gleichgewicht halten aber ich krieg bei hohem tempo das vorderrad garnicht erst hoch. ich glaub ich versuche zu viel durch treten das vorderrad hoch zu kriegen. wenn ich bei hohem tempo kräftig dran ziehe, hab ich wie gesagt weniger gefühl und kanns überhaupt nicht kontrollieren.


----------



## DH_Neuling (23. Oktober 2010)

ich depp jetzt weiß ich was ich falsch machexD
ich hab meine arme nich gestreckt xD 
thx^^


----------



## itchyp (23. Oktober 2010)

sag mal bescheid wenns klappt


----------



## DH_Neuling (23. Oktober 2010)

jopemach ich

gegn den reflex vorm umkippen kannste ein paar sachen machen, protektoren jacke (falls ned vorhanden) und es einfach üben wenn de nach hinten kippst wie du dich abrollen kannst.
ich hab da kein prob mit weil ich kampfsport gemacht habe und daher weiß wie ich mich am besten abrollen kann vlt hilft es


----------



## Jetpilot (23. Oktober 2010)

oder einfach füße von den pedalen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DH_Neuling (23. Oktober 2010)

das geht auchxD
hab ich vergessen xD


----------



## Raesfeld (23. Oktober 2010)

Man muss schon heftigst in Rücklage kommen, um es mit der HR Bremse nicht mehr fangen zu können. Wenn ich jetzt einfach mal von hydraulischen Scheibenbremsen ausgehe behaupte ich mal ganz dreist: Es gibt keinen Winkel, aus dem man mit einer Vollbremsung nicht mehr mit dem VR auf den Boden kommt. (vorausgesetzt, der Reifen hat genug Grip )
Eine nette Übung ist, bewusst über den hinteren Totpunkt hinauszukippen, und es dann kontrolliert mit der Bremse wieder abzufangen. Falls einem die Sache zu bunt wird, einfach stärker bremsen. Aber Obacht! Wenn man voll ankert schlägt man derb mit dem Vorderrad ein, also nicht erschrecken!
Wenn man das reglemäßig mal macht (auf langweiligen Asphaltabschnitten einer Tour z.B.) dann lernt man die HR Bremse dosiert einzusetzen und kann mit ein bisschen Übung auch kontrolliert auf dem Hinterrad abbremsen.


----------



## BergabFan (24. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab so angefangen (komm wenn ich mag auch 2km weit):

Bergauf, aus Schrittgeschwindigkeit, am Anfang nur versuchen das VR gegen die Steigung sanft mit Pedaldruck anzuheben.

Kurzer Vorbau (wirklich so kurz wie es geht, 40er) hilft ungemein.

Bei mir hats ungefähr ein dreiviertel Jahr gedauert bis ich zuverlässig 10-20m weit kam, und dann gings ganz schnell: mal an zwei drei Straßenpfosten entlang, über Brücken und irgendwann im Flachen dann ewig dahin (mit hochschalten) und immer schneller werden!

Jetzt üb ich mit einer Hand fahren, ohne treten und bremsen weiter rollen und Manual...

Viel Erfolg beim Üben Üben Üben!

Achso vergessen: immer erst warm fahren und gefühl fürs bike kriegen, nach ner geilen Abfahrt gehts eigentlich immer am besten wenn man eh entspannt und nicht so verbissen an die
Sache rangeht!


----------



## JonnyWalker1 (24. Oktober 2010)

Hallo

Also bei mir klappt der Wheelie eigentlich ganz gut 
Noch nicht perfekt aber es wird.
Ich weiß auch genau wie ich es üben muss!
Ich habe mehr Probleme mit dem bunny hop 
Ich kann ihn auch ich komme Bordsteine Hoch und Springe dann leider nur so ca. 20 cm. Ich würde es aber auch gerne schaffen auf eine Bank zuspringen wie in dem Video! Aber wir kann ich weiter übern? Damit meine Sprünge höher werden?
Könnt ihr mir da Helfen?

Lg

Jonny


----------



## Mitglied (24. Oktober 2010)

Die Höhe kommt automatisch bei konstantem Üben. Such Dir nach und nach höhere Kanten, Stufen, Bäume oder was auch immer und mach bei jeder Ausfahrt hier und da 'nen bunny hop und er wird sicherer und höher. 
Ist viel Technik und Gewohnheitssache; oder versuch' es durch höheren Krafteinsatz, sprich reissen am Lenker.


----------



## JonnyWalker1 (26. Oktober 2010)

Hallo

Okay danke ich werde es mal versuchen 
Leider wurde bei mir morbus schlatter festgestellt  
Und ich habe schmerzen beim Fahren hoffe das geht weg  

lg

Jonny


----------



## DH_Neuling (27. Oktober 2010)

@JonnyWalker1

hab das selbe Problem seit 6 jahren -.-
das wird leider erst mit ende deines wachstums zu ende gehn, ausser du bist ein ausnahmefall.
kann dir nur den Tipp geben geh mal zum ostheopart, über nimmt die krankenkasse leider NICHT.aber der hat mir dieses jahr das leben "gerettet".
er kann es NICHT ganz weg machen, aber ziemlich gut gegn die schmerzen helfen.
die ersten drei vier tage wird es schlimmer sein, aber dann haste echt tage lang keine schmerzen.
ich dir nur raten geh da am besten hin, wenn es jetzt erst aufgetreten ist vlt kann er ja doch noch was amchen bei mir wars leider zu spät als hätte er es "verhindern" können.wenn du mehr tipps haben willst schreib ich einfach an.
grüße jan

back to topic
so hab es mal die tage ausprobiert konnte leider erst jetzt scheiben aus zeitmangel.
habs trotzdem nicht wirklich besser hingekriegt.  -.-
aber ich übe einfach noch weiter
was nur komisch war ich bin heute ein anderes bike gefahren in M meins ist L,da gings es besser, kann das daran irgendwie liegen.
oder an nem kürzeren/längeren vorbau??


----------



## itchyp (27. Oktober 2010)

also mit folgendem setup sind im allgemeinen schneller erfolge zu verzeichnen:

kurzer Vorbau: weniger Druck auf dem Vorderrad - Bike geht vorn leichter hoch
mehr Rise am Lenker: Lenker baut höher, weniger Druck auf dem Vorderrad - Bike geht vorn leichter hoch
Sattelstütze mit mehr Backsweep: Sitzposition verschiebt sich Richtung Hinterradachse, was das Halten des Gleichgewichts leichter macht

ein kürzerer (kleinerer) Rahmen macht natürlich in dem Sinne was aus, dass du weniger gestreckt sitzt und somit auch besser dein Gewicht nach hinten verlagern kannst. 

Bei mir wohnt allerdings auch n Typ in der Nähe, der macht auf nem Bahnrad Fixie über mehrere Hundert Meter n Wheelie - es geht also auch ohne die ganzen "Modifikationen"


----------



## Cayenne (27. Oktober 2010)

ganz einfach:

richtiger gan, finger an der HR-Bremse und langsam an den Kipppunkt (3P!!!) herantasten, das gefühl für die bremse und alles andere kommt mit der zeit.

grüße


----------



## itchyp (27. Oktober 2010)

vielleicht wirklich erstmal das "absteigen" beim überkippen üben um die "angst" vorm finden des richtigen Punktes zu nehmen.

ich glaube das mach ich mal demnächst.

was ist denn DER richtige Gang?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raesfeld (27. Oktober 2010)

Kommt auf den Speed an, mit dem du den Wheelie machen willst.
Später kann man auch mal zwischendurch hochschalten


----------



## zippolino (14. November 2010)

*wie lange* habt ihr eigentlich gebraucht bis ihr den wheelie perfekt konntet? also sagen wir mal bis ihr ihn 500 meter fahren konntet? bei mir hat es fast ein dreiviertel jahr gedauert bei täglich 30min üben...

jetzt kann ich bloss bei seitenwind nicht wheelen aber das kommt bestimmt auch noch... ohne viel wind ein paar km weit


----------



## Can3 (16. November 2010)

Also ich bin eigentlich immer noch am üben obwohl ich meist mit mein fully doch schon an die 500m komme bin jetzt 18 und bin seid dem ich 11 bin dabei mit Wheelie dazu muss man sagen das es in der zeit viele bikes waren und man sich immer wieder umstimmen muss
Meine tipps:
Man sollte immer von vorn anfangen wie schon erwähnt das überkippen üben dazu einfach die beine nach hinten ziehn und auf dem boden aufkommen bitte nicht als zuhohe geschwindigkeit! 
Zum gleichgewicht langsam an den punkt rantasten es ist ein punkt wo man sich fast schwerelos fühlt man denkt das man gleich nach hinten kippt tut man aber nicht wenn man aufpasst! HR Bremse nicht drücken das es blockiert ehe schön geschmeidig schleifen lassen! und am besten ohne auskommen da habt ihr weniger mit dem gleichgewicht zu kämpfen wenn ihr nach links kippt rechtes knie etwas zur seite bewegen und wenn ihr nach rechts kippt linkes knie bewegen.
Meist spielt die wetter bedingung eine rolle wenn ihr im gelände seid eher weniger aber auf offenen straßen schon mein tipp vorderrad in die richtung drehn wo der wind her kommt bei weiteren fragen steh ich gern zu verfügung.
Genau so wie ich für nächstes jahr paar leute zum biken suche in Malente is nichts aufregendes aber immer hin wenn ihr in der nähe wohnt praktisch einfach melden 
lg


----------



## MARKY-AIR (17. November 2010)

zippolino schrieb:


> *wie lange* habt ihr eigentlich gebraucht bis ihr den wheelie perfekt konntet? also sagen wir mal bis ihr ihn 500 meter fahren konntet? bei mir hat es fast ein dreiviertel jahr gedauert bei täglich 30min üben...
> 
> jetzt kann ich bloss bei seitenwind nicht wheelen aber das kommt bestimmt auch noch... ohne viel wind ein paar km weit


 
Woah, alle Achtung vor deiner Ausdauer, täglich 30min. üben 
bei mir hat's sicher ein paar Jährchen gedauert, bis ich ihn perfekt konnte, aber ich hab auch nur sporadisch alle paar Wochen mal ein bischen geübt.
Wenn ich was länger mache (machen muss bis ich's kann) wirds mir schnell langweilig


----------



## neo-bahamuth (18. November 2010)

zippolino schrieb:


> *wie lange* habt ihr eigentlich gebraucht bis ihr den wheelie perfekt konntet? also sagen wir mal bis ihr ihn 500 meter fahren konntet? bei mir hat es fast ein dreiviertel jahr gedauert bei täglich 30min üben...
> 
> jetzt kann ich bloss bei seitenwind nicht wheelen aber das kommt bestimmt auch noch... ohne viel wind ein paar km weit



Ich hab erst letztes Wochenende mit meinem Spicy üben angefangen.

Ergebnis nach 90min:

Blasen an den Händen, leichter Muskelkater im Schulterbereich und ca. 7m 
Wenn ich deine Darstellung so lese grauts mir scho 
Aber Überkippen macht Spaß, bin immer auf den Beinen gelandet.


----------



## hst_trialer (22. November 2010)

also ich habe bestimmt mit 14 oder so angefangen mal whellies zu machen, damals aber noch ohne bremse unter stetigem schneller werden. mit der zeit, größe und kraft wurde es immer besser. mit 16 habe ich ein neues mtb bekommen und damit ging es dann richtig los mit kurven fahren und weite. aber geübt habe ich auch eher sporadisch, wenn mir mal danach war und eigentlich nie mit dem verkrampften ziel unbedingt das mal super drauf zu haben.

irgendwann habe ich mir dann mal ne wirkliche strecke vorgenommen und weil ich dann irgendwann nicht mehr wollte habe ich nach 2,2km aufgehört. die strecke war noch lang genug für bestimmt 5km und auch die arme tun dann auch gar nicht mehr weh


----------



## DaFlousn (22. November 2010)

hi, ich kann sie seit 2 jahren und gebraucht habe ich ca 1 jahr mit kurven und kreise fahren...tip: luftdruck wenn man kann ists relativ aber zum üben unbedingt luft ablassen...ca 1,5 bar
und ab in ne kurz gemähte wiese da tuts acu ned so weh lls mal was schiefgeht...wichtig ist ein rythmisches treten ...egal ob du bremst oder knie raus odr sonst was die umdrehungsgeschwindigkeit der kurbel musss konstant bleiben auch wenn die bremse betätigt wird...quasi anfahren auf das rythmische treten achten oberkörper biss nach vorn und nach hinten und die arme durchhängen lassen und nur mit den knien ausgleichen ( beide ) gleichzeitig! finger muss immer an der bremse sein wenn du zuweit nach hinten kippst kurz faden lassen...wenn du zu weit vorne bist kurzn kräftigen tritt ins pedal...dann klappen auch ein paar minuten problemlos...mfg


----------



## Veyron (22. November 2010)

Habe mir diesen Winter vorgenommen in meiner Garage kräftig den Wheelie, Stoppie und Bunny Hopp zu üben. Die Theorie kann ich und es klappt auch recht gut nur der Kopf spielt nicht immer mit. Überlege mir noch ein Dirt Bike zu kaufen, damit glaube ich würde es um einiges leichter gehen.


----------



## Raesfeld (24. November 2010)

Was hast du für ne riesen Garage  ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (26. November 2010)

vielleicht ist er ja nur so klein?


----------



## Veyron (26. November 2010)

Groß genug für Wheelie, Stoppie und Bunny Hop (wären da nur nicht die scheiß Säulen)! Nur für die Jumps reicht es leider nicht! Bin schon einmal mit dem Helm gegen die Decke!


----------



## DaFlousn (26. November 2010)

tiefgaragen gibts wie sand am meer...zumindest hier... 400 meter lang 2 stöckig und an vielen stellen hoch...da fahr ich im winda...mfg


----------



## Jetpilot (26. November 2010)

tiefgaragen-dh


----------



## DaFlousn (26. November 2010)

eher mitm dörder...


----------



## Veyron (26. November 2010)

ich denke eher an Tiefgaragen Nothshore (wenn man den Kopf einzieht) und Treppenhaus Downhill!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zippolino (27. November 2010)

wie lange der wohl geübt hat?

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3WKx-0Zim_Y"]YouTube        - David Schnabel Kunstrad Weltrekord bei 2.German Masters 25.Sept. 2010[/nomedia]


----------



## Jetpilot (27. November 2010)

noch NIE hat es jemand geschafft sowas cooles so unglaublaublich uncool aussehen zu lassen...


----------



## Deleted138492 (27. November 2010)

Na und? Immerhin beherrscht er sein Rad, was man von 95% der Fahrer nicht behaupten kann.


----------



## Jetpilot (27. November 2010)

allein doch die mukke im Hintergrund. Das kannste beim Gruppenkuscheln laufen lassen aber nicht bei sowas...


----------



## Deleted138492 (27. November 2010)

Und trotzdem wurde er Weltmeister...

Wäre Slipknot laufen gelassen worden, hätte er nur die Jury verschreckt.


----------



## Jetpilot (27. November 2010)

ach egal...


----------



## Raesfeld (27. November 2010)

Hey, hab heute mal wieder nen (für mich) relativ langen Wheelie geschafft. Nach ca. 300m musste ich abbrechen, weil ich nicht durch den Gegenverkehr abbiegen wollte 
Wenn man mir Unvernunft vorwirft: Ich wohn aufm Dorf... da darf man sowas im Straßenverkehr machen


----------



## Schoasdromme (30. November 2010)

Zur Thread frage:

Mein längster wheelie war bis jetzt 1,3 km bergab,
also gerollt.
Ich habe laaaaaange geübt, aber irgendwann hatte ich den Dreh raus ,
und kann jetzt in fast allen Situationen , also auch in schwierigen 
Gelände Wheelies oder manuals fahren ,was fahrtechnisch 
großen spaß macht , und meistens auch noch gut aussieht 
Lernen kann man sich das aber nur selbst, sprich den "kipppunkt" 
finden...


Ach ja, ich bin 37 jahre und habe mit 11 jahren mit dem BMX
zu üben begonnen 




viel spass


----------



## Replay2you (26. Dezember 2010)

zippolino schrieb:


> wie lange der wohl geübt hat?
> 
> YouTube        - David Schnabel Kunstrad Weltrekord bei 2.German Masters 25.Sept. 2010



Krass^^ Der kann sogar nen Wheelie rückwärts xDDD
Hier wären sehr viele froh wenn sie es überhaupt vorwärts schaffen würden.
Ich selber kann den Wheelie ohne Probleme, nur leider jetzt beim Schnee hab ich manchmal so einige Probleme.

PS: Ich fahre ein ATB, *stolz sei* ATB Wheelie


----------



## DaFlousn (27. Dezember 2010)

einfach schee...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mmr (22. Januar 2011)

Alter Fred. Aber Wheelie geht trotzdem gut. Hab das damals immer schön geübt und nun kann ich denn eigentlich unendlich lang 

Komm so weit wie ich die kraft in den armen habe. Vorraussetzung ist natürlich nen ordentliches Radl.

Bei utube oder so müsste auch noch nen Video rumlummern wo ich es mit nen oma bike gemacht habe ^^


----------



## Schnellstester (23. Januar 2011)

mmr schrieb:


> Bei utube oder so müsste auch noch nen Video rumlummern wo ich es mit nen oma bike gemacht habe ^^


----------



## DaFlousn (24. Januar 2011)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q59CkLhIOto"]YouTube        - My wheely record with "Schrottie"[/nomedia]


----------



## keroson (24. Januar 2011)

Bei Wheelie muss ich im an das hier denken 
http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/rsrc.php/v1/y9/r/5hhEmC4T-TT.swf?v=10150120219381528&ev=0


----------



## DaFlousn (25. Januar 2011)

da denkst du falsch...


----------



## boulderro (1. Februar 2011)

Ist für euch nen wheelie zu fahren oder Einrad fahren leichter. Beim wheelie schaff ich grad mal so 10-50m und übe zusammengerechnet schon ca. 5 Stunden, Einrad konnt ich schon nach ner halben Stunde(vorwärts).


----------



## DaFlousn (1. Februar 2011)

einrad geht garnicht wheelie geht mit schaltung gut um kurven ect.


----------



## chevi (7. Mai 2011)

hab heut ma meine gabel von 100 auf 140 hoch geschraubt, den sattel ganz runter gesetzt, und stellte fest das man so im sitzten unmöglich eine strecke von a nach b fahren kann,
ABER!!! :
            -zum gleichgewicht verlagern beim üben stellten sich 
             sehr schnell einige erfolge ,was die balance angeht ,ein.
             das mit dem BREMSPUNKT und dem GLEICHGEWICHT VERLAGER
             klappt so schoN einigermassen gut, recht KONTROLLIERT 
             sind meine ''mini''wheelie's(oder eher das vordere rad kontroliert  
             in der luft halten)mitlerweile ,
             jetzt fehlt blos noch das halten auf langer
             distance und den speed so nach und nach anziehen.
             einfach ma testen, funzt gut

,hatte es schon aufgegeben ,aber der ergeiz hat mich wieder


----------



## omgchiller (7. Mai 2011)

5m gehen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chevi (7. Mai 2011)

ja beim mir auch, is aber ausbaufähig, denk ich

wichtig is mir erstmal das ich das vordere rad in der luft zu halten kriege ohne immer schneller in die pedale treten zu müssen

das wer ja nicht wirklich ein wheelie,-eher mehr ein hochstarter ,und 
den hab ich drauf bis zehn meter oder sowas, wie jeder der mit bissl power in die kurbel tritt

bissl üben noch aber klappt erstmal ganz gut


----------



## omgchiller (7. Mai 2011)

versuch , richtig REINZUTRETEN , dass dein VR oben ist , dabei hast du schon 1(2) finger an deiner HR bremse !


----------



## CrossX (7. Mai 2011)

Wenn ich zwei Finger an die HR Bremse packe geht garnix mehr. 
Manchmal wünsche ich mir ne etwas weniger bissige Bremse, damit das mit dem schleifen lassen besser klappt. 
Mehr als 3 oder 4 Meter schaffe ich auch nicht. Und die sehen eher unbeholfen aus.


----------



## omgchiller (7. Mai 2011)

wheely ist halt so ne sache^^ -.-
ÜBEN ; ÜBEN ;ÜBEN !


----------



## chevi (7. Mai 2011)

jap ONE-FINGER-SCHLEIF-BREMSE mit 180ger scheibe is so meine technik ,aber einmal zu doll anbetippt und das rad is wieder unten, das gewicht ausgleichen klappt aber mit dem sattel unten ganz gut, sieht zwar noch alles wacklig aus fetzt aber wieder


----------



## CrossX (11. Mai 2011)

Habe zwei Räder zur Auswahl. Einmal ein schweres 160mm Enduro und einmal ein Touren-HT meiner Freundin. Knapp 4kg leichter. Deutlich leichtere Gabel, aber grenzwertig kleiner Rahmen. 
Welches Rad ist besser um den Wheelie zu lernen?

Bei meinem Enduro hat sich schon ein Kumpel, der so ziemlich alles was zwei Räder hat aufs Hinterrad bekommt Probleme. Und wenn die Technik auf dem HT erstmal stimmt müsste der Schritt beim Fully doch nicht mehr so schwer sein oder?

Oder ist das Bike beim erlernen des Wheelie erstmal egal?

PS. Hab gestern über ne Stunde mit eher mäßigem Erfolg auf dem Fully geübt und habe dafür heute Muskelkater in den Unterarmen und im Rücken. Ich glaub ich übe schon allein dafür weiter, um meine schlappen Unterarme auf Trapp zu bekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mueslimann (12. Mai 2011)

CrossX schrieb:


> PS. Hab gestern über ne Stunde mit eher mäßigem Erfolg auf dem Fully geübt und habe dafür heute Muskelkater in den Unterarmen und im Rücken. Ich glaub ich übe schon allein dafür weiter, um meine schlappen Unterarme auf Trapp zu bekommen



Versucht Du den Lenker mit aller Macht oben zu halten (und wirst auch immer schneller?)?. Achte mal auf Deine Arme. Sind sie gebeugt oder gestreckt? Versuche mal die Arme zu strecken, wenn das VR ausreichend hoch kommt.


----------



## Huskytreiber (16. Mai 2011)

Also bin auch fleißig am üben, erste Erfolge stellen sich ein 
Habe heut was gefunden nämlich den Sweet Point (süßen Punkt)
Hab na gleich eingefangen und für euch mitgebracht... könnt ihr gerne für eure Wheelie Versuche verwenden 
------------->    .    <------------- Sweet Point


----------



## dipexx (23. Mai 2011)

Ich kann den wheeli so lange bis mir die arme abfallen, egal ob schnell,langsam kurven ,bergab oder bergauf.
Jetzt fass ich mal das wichtigste zusammen:
Zum bike:
Sattel ganz unten,
federun so eingestellt das sie schnell herauskommt,
jetzt rollt man langsam an, drückt das vorderrad nach unten und lässt es hochkommen, dann tritt man vollgas ins pedal (am besten alles im stehen) und wenn man oben ist setzt man sich hin. man sollte immer min 1 finger an der hinterradbremse kommen, das wenn man droht nach hinten umzukippen, man einfach die rückbremse drückt und das vorderrad somit wieder nach unten kommt. wenn man z.b nach rechts kippt, drückt man das rechte bein bis an den rahmen ans bike, das linke bein drückt man so weit wie möglich nach links, dabei muss man natürlich auch noch treten können.
Wenn man das alles gut beherscht kann man noch andere sachen ausprobieren...
1. schneller fahren:man lässt das vorderrad etwas weiter nach unten kommen und drückt voll in die pedale damit das vorderrad wieder weiter hoch kommt. wenn das wieder in der ausgangsposition ist sollte man ca. 5-10 km/h schneller sein.
2.langsammer fahren: man setzt seinen körperschwerpunkt so weit wie möglich nach hinten,so das wenn man die hinterbremse nicht drücken würde man nach hinten umkippen würde. doch dann wenn man schon fast mit dem sattel am boden ist drückt man gleichmäßig die hinterbremse, sodas man diese position hällt bis man so langsamm wie gewünscht ist.wenn man wieder in die ausgangsposition will drückt man einfach stärker kurz die hinterbremse und das vorderrad bewegt sich wieder weiter nach unten.
3.(manual) bergrunter man fährt mit einem wheeli den berg runter und verlagert sein körpergewicht wie beim langsammer fahren nach hinten.dann drückt man auch die bremse und braucht nebenbei nicht mehr treten. so kann man einen (manual) den berg runter machen.

ich hoffe ich konnte euch damit den wheeli ein bischen näher bringen.
viel spaß beim üben


----------



## Düst__ (23. Mai 2011)

kann ihn nur mit´n dh-bike..   bis jetz! Mein enduro knacke ich aber auch noch  )


----------



## Leatherface 3 (26. Mai 2011)

ach scheiß wheelie man -.-* übe den eigentlich nicht wirklich, rucke ab und zu mal ein hoch, wenns gut läuft sind 10-20 meter drin...dann werd ich entweder zu schnell und falls vorne runter, oder kippe zur seite.
Schaffe es nciht mein tempo zu halten und das bike grade zu halten, nervt richtig. Übe jtzt etwas regelmäßiger und bekommen jedes mal ordentlich blasen an den handflächen -.-*


----------



## Lieser (30. Mai 2011)

also da gibt es nur eins und das ist üben üben... hab ich auch übern winter immer wieder mal gemacht und jetzt funzt das echt fast perfekt... nur berg runter hauts nicht immer hin....


----------



## Marc B (31. Mai 2011)

Passt hier rein 

*Wheelie: Mehr Bike-Beherrschung spielerisch erfahren*

Der Wheelie macht viel SpaÃ, sieht gut aus und schult die Radkontrolle. So gehtâs: Man fÃ¤hrt im langsamen Tempo an, beugt sich kurz nach vorne unten, um dann gleichzeitig krÃ¤ftig in die Pedale zu treten und das Vorderrad durch Strecken der Arme nach oben zu ziehen. Nun Arme gestreckt lassen und OberkÃ¶rper nach hinten lehnen! Durch dosierten Einsatz der Hinterradbremse hÃ¤lt man zusammen mit gleichmÃ¤Ãigem Pedalieren den Balancepunkt auf dem Hinterrad. Kippt das Bike nach rechts, bewegt man das linke Knie zum Ausgleich nach links auÃen.

*Tipp*: Zum Ãben eine Strecke auswÃ¤hlen, die leicht bergauf geht!






*1. Langsam im Sattel sitzen die Arme beugen und sich nach vorne/unten beugen, um Schwung zu holen.*





*2. Dynamisch: Arme strecken, mit Kraft los pedalieren und OberkÃ¶rper nach hinten lehnen*





*3. GleichmÃ¤Ãig pedalieren, Finger an der Hinterrad-Bremse und Balance-Punkt finden.*





*4. Sinkt das Voderad ab, stÃ¤rker pedalieren - kippt man nach hinten, Hinterrad-Bremse dosiert ziehen.*

_Hier nochmal in einem Bild zusammengefÃ¼gt_:




(_Foto: Bastian Dammers_)

_Video_: *In unserem IBC-Fahrtechnikvideo #2 zeige ich, wie der Wheelie funktioniert.*


_Fotos: Johannes Herden aka Freesoul // Fahrer: Marc Brodesser @ Fahrtechnik.tv_


----------



## Madbox (4. Juni 2011)

top erklärung 15m gehen!

gruß


----------



## hangman (13. Juni 2011)

Was fürn Bike isn das Pinke?


----------



## Marc B (13. Juni 2011)

Ein Transition Bottlerocket glaube ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reign11 (13. Juni 2011)

fahr jez seit 5 wochen, hauptsächlich fr und kann den wheelie.
bin früher schon gefahren, hatte jez aber ne pause von 6 jahren. damals konnte ich den auch noch nich so gut, aber mit meinem neuen bike hats irgendwie gleich auf anhieb geklappt.

tipp: schweren rucksack auf den rücken und dann mal rantesten, dadurch muss man nich ganz so weit hoch und es klappt evtl. leichter.
und immer schön den finger an die hinterbremse, gar nicht  erst durchkommen lassen, dass man gleich nach hinten abspringt wenns zu weit nach hinten geht.


----------



## hangman (13. Juni 2011)

Marc B schrieb:


> Ein Transition Bottlerocket glaube ich



Danke!
Scheint ein quirliges kleines Kerlchen zu sein, muß ich mir näher anschauen...


----------



## keroson (14. Juni 2011)

der kanns:


----------



## CrossX (15. Juni 2011)

Der hat auch nen Motor, der von hinten anschiebt


----------



## hangman (15. Juni 2011)

Sieht mir eher nach nem "Hochstarter" aus: Für n dauerhaften Wheelie ist der Schwerpunkt zu weit vorne...


----------



## Nordlicht95 (15. Juni 2011)

also wheelie is nicht so ganz meins aber beim manual werd ich immer besser....


----------



## Zoda (15. Juni 2011)

mir geht das tierisch aufn zeiger, ich bekomme zwar des öfteren nen 10-20 sekunden weelie hin aber mehr als 30 sek schaffe ich nur äuserst selten (bisher 2 mal)... kann das daran liegen das ich fully fahre oder hat das keinen einfluss darauf?


----------



## CrossX (15. Juni 2011)

Ne, liegt nicht am Fully. Hab ich bei meinem auch gedacht. Bis mir ein Kumpel gezeigt hat, dass es mit meinem Bike beliebig weit geht. Ist wohl doch reine Übungssache. 
Über 30 Sekunden würd ich mich ja schon sehr freuen.


----------



## zippolino (15. Juni 2011)

ich würde übrigens mal die sitzposition ganz normal lassen so wie ihr immer fahrt. ansonsten müsst ihr ja andauernd die position verstellen zum wheelen und ausserdem macht ein zu tiefer sattel nur die Knie kaputt!

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrossX (15. Juni 2011)

zippolino schrieb:


> ich würde übrigens mal die sitzposition ganz normal lassen so wie ihr immer fahrt. ansonsten müsst ihr ja andauernd die position verstellen zum wheelen und ausserdem macht ein zu tiefer sattel nur die Knie kaputt!
> 
> mfg



Hab ne Teleskopsattelstütze 
Und mit 2 bis 3 cm tieferem Sattel bekomm ich das Vorderrad wesentlich besser hoch.


----------



## Deleted138492 (15. Juni 2011)

Bei mir geht es sogar am besten, wenn die Teleskopstütze ganz eingefahren ist.


----------



## 0MaRc0 (16. Juni 2011)

Ich fahr DH und FR und kann den Wheelie um die 150 bis 200m und Manual 20 meter es ist reine übungssache


----------



## Shoxar (17. Juni 2011)

Komischerweise kann ich den Wheelie nur, wenn mein Sattel weit draussen ist.
Und dann auch nur je nach Situation 10-150 Meter. Manchmal hauts mich gleich nachdem ich oben war auf den Boden, und manchmal brauch ich fast nicht mehr in die Pedale zu treten. Variiert komischerweise sehr stark.

Ich üb einfach immer hin und wieder wenn ich lange Strecken fahr, und mir langweilig ist.
Wobei man sich da fast schon zum Deppen macht, weil jeder schaut als wärs ne Sensation...


----------



## Marc B (17. Juni 2011)

Klar, am Anfang ist es einfacher mit leicht abgesenkten Sattel, aber wenn es immer besser klappt, kann man es sich direkt angewöhnen den Wheelie in der normalen ausgefahrenen Sattelposition zu üben.


----------



## Fahrradfahren (22. Juni 2011)

mein bestes erlebnis war auf einer veranstaltung wo ich einen wheelie die straße herunter gemacht habe, bei ca. 10m hat jemand geschrien: das kann ich auch! das beste war das ich noch soweit fahren konnte bis sie mich nicht mehr sehen konnten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poldi952 (26. Juni 2011)

also nen manual will ich können  (downhiller) aber ich grich ned ma wirklich nen wheelie gebacken wenn man da so paar kumpel von mir anschaut die nen wheelie von knapp 10 km hinlegen (bergab) mit manual mit drin krass eh -.-


----------



## hangman (26. Juni 2011)

Yo, seit es mich vor 3 Jahren beim Manual üben böse zerlegt hat (heftige Schürfwunden und Meniskusriß und somit vierte Knie-OP) kann ich da irgendwie meinen "Schweinehund" nicht mehr überwinden...

Wheelie hingegen geht gut...


----------



## Marc B (26. Juni 2011)

Wie verlief der Sturz, dass dabei soviel passiert ist?


----------



## hangman (27. Juni 2011)

War auf der Straße mit meinen alten Hardtail:
Leichtes Gefälle, geschätzte 15 - 20 km/h. Zu stark hochgezogen und nach hinten gekippt.
Da das Hardtail ne HS 33 verbaut hat, und ich von allen anderen Bikes Scheibenbremsen gewohnt bin, hab ich nicht fest genug am Hebel gezogen und bin nach hinten gefallen.
Beim "abspringen" bin ich mit dem Fuß umgeknackst und hab mir das Knie verdeht, was zu dem Meniskusriß führte und auch ein kontrolliertes Fallen verhinderte.
Schürfwunden weil T-Shirt, Shorts, Schuhe und sonst nix...

Jetzt versuch ichs halt immer auf ner Wiese oder so, aber da sind mehr wie 10 Meter net drin, Straße trau ich mich nicht mehr...


----------



## Feli94 (28. Juni 2011)

Das klingt heftig 

Aber um auf das Thema Wheelie zurück zu kommen, ein Kumpel von mir schafft den locker 500m (klingt erfunden ist aber real), meistens sogar mehr.
Immer wenn wir irgendwohin fahren ist er auf dem Hinterrad, einfachh krass 
Der hats sogar schon geschafft mit nem platten Vorderraifen nachhause zukommen 

Übrigens sind Kurven auch kein Ding, oder im nem Kreis von 10m Radius

Hab echt noch niemand gesehen der das so beherscht


----------



## mtblukas (28. Juni 2011)

Ich kenne jemanden der fäht nen wheelie bergab freihändig so lang er will -> freak :O


----------



## Reign11 (29. Juni 2011)

mtblukas schrieb:


> Ich kenne jemanden der fäht nen wheelie bergab freihändig so lang er will -> freak :O



ich kann den wheelie ohne fahrrad
ich will nen videobeweis,........******* es gibt tatsächlich solche typen.


----------



## mtblukas (29. Juni 2011)

wohnt in italien kann ihn aber mal fragen ob er ein vid hat und es mir schicken kann.


----------



## CrossX (30. Juni 2011)

Freihändig Wheelie hab ich auch schon auf nem Video gesehen. Aber mit nem Fixie. 
Ein Kumpel bekommt es mit einer Hand und einem Bein hin.


----------



## Board-Raider (30. Juni 2011)

ich hab jetzt auch mal mit dem üben angefangen und es klappt noch überhaupt nicht. Ich schaffe nicht mal einen Meter 

hab mir hier sämtliche Tips durchgelesen.
mein Problem ist das ich sobald ich das Rad oben habe und in die Rücklage gehe bekomme ich das Bremsen nicht in den Griff.

Ich ziehe reflexartig die Hinterradbremse wie einen Anker und gehe dann sofort wieder runter. Ich schaffe es einfach nicht den Bremsdruck richtig zu dosieren. 
wie kann ich das "Ankerwerfen" unterdrücken und sanfter bremsen?

ziehe ich die Bremse nicht schlage ich hinten über und lande auf den Beinen! Ziehe ich zu ruckartig am Lenker? Muss der Zugimpuls mehr aus den Schultern kommen damit man nicht schräg verzieht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (1. Juli 2011)

Du musst halt versuchen die Bremse nur ganz dosiert zu ziehen, wenn du nach hinten zu kippen drohst. Hast du eine bissige Scheibenbremse? Hier siehst du gut am Anfang, wie ich die Bremse hinten nutze:


----------



## Board-Raider (1. Juli 2011)

ja die Bremse ist sehr bissig, so bleibt nur recht wenig Hebelweg um sie gut zu dosieren.

mit etwas mehr Gefühlt sollte das schon gehen, nur habe ich diesen Reflex in mir das Ding voll durchzuziehen. wird schwer das abzustellen...

Ich sehe schon das wird noch ewig dauern bis ich das auch nur annähernd behersche. Ich sehe das du beim Pedalieren nicht flächig auf den Pedalen stehst sonder eher auf der Kante.

so kannst du anscheinend die Knie weiter nach außen machen um die Balance besser zu halten.


----------



## CrossX (3. Juli 2011)

Das Problem mit dem zu stark bremsen kenne ich auch. Meine Avid Code beißen auch brutal zu. Da ist genaues dosieren schwierig, wenn man sich schon auf tausend andere Dinge beim Wheelie konzentrieren muss. 
Aber mit viel Übung hab ich schon ein paar Meter hinbekommen. 

Obwohl mein Bike nicht ideal dafür ist. Mit anderen Rädern bekomm ich es besser hin.


----------



## eagle-king (5. Juli 2011)

Ich kann den Wheelie auf dem Mountainbike für einige Meter (5m) halten.
Macht sehr viel Spaß


----------



## Free_Rider94 (17. Juli 2011)

Ich für meinen Teil kann den Wheelie recht gut. Wenn ich nen guten tag hab auchmal so 100-200m 

PS: Für alle dies es noch nicht können einfach üben üben üben und nocht aufgeben wenns nicht auf anhieb klappt hat mir auch geholfen


----------



## Shoxar (17. Juli 2011)

Immerhin werde ich hin und wieder beim üben von City-Bike Fahrern (eigentlich verteufeln die einen für sowas), und letztens gar von einem Mountainbiker gelobt.

Scheint ja langsam besser zu werden.

Ich habe lediglich das Problem, die Spur auf längere Entfernung zu halten. Ich versuche einzulenken, was mit einem angehobenen Vorderrad nicht wirklich was bewirkt.


----------



## hangman (18. Juli 2011)

Shoxar schrieb:


> Ich versuche einzulenken, was mit einem angehobenen Vorderrad nicht wirklich was bewirkt.



Yo, der Wirkungsgrad ist erstaunlicherweise um einiges geringer, als wenns Rad Bodenkontakt hat...
Ich nehm noch Knie (möglichts gleich beide etwas ausstellen, daß man ne breitere Basis hat), Kopf und Oberkörper dazu. Wenns haarig wird (zum ausweichen) drück ich auch das ganze Bike unter mir zur Seite!


----------



## HTWolfi (19. Juli 2011)

Board-Raider schrieb:


> ja die Bremse ist sehr bissig, so bleibt nur recht wenig Hebelweg um sie gut zu dosieren.
> 
> mit etwas mehr Gefühlt sollte das schon gehen, nur habe ich diesen Reflex in mir das Ding voll durchzuziehen. wird schwer das abzustellen...



Den Druck-/Schleifpunkt der HR-Bremse vor dem Anheben des VR suchen und HR-Bremse *leicht *schleifen lassen. Erst dann das VR anheben und gegen die *leichte *Bremswirkung weiter treten.
Wenn du den Druck-/Schleifpunkt erst suchen musst, wenn das VR in der Luft ist, dann besteht die Gefahr des Überbremsens. VR fällt abrupt zu Boden.

*Beide *Bremsgriffe mit nur *einem *Finger greifen, damit der Lenker mit den restlichen Fingern sicher umschlossen werden kann. Richtige Einstellung der Bremshebel vorausgesetzt.
Der VR lässt sich gleichmäßiger anheben, wenn man auch einen Finger am vorderen Bremshebel liegen hat. Die VR-Bremse wird natürlich nicht betätigt.




Shoxar schrieb:


> Ich habe lediglich das Problem, die Spur auf längere Entfernung zu halten. Ich versuche einzulenken, was mit einem angehobenen Vorderrad nicht wirklich was bewirkt.



Noch zwei Tipps zum seitlichen Ausbrechen.

*Reifendruck im HR muss passen *(hoch genug sein), damit der Reifen nur noch sehr geringes/kein Walkverhalten aufweist.
Beim Wheelie lastet ja das gesamte Gewicht auf dem HR  logisch  dadurch nimmt das Walkverhalten des Reifens zu. Ist der Druck zu gering, dann weicht der Reifen zur Seite aus und man kippt unweigerlich in eine Richtung. Ein Gegensteuern ist nur sehr schwer möglich.

*Windstillen Ort zum Üben suchen.*
Wind, besonders von der Seite, erschwert das Fahren geradeaus.


----------



## hangman (19. Juli 2011)

Also ich komm mit weniger Druck im Reifen weiter, da kippt das Bike weniger zur Seite und ich muß weniger korrigieren (größere Auflagefläche am Reifen und bessere Dämpfung)...
Und meinen rechten Bremsgriff (der für hinten) nehm ich erst in die Finger wenn ich das Bike oben hab (und nur den!)...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrPinkySecret (26. Juli 2011)

Mit Sattel auf dem Bike eines Freundes komme ich ca. 10 Meter weit.
Auf meinem (im Stehen) ca. 2 Meter


----------



## CrossX (28. Juli 2011)

Gestern mit meinem Bike grandiose 5 - 8 Meter hinbekommen. Langsam wirds. Mit nem Hardtail klappts sogar noch einiges besser, aber muss ja auch  mit meinem Bike klappen. Bis Ende der Saison muss es sitzen (hoffe ich)


----------



## LB-Biker (29. Juli 2011)

Mit meinem uralt Straßen MTB beherrsche ich den Wheelie im sitzen, bei meinem Dirtbike mit SSP bekomme ich wegen der Sitzposition netmal das VR hoch.

ABER beim Dirtbike kann ich im stehen auf dem Hinterrad fahren, ich weiß net genau wie es heißt, ich glaube Standup-Wheelie, macht aber vorallem auf dem Trail jede menge Spaß bei 30kmh nochmal hochzureißen und auf dem Hr zu fahren, geht ja im sitzen nicht.

Gruß


----------



## Deleted138492 (29. Juli 2011)

Das nennt man Manual.


----------



## LB-Biker (29. Juli 2011)

Nein, beim Manual lehnt man sich über die Hinterachse.
Ich stehe schräg über dem Tretlager und trete gleichzeitig in die Pedalen.

Wie man das genau nennt weiß ich nicht, es sieht aber aus wie beim Motorrad der Standup-Wheelie
http://www.alan927.com/Streetbike Stunts/slides/Josh Herrin Standup Wheelie.jpg
nur das ich halt stehe und trete.


----------



## johannes_biker (30. Juli 2011)

Im You tube einer Anleitung genau folgen und sich auf ein paar stürze gefasst machen... :kotz:neija und noch üüüüüüüüüben üüüüüüüüüüben bis zur verzweiflung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shoxar (31. Juli 2011)

johannes_biker schrieb:


> Im You tube einer Anleitung genau folgen und sich auf ein paar stürze gefasst machen... :kotz:neija und noch üüüüüüüüüben üüüüüüüüüüben bis zur verzweiflung



Stürze?
Hat ich noch nie deswegen 

Nur doofe Sprüche wie "Checker" oder "Gangster".
Aber sollen die 13 Jährigen möchtegern BMXer doch denken was sie wollen.

Einradfahren macht Spaß


----------



## hurby97 (5. August 2011)

also den wheelie kann ich seit der 3. klasse, jetzt komm ich in die achte.
anfangs hatte es auch nie hingehauen. ich bin kaum hochgekommen, weil mein fahrrad n stückchen zu groß für mich war. deswegen habe ich mir immer kleine kanten zur hilfe genommen. und dann üben, üben, üben!! jetzt auf meinem neuen bike kann ich ihn perfekt. auch ganz wichtig, sattel hoch! und wenns auf trotzdem nicht klappt probierts mal mit einem leichten gang bergauf. (nicht zu steil) 

ride on!


----------



## Cartel29 (8. August 2011)

Ein Video von mir im Manual, uralt, deswegen sorry fÃ¼r die QualitÃ¤t. Wheelie kann ich soweit ich will. Bis meine HÃ¤nde den Lenker nicht mehr halten kÃ¶nnen. EinhÃ¤ndig, oder no Foot-Manual auch kein Problem:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X7-f8RqTCsA&feature=BFa&list=UUoT_MApAF8ZA&index=6"]âªbeste poleâ¬â      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Guru (8. September 2011)

Vielleicht eine dumme Frage, aber... wofür überhaupt Wheelie? Manual ist doch deutlich häufiger anwendbar?


----------



## poldi952 (8. September 2011)

manual ist auch 1000 mal geiler


----------



## CrossX (8. September 2011)

poldi952 schrieb:


> manual ist auch 1000 mal geiler



Und 1000 mal schwerer. Wheelie will bei mir ja so langsam klappen, aber beim Versuch nen Manual zu fahren, klebt mein Vorderrad förmlich am Boden. Ich hab das Gefühl ich müsste mich komplett nach hinten vom Rad runter werfen um den Manual hinzubekommen. 

Wie übt man sowas?


----------



## poldi952 (9. September 2011)

ich kann ne ned aber ein kumpel wie im schlaf  der hat sich anfangs echt fast hintenruntergeworfen


----------



## hurrrrrz (9. September 2011)

Habe mit nem Kumpel ne Wette abgeschlossen, dass ich in 7 Tagen auf Kommando innerhalb 3 Versuchen auf der Ebene einen Wheelie für 100m halten kann. 
Haltet ihr das für realistisch für eine sportlich talentierte Person?


----------



## hurrrrrz (9. September 2011)

Zusatzinfo, ich habe zur Zeit Semesterferien...


----------



## poldi952 (9. September 2011)

wenn du jeden tag 3 stunden min übst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrossX (9. September 2011)

halte ich für unrealistisch. Außer du hast es echt drauf. Dir werden nach zwei Tagen üben die Arme abfallen. Ich hoffe der Wett einsatz war nicht zu hoch


----------



## hurrrrrz (9. September 2011)

Mich würden noch weitere Stimmen interessieren. Vor allem von Leuten die den Wheelie drauf haben. Danke


----------



## Shoxar (9. September 2011)

Es ging am Anfang, als ich ihn nur 2-3 Meter konnte, sehr sehr langsam voran, als es dann langsam 10-20 wurden ging's recht schnell weiter. Jetzt sind die Arme eigentlich das limitierende 
Alles in allem habe ich ein paar Monate gebraucht


----------



## hangman (10. September 2011)

Denke das ist durchaus machbar, gute Motorik und passendes Bike vorrausgesetzt (fürn Grobmotoriker mim Downhiller wirds wohl eng werden).


----------



## Flo_36 (5. April 2012)

Hallo,

ich bin gerade dabei mit meinem neuen Hobby "Mountenbike"
nicht nur schöne Trails zu fahren, sonder ich möchte auch
technischer fahren und ein paar Tricks drauf haben, weil sie
hilfreich sein können " Bunny Hop" oder super Spass machen 
und dazu gehört wohl der schwierigste Trick "Wheely" 

Ich fahre nun jeden Tag mit dem Bike und übe immer den
Bunny Hop und den Wheely und HEUTE ist es mir zum erstmal
gelungen ganze geschätzte 3Meter zu wheelen, man hab ich
mich gefreut und über ein dicken Ast kann ich auch schon hüppen
Ich bin stolz wie bolle und wollte Euch das einfach mal mitteilen und vielleicht hat der ein oder andere ja auch Lust dazu und kann berichten.

Eine Frage habe ich noch zum Schluss.
So ein Stollenreifen ist aufgrund der Stollen ja nicht gerade optimal zum wheelen, oder ist es wumpe?

V G
Flo


----------



## kandyman (6. April 2012)

Meine Meinung: wumpe.


----------



## DaFlousn (6. April 2012)

hurrrrrz schrieb:


> Habe mit nem Kumpel ne Wette abgeschlossen, dass ich in 7 Tagen auf Kommando innerhalb 3 Versuchen auf der Ebene einen Wheelie für 100m halten kann.
> Haltet ihr das für realistisch für eine sportlich talentierte Person?



kommt auf die vorgeschichte an..sollte aber unmöglich sein^^
ich hab ca n jahr gebraucht bis ich auch kurven und coastern problemlos hinbekommen hab, ( fast jeden tag auf dem bike gewesen und ca gefühlte 200 mal am tag aufgrissn^^ ) dann kam der manual wie von alleine...den wer coasterwheelies kann kann eh schon fastn manual...^^


----------



## Cube99 (7. April 2012)

Ein coasterwheelies is ja fast ein manual, nur dass man im sattel sitzt und nicht steht oder?


----------



## Brook (7. April 2012)

Noch ein paar Tipps:

- Reifendruck muss höher sein als normal für einen wirklich guten Wheelie! Sonst walkt der Reifen! Auch die Art des Reifens macht einen Unterschied, fahre im Moment einen Muddy Mary mit ziemlich viel Druck und der läßt sich gut lenken - vorher einen Baron 2.3er womit es eine halbe Katastrophe war. Denke ein runder Dirtreifen wäre perfekt! Bedenkt, durch Gewichtsverlagerung lenkt ihr beim wheelen (Kurven fahren)!

- Totpunkt ausloten. Übe das immer mit Freunden im Stand, Hinterradbremse voll ziehen und dann kippe ich das Bike am Lenker hochziehend für den Freund aufs Hinterrad und halte die ganze Zeit das Gleichgewicht. Der Freund bekommt dadurch das Gefühl wie weit er hoch muss, wo der Totpunkt ist und wie weit er theoretisch HINTER diesen Punkt kann und das Bike per Brake wieder nach vorne / runter kriegen würde.

- Glaube auch das Videos etwas bringen, so sieht man die eigenen Fehler besser und bekommt ein besseres Gefühl für das, was man da tut!

- keine zu bissigen Bremsen, habe bei den ersten Versuchen sogar ... ja ... mit etwas Sprühöl und kleineren Scheiben geübt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## omgchiller (7. April 2012)

,..bekomme es so 2-5m hin, aber dann komm ich wieder runter, weil ich noch gar nicht am kipppunkt war!

Mein wheely ist eigentlich ein "speedwheely",..ich fahr langsam an, zieh am lenker und dreht richtig rein, i-wann kommt man wieder runtern :/

ein kumpel von mir beherrscht ihn, wenns gut läuft 10-20m :/


----------



## Cube99 (7. April 2012)

probiers mal mit nem höheren Gang und lass dich bewusst nach hinten überkippen. Dann kommt man auch irgendwann mal in den "Sweet Point" und hat keine angst mehr vorm Überkippen  Und natürlich üben üben üben


----------



## omgchiller (7. April 2012)

danke,..sobald es wärmer und nicht so nass ist geh ich mal wieder üben,..so machts kein spaß   !


----------



## Marcusdraeger (7. April 2012)

Kann den "Wheelie" Perfekt. 
Fahre jetzt nen Halbesjahr .
Was ich fahre? Freeride und Dirtbike,4x. Demnächst evt noch Downhill.. Mal sehen.


----------



## Cube99 (7. April 2012)

jo ich kann ihn jetzt nach nem halben Jahr Biken auch ziemlich gut. Also Bergauf, Bergab und Kurven ist alles kein Problem


----------



## flachmaennchen (7. April 2012)

Der Wheelie war das erste was ich damals überhaupt konnte. Mitm Dirtbike gelernt gehts jetzt auch auf der CC Maschine und dem Freerider gleichermaßen und im Prinzip so lange bis mir die Arme abfallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcusdraeger (7. April 2012)

flachmaennchen schrieb:


> Der Wheelie war das erste was ich damals überhaupt konnte. Mitm Dirtbike gelernt gehts jetzt auch auf der CC Maschine und dem Freerider gleichermaßen und im Prinzip so lange bis mir die Arme abfallen.


Bei mir auch der erste Trick. Verstehe nicht wie so viele meinen er wäre einer der schwersten. Finde nen guten bunny hop der mind 15cm hoch ist schwerer...


----------



## DaFlousn (8. April 2012)

ansichtssache... aber des mit dem luftdruck zum üben ist eine der wichtigsten sachen und wenn man übt braucht man wenig luft im reifen so höchstens 2 bar 1.5 sind auch ok. umso weniger luft im reifen ist umso größer ist die auflagefläche und das balancieren leichter....wenn mans dann drauf hat machts mit mehr luft auch noch mehr spass...dann is aber der kippunkt kleiner geworden. mfg


----------



## Marcusdraeger (8. April 2012)

DaFlousn schrieb:


> ansichtssache... aber des mit dem luftdruck zum üben ist eine der wichtigsten sachen und wenn man übt braucht man wenig luft im reifen so höchstens 2 bar 1.5 sind auch ok. umso weniger luft im reifen ist umso größer ist die auflagefläche und das balancieren leichter....wenn mans dann drauf hat machts mit mehr luft auch noch mehr spass...dann is aber der kippunkt kleiner geworden. mfg


Aber auch nur hinten !!!
Vorne möglichst viel druck drauf damit es eine kleinere auflagefläche hat und man das Rad leicht vom Boden hoch bekommt...


----------



## Marc B (8. April 2012)

Den Wheelie kann ich seit 2001 und ich hatte es damals richtig geübt vor der Haustür, damit es endlich konstant geklappt hat! Also nicht frustriert, wenn es nicht von jetzt auf gleich klappt!


Viel Spaß beim Üben!


----------



## AlexG86 (8. April 2012)

Ich hab den Thread mal seid langem überflogen, schon lustig was man hier liest. 
Reifendruck vorne hoch damit man den Reifen leichter vom Boden löst, joooo das bringt
bestimmt viele weiter.

Vllt sollten sich die Leute die keinen Wheelie können lieber aufs Bike setzen als hier zu lesen.
Nen Wheelie klappt eigentlich mit jedem Mtb, klar gibts Vor und Nachteile einzelner Räder aber einfach üben,dann klappts auch mit Trekkingrädern.


----------



## DaFlousn (8. April 2012)

Flo_36 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin gerade dabei mit meinem neuen Hobby "Mountenbike"
> nicht nur schöne Trails zu fahren, sonder ich möchte auch
> ...


wenn du kurven fahren willst isses nicht wumpe...umso glatter umso besser


----------



## DaFlousn (8. April 2012)

Marcusdraeger schrieb:


> Aber auch nur hinten !!!
> Vorne möglichst viel druck drauf damit es eine kleinere auflagefläche hat und man das Rad leicht vom Boden hoch bekommt...


kaaaas^^ ja klar weniger luft wiegt auch weniger aber lieber ned so hart...sonst wird der aufprall nur unnötig hart und der reifen rutscht bei splitt leichter weg ^^


----------



## omgchiller (8. Mai 2012)

ich wollte nochmal sagen;
war gerade draussen üben, entweder ich komme gar nicht bis zum Kipppunkt, drehte mich also zu tote und komm dann wieder vorne runter( zu tote treten,weil ich ja oben bleiben will) 
oder
ich verreisse den lenker nach links oder rechts und komme so dann auch ned in fahrt, könnt ihr mir helfen?


----------



## Ingo9966 (8. Mai 2012)

omgchiller schrieb:


> ich wollte nochmal sagen;
> war gerade draussen üben, entweder ich komme gar nicht bis zum Kipppunkt, drehte mich also zu tote und komm dann wieder vorne runter( zu tote treten,weil ich ja oben bleiben will)
> oder
> ich verreisse den lenker nach links oder rechts und komme so dann auch ned in fahrt, könnt ihr mir helfen?



Ich habe vor kurzem ein Video auf You Tube gesehen. Der Typ hat empfohlen erst einmal das Rad vorne so hoch zu reißen dass man hinten abspringen muß um Gefühl zu bekommen und die Angst vorm hinten rüberfallen zu verlieren.
Das geht am besten aus gaanz langsamer Fahrt.


----------



## omgchiller (9. Mai 2012)

,...ich fall ganz oft hinten drüber(!) , weil ich denk, die versuche davor bin ich ned weit genug hoch gekommen, jetzt reiss ich richtig am lenker; doch dann vergess ich die hinterrad-bremse zu ziehen(habe dann durchs ziehen keinen Finger an der Bremse) und schwubs ist das Rad "weg" und ich steh aufm Boden!

Varianten:
-Ich komme ned an denk Kipppunkt herran
-Ich verreise den Lenker(weiss selber ned wieso)
oder
-Ich hab wie gesagt dann, keine finger an der bremse und kann also nicht bremse(überfallen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (9. Mai 2012)

Deine Zeigefinger solltest du generell immer an beiden Bremsen haben, so kann man auch problemlos stark am Lenker ziehen 

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## omgchiller (10. Mai 2012)

hab ich ja auch beim normalen fahren, aber nicht beim "hochziehen" !

Edit: war gerade draussen üben:

-ich versuche mich so sehr am lenker festzuhalten,dass ich ihn immer nach links oder rechts verreisse!
oder
- ich "flieg" hinten drüber-dabei versteh ich nicht wieso ich die bremse nicht ziehe, wenn ich dann aufm boden steh,denk ich mir immer "nächstees mal ziehst an der Bremse" , aber dann mach ichs beim nächsten mal wieder ned -.-

kann mir jemand helfen? vll jemand auch die probleme gehabt?


----------



## Marc B (10. Mai 2012)

Hm, schwierig. Warum nimmst du den Finger beim Hochziehen von der Bremse?  Versuch dich darauf zu konzentrieren ihn dran zu lassen, Schritt zwei wäre danach dann per Zeigefinger den Bremshebel ziehen, um das nach hinten kippen zu verhindern.

Viel Spaß beim Üben!


----------



## omgchiller (11. Mai 2012)

,..ich bekomms bike nicht richtig hoch wenn ich den finger wegnehm, auserdem wie schon geschreiben habe, halte ich mich so sehr am lenker fest dass ich ihn dann immer verreise,..naja

Ich werd wohl immer üben müssen; schreibe dann meine fortschritte! 
-gestern hab ichs mal ca.5m geschaftt als ich am "Kipper" war!


----------



## F1r3bL4d3 (13. Mai 2012)

ich trainiere wheelies seit gut 1 1/2 jahren...erst war es ziemlich deprimierend da ich nur 10 m am stück schaffte. aber irgendwann als ich 2 wochen am stück jeden tag geübt hatte, gings richtig gut...mittlerweile schaff ich gute 400m wenns gut läuft un ich finds immer noch sehr geiles gefühl. manchmal wenn ich an der ampel steh un es wird grün fahr ich zum spaß mit wheelie über die kreuzung un die omas reißen die münder auf un werfen die herztablette ein


----------



## Edged (13. Mai 2012)

Mira schrieb:


> Moin Zusammen!
> 
> 
> Wollte mal wissen, wer von Euch den Wheelie kann!
> ...



Also Wheelie kann ich nich.
Dafür aber 'n Nosie. 400m habe ich aber noch nicht probiert und an der Ampel wird's auch schwierig ... mit'm Losfahren ... ...


----------



## omgchiller (13. Mai 2012)

wheelie kannst du ned aber noise ?! nicht schlecht

also stoppie kann ich auch,aber weiter rollen lassen,puh, nee!

Naja, bei meinem wheely ist es immer so, ich fahr an und denke"so jetz ziehst du die Bremse" - zieh und trete rein,bin in der Luft und schon hauts mich drüber.
Dann denk ich wieder"jetzt drückste aber echt die Bremse,kann ja ned so schwer sein" -und wieder wirds nix

Ich weiss ned an was es liegt,aber ich schaff es einfach ned die hinterrad-bremse zu ziehen.
Manchmal ist es auch so dass ich gar ned richtig zum kipppunkt komme,sondern links oder rechts "wegkippe" oder einfach ned so hochkomm.Dann denke ich "jetz trete ich richtig rein,damit ich mal zum Kipper komme" und dann gehts auch,vergess dann aber immer die bremse zu ziehe.

Ich glaube das kann bei mir noch lange dauern


----------



## tommyboy (14. Mai 2012)

Kauft Euch das hier,
http://www.motorvision.de/artikel/zweiradstunts-mit-dem-audi-e-bike-konzept,15936.html

das hat eine eingebaute Wheelie Balance Funktion. 

Ciao,
  Tommaso


----------



## omgchiller (18. Mai 2012)

also, dann will ich mal wieder berichten:

war gerade draussen und ich bekomm es einfach nie hin mit der bremse so dosiert zu bremsen dass ich noch oben bleibe, ich bin dann sofort aufm boden !
oder
ich bremse gar nicht erst  *g 

anfangs bin ich oft zur seite, ist jetz kaum mehr, ich lande eigentlich von 50veruschen 35mal "aufm popo"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rzr1911 (19. Mai 2012)

Ich fand es eigentlich zu Beginn immer ganz lustig diese abgesenkten Einfahrten aufm Fußweg zu "durchsurfen" oder Mulden und Senken im Trail usw. Damit bekommt man auch so n leichtes Gefuehl fuers am Lenker ziehen und aufm Hinterradbalancieren. Mittlerweile ists nur ne Frage der Kondition, aber ich denke 500m sind so der durchschnitt. Müsste mal den Tacho hinten montieren, damit ich die Streckenlaenge hinterher weiß


----------



## chem (20. Mai 2012)

omgchiller schrieb:


> ich lande eigentlich von 50veruschen 35mal "aufm popo"



Das kann ich nicht verstehen. Normalerweise rettet die Bremse in fast "jeder" Situation und falls doch nicht, kann man meist noch abspringen. Wenn du zu weit hinten bist, zieh einfach den Anker.


----------



## omgchiller (25. Mai 2012)

naja, ich zeih nie die bremse, ist vll auch ne blockade im Kopf!
Wenn ich eben über den Kipppinkt komme,was fast immer ist, springe ich hinten ab und stehe dann.


----------



## Bodenprobe (30. Mai 2012)

Arme ausstrecken, nicht angewinkelt hochziehen/halten.


----------



## mmr (31. Mai 2012)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ed77m4H532U&list=FL1gfOpeud6TBgwXj3oJtvRA&index=79&feature=plpp_video"]Fahrrad Hochstarter!      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## DerAal (3. Juni 2012)

@omgchiller

hatte am anfang die selben Probleme. Hat sich aber relativ schnell gesetzt. 
Ich denke du hast noch nicht deine richtig Übersetzung gefunden. Muss natürlich der Geschwindigkeit entsprechen.
Ich komm ganz gut mit -vorne mittleres Blatt, hinten 7.tes von oben- klar. Starte dann immer bei ca. schrittgeschwindigkeit. 
Achso und Sitzposition hab ich für mich 3cm niedriger als normal (stadtverkehr/ideale Sitzposition) beim wheelen herrausgefunden.

Ich hab gemerkt, je doller man am Lenker reisst, desto schneller verreisst man und kippt zur seite weg.
Finde eine gute Ausgewogenheit zwischen ziehen und antreten und achte darauf das von vornherrein die arme gestreckt sind, da du sonst immer mit einem arm stärker ziehst als mit dem anderen und du so gleich ausgleichen musst und/oder zur Seite kippst.

Das Problem mit der Bremse hinten nicht ziehen, kann ich nicht wirklich nachvollziehen. Hab bei mir die Hände soweit wie möglich aussem am Lenker und dann immer den Zeigefinger an der Bremse. Und wenn ich merk ich geh hinten über einfach leicht ziehen und mit etwas Druck in die Pedalen wieder gleichgewicht aufbauen. Ist garnicht so schwer, der Winkel meines Bikes schwankt auch schon ab und zu erheblich aber man bekommt das Rad nach dem Bremsen eigentlich relativ gut wieder hoch, auch wenn man eigentlich schon fast mit beiden Rädern auf dem Boden ist. Vorrausgesetzt die Übersetzung stimmt.

Evtl. sind auch deine Bremshebel nicht optimal positioniert?!

Bei mir klappts jetzt nach ca. 2 Wochen eigentlich ganz gut und schaff wohl auch schon meine 25m im Durchschnitt. 

Mich würde mal interessieren wo ihr euren Blick habt, wenn ihr wheelt? Mir ist aufgefallen, dass ich mich immer aufs drehende Vorderrad konzentriere. Komm irgendwie nicht von weg und nach einigen Metern hat man dann leicht das Gefühl paralisiert zu werden von den vorbeiziehenden Stollen 

ich bekomms irgendwie nicht hin von da wegzugucken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bombenkrator (3. Juni 2012)

wheelen kann man eigentlich in jedem gang. 
ich schalte beim wheelen auch hoch und runter.
wichtig ist blos die arme gestreckt zu halten.


----------



## DerAal (3. Juni 2012)

Klar, nur für den anfang ist das natürlich hilfreich um erstmal an den gewünschten punkt zu kommen um das "halten" üben zu können. Bei mir wars zumindest hilfreich.


----------



## Bombenkrator (3. Juni 2012)

DerAal schrieb:


> Klar, nur für den anfang ist das natürlich hilfreich um erstmal an den gewünschten punkt zu kommen um das "halten" üben zu können. Bei mir wars zumindest hilfreich.



das geht mit einem schwereren gang am leichtesten. wenn man schneller wird tretet man sich sonst tot.
das hochreißen und halten kann man am besten an leichten steigungen üben find ich. so hatte ich damit begonnen.


----------



## DerAal (3. Juni 2012)

Ok, also keine Universallösung 

Ich fande es so rum einfacher, da man bei niedrigeren Geschwindigkeiten auch mehr handlen muss und somit noch schneller ein gutes Gefühl dafür bekommt. Kam mir zumindest so vor. 
Zu dem schneller werden muss ich noch sagen, das ich eben versuche nicht viel schneller zu werden sondern ein konstantes tempo um dann das halten um den Kipppunkt zu üben. Weil wenn man immer nur schneller wird, ist die Strecke auf Grund der irgendwann endenden Übersetzung doch ein wenig kurz


----------



## Bombenkrator (3. Juni 2012)

wenn man schneller wird macht man halt definitiv was falsch wenn es nicht beabsichtigt ist.
den kipppunkt muss man eben mit gleichgewicht und bremsgefühl in der wiege halten.

ich mein blos das man immer genug gegendruck im bezug auf den gang haben sollte und nicht irgendwann ins leere tritt wenn es etwas schneller wird.


----------



## Bergamontbiker1 (3. Juni 2012)

Hallo,
ich kann den Wheelie eigentlich relativ gut mein tipp an euch ist fahrt im stehen langsam über die straße tretet an und zieht hoch. Während das Vorderrad sich hebt setzt ihr euch hin und balanciert mit den Knien, wichtig dabei ist den Lenker gerade zu halten. Ich fahre ein Bergamont BigAir und fahre vorne im1. und hinten im 5. Gang.
Ich hoffe die Tipps können euch helfen und viel spass beim üben.


----------



## DrKraut (6. Juni 2012)

fahr lieber 1-4 oder 2-2 ist besser für die kette


----------



## HardtailNeuling (7. Juni 2012)

Es gab damals bei uns wen vor ca 10 Jahren der ist mit dem so genannten "Wheelie" durch die ganze Siedlung gefahren!! das waren so an die 100 Meter ! Ich konnte es damals auch aber nicht mehr wie 10meter .... Jetzt hab ich an masse zugenommen und trau mich das garnicht mehr! Mann muss nur richtig seine Balance kontrollieren


----------



## Shoxar (7. Juni 2012)

Vor nem Jahr abgestimmt mit "Leider nur ansatzweise, über eine sehr kurze Strecke (0,5m)" abgestimmt, kann ich ihn jetzt eigentlich perfekt. Lediglich übungssache.

Auch enge Kurven (Kreuzungen) sind eigentlich kein Problem mehr, halten kann ich ihn ca. 100-200 Meter.

Wenn ich zu schnell werde, lass ich mich hinter den Kipppunkt "fallen" und Bremse dann ab.

Gang ist mir wurst, sowohl Schrittgeschwindigkeit als auch ~20-25 KM/h sind kein Problem.


Manual muss ich nur noch hinbekommen...
Manchmal fall ich förmlich nach hinten um, das andere mal krieg ich das VR kaum hoch. Aber das wird auch noch


----------



## vlbgrider (11. Juni 2012)

der längste Wheelie von mir war bei ca. 10 Minuten, war glaube ich 2-3 km lang 
Ich fahre seit ich 11 bin Fahrrad (bin nun 18). Jedes mal wenn mir langweilig war habe ich den geübt, und bin ca. 3-4 Jahre jeden Tag mindestens eine halbe Stunde am Wheelie-üben dran gewesen  Irgendwann funktioniert der dann ^^
und beim Manual habe ich noch extreme Probleme, den bekomme ich nur 2-3 Meter kontrolliert hin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube99 (12. Juni 2012)

Ich beherrsche den Wheelie jetzt nahezu perfekt und auf einmal hats auch beim Manual klick gemacht. Übe ihn jetzt seit ca. 3 Wochen und komm jetzt schon auf so ca. 300 - 400 meter. Is jetzt nur noch reine Übungssache, wenn man den Kipppunkt mal gefunden hat. 
Mein Tipp: ruhig mal etwas schneller fahren und dann das Vorderrad hochziehen. Bringt viel Sicherheit, da die Geschwindigkeit stabilisiert. Und immer Finger an der Hinterradbremse!!


----------



## Daseca (13. Juni 2012)

HardtailNeuling schrieb:


> Es gab damals bei uns wen vor ca 10 Jahren der ist mit dem so genannten "Wheelie" durch die ganze Siedlung gefahren!! das waren so an die 100 Meter ! Ich konnte es damals auch aber nicht mehr wie 10meter ....



Kumpel von mir fährt auch auf dem Hinterrad wie ich auf 2 Rädern!der schafft locker 300-400m wenn net sogar noch mehr!


----------



## Mkraba (14. Juni 2012)

Ich war auch mal ein bisschen üben. Habe jetzt grandiose 15 Meter geschafft (gemessen an Asphalt-Platten  )

Zwei Dinge sind mir dabei aufgefallen, die einem das Leben einfacher machen:
- sobald das Vorderrad hoch kommt, die Arme durchgestreckt lassen. Dadurch geht der Oberkörper automatisch nach hinten
- Wenn man das Problem hat, dass man immer wieder nach ein paar Metern mit dem Vorderrad auf den Boden kommt, dann hat es mir geholfen den Blick weg vom Vorderrad, hoch zum Horizont zu richten. Dadurch erhält man automatisch eine aufrechtere Körperhaltung und der Schwerpunkt wandert einfacher und schneller nach hinten. Im allgemeinen hat es besser geklappt, wenn ich nicht apathisch auf den Lenker/das Vorderrad gestarrt habe, sondern einfach noch vorn auf den Weg.

Momentan komme ich am besten klar, wenn ich mit langsamer Geschwindigkeit (max 6-8 Km/h) starte. Dabei bin ich vorn im mittleren, hinten im viertgrößten Kettenblatt. Aber das ist denke ich Übungs- und Geschmackssache.

Das Üben geht weiter 

PS: und immer einen Finger an der Bremse lassen, sonst landest du wie ich (fast) in Brennnesseln oder sonst wo


----------



## faceflip (15. Juni 2012)

arme fast ganz durstrecken, sattel mittelhoch (zu hoch : man kippt zur seite, kann sich nicht mit dem fuß abtützen und fliegt aufs maul; zu niedrig : man kriegt das vr net hoch) und locker draufsitzen damit man gewicht besser verlagern kann. und den wheelie nicht zu langsam sonst kippt man zu schnell zur seite.aber auch nicht zu schnell fahren sonst geht vr hoch und dan wieder runter. und was ganz wichtig ist : zeigefinger an hr-bremse, am besten leicht angezogen damit man mehr gefühl hat.
bin aber auch noch am üben


----------



## Valentino-Rossi (26. Juni 2012)

moin,

normaler wheely geht ewig lang auch kurven, bergauf und bergab...
was lustig ist, langsam anfangen und dann schön schalten beim wheely und immer schneller werden !!!
nen manual geht irgendwie nur manchmal 2 bis 5 meter... da hilft nur üben.

letztes jahr in holland hats mich mit clicks so bei 20 km/h schön zerissen... zum glück immer helm auf der birne sonst wäre ich wohl in holland auf dem fahrradweg verblutet... birne hat schön gebrummt und das abendessen hab ich im stehen zu mir genommen 

mit dem motorrad trau ich mich nicht so richtig... war zu teuer zum schrotten,
mit meinem gepimten roller 70cm³ ect. kann ich es auch ganz gut.

 Alex


----------



## udel (1. Juli 2012)

vlbgrider schrieb:


> und bin ca. 3-4 Jahre jeden Tag mindestens eine halbe Stunde am Wheelie-üben dran gewesen  Irgendwann funktioniert der dann



Puh, so viel Zeit wollte ich da eigentlich nicht investieren  Steht aber dieses Jahr wieder auf meiner ToLearn Liste. Mal sehen, hier gibts ja viele Hilfreiche Tipps - vielleicht reichen die für ein paar Meter Einraderfahrung mehr ;-)


----------



## faceflip (1. Juli 2012)

musst du aber.vielleicht nicht so lang, aber mindestens 1 jahr wenn du intensiv übst.ich machs seit weihnachten und kleine fortschritte lassen sich ca alle 2 wochen beobachten, so kommts mir vor.


----------



## udel (1. Juli 2012)

Glaub dann muss ich mir den Wheelie wohl abschminken. Ich komm ja nicht mal jeden Tag zum Biken, wie soll ich denn da noch ne halbe Stunde Wheelie Training rausholen!?  
Aber ich bin auch eher der Tourenfahrer. Der Wheelie ist nicht lebensnotwendig für mich, aber trotzdem wird sich jedes Training positiv auf die Bikebeherrschung auswirken.


----------



## Jance (1. Juli 2012)

Noch ein Tipp an alle die den Wheelie üben und immer zu einer Seite umkippen !
Mir ist heute bei mir aufgefallen, das ich die Füße unterschiedlich auf den Pedalen habe. Mein Schokoladenfuß, rechts ist immer sauber auf dem Pedal, aber der linke immer weiter außen und auch leicht schräg 
Auf jeden Fall, nachdem ich mir Mühe gegeben habe und die Füße exakt gleich auf den Pedalen hatte, klappte es das erste mal mit dem Wheelie 
Waren zwar nur ca. 5m, aber immerhin ohne zur Seite umzukippen.

Beste Grüße, Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zoda (5. Juli 2012)

Ich hab auch irgendwann für ansatzweise gestimmt, mittlerweile kann ich mich Problemlos ne Minute (>=300m) auf dem HR halten. Manuel üb ich noch, aber vorher ist der Backweelhop wichtiger, der gibt unglaublich sicherheit beim Gleichgewichtspunkt vorne hinten, auch beim Weelie... Kurven fahren im Weelie muss ich auch noch üben


----------



## faceflip (11. Oktober 2012)

backwheelhop kann ich mit dem dirtbike genau 1 mal


----------



## trail-lover (11. Oktober 2012)

Bei mir hat's irgendwann von alleine geklappt. Einfach mal zwischendurch n'Berg hochfahren und dann kommt's mit etwas Ehrgeiz von alleine hoch. Meine whelies gehen auch immer länger


----------



## Marc B (14. Oktober 2012)

Heute mal versucht nem 9-jährigen den Wheelie näherzubringen  Etwas mehr Selbstvertrauen und der Bursche bekommt das hin!

P.S.: Habe mit ca. 15 Jahren angefangen den Wheelie zu üben!


----------



## Bikepark-Rookie (25. Oktober 2012)

Hallo erstmal !

Bin 37 fahre seit ich 18 bin motorrad(keine Wheelies!) und seit 2008 wieder mtb.

Wheeliefahren bereitet mir Probleme weil ich mir einbilde das meine Bremse zu giftig ist. Habe eine formula oro mit Sinterbelägen und egal wie feinfühlig ich versuche sie zu nutzen...geht nicht. Beisst zu und die Balance is futsch !
Habe die Bremse versucht "leicht anzulegen" und dann hochzuziehen.
Sobald ich leicht loslasse oder mehr Druck ausübe bringt mich das gleich aus der Balance

Aber ich arbeite daran. Bekomme nächste Woche ein neues bike mit dem es eventuell besser gehen sollte. Die neuen Bremsen sollen laut Tests sehr feinfühlig und gut zu dosieren sein. Wäre toll wenns dann einfach klappen würde aber es darf gezweifelt werden


----------



## oldie-pilot (13. November 2012)

Wheelie, oder "Hochstarter" wie wir es damals nannten hab ich mit ca. 8 Jahren begonnen zu lernen. Erst mit meinem blauen 24" Jugendrad, dann mit meinem dunkelblauen 26" Mifa, zwischendurch mit `nem Mini Klapprad (war nicht meins und ist dabei leider zu Bruch gegangen) und Mutterns Konsumgaul. 1987 dann mein erstes BMX Rad - da ging schon was... dabei eine Menge lädierter Knie eingefangen, weil es gab halt nur den guten alten Rücktritt und da war man gern mal zu spät...

Mitte der 90er hab ich dann auch kapiert das es auch im sitzen geht...
Für eine längere Pfütze reicht es auch heute noch ;-)
Manual ist derzeit meine neue Herausforderung, wer damals keinen richtigen "Hochstart" konnte hat halt wie so´n Verrückter am Lenker gezogen und es sogar 1-2 Meter gehalten - heut nennt man es manua - und mit Einzug der hinteren Felgen bzw. Scheibenbremse ist es sogar halbwegs kontrolierbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## F1r3bL4d3 (13. November 2012)

Ganz interessant dass ich bei meinem letzten Beitrag zu diesem Thema "nur" 100 m Wheelies konnte. Mittlerweile sind >400 m Distanzen kein Problem, mache einhädige, und schaffe sogar einen Kreis innerhalb der Straßenbreite zu fahren..Alles Übung , also nicht verzweifeln sondern fleißig trainieren


----------



## deathmetalhead (14. November 2012)

.


----------



## Karlokick (21. November 2012)

Übe den Wheelie jetzt seit 4 Wochen. Habe keine Probleme den Balancepunkt zu finden, aber wenn ich ihn habe, bekomme ich leichte Panik und lasse das Vorderrad wieder runter kommen. Wie überbrückt man diese Phase?


----------



## Bombenkrator (21. November 2012)

durch routine.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (21. November 2012)

Bombenkrator schrieb:


> durch routine.


 ??? Er will doch gerade raus aus seiner Routine! 
Was Neues machen, ein paar Meter fahren!
Vielleicht sollte er noch zwei Tritte mehr machen?
Was meinst du?


----------



## Bombenkrator (21. November 2012)

durch die routine verliert man doch die angst vor dem umkippen.
mehr üben und üben, dann wird man sicherer.


----------



## Karlokick (21. November 2012)

Das Problem ist in diesem Fall die Routine zu bekommen. Wenn ich im Balancepunkt bleiben würde, könnte ich Routine aufbauen. Das ist aber gerade das was nicht gelingt


----------



## MR-X (22. November 2012)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ybUcuRXKO8Y"]long Wheelie mtb - YouTube[/nomedia]

Wheelie von mir nach Kreuzbandreha...Wheelies gehen grundsätzlich mit jedem Rad. 
Wichtig ist der erste Impuls. 
Versucht nicht den Lenker mit den Armen hochzuziehen. Das geht nicht. 
Es muss ein Zusammenspiel aus Oberkörper nach hinten werfen, Arme durchstrecken und Pedal durchtreten sein. Dann bekommt man das Rad auch bei jeder Geschwindigkeit hoch. 
Wenn ihr euch in den Kippunkt hängt, Oberkörper gerade, Arme Durchgestreckt, Finger an die Bremse. Ungleichgewicht vesucht man über die Knie und leichte Lenkerbewegungen auszugleichen. 
Grundsätzlich gilt: Kleine Bewegungen, filigranes Anschleifen der Bremse am Kipppunkt


----------



## lekanteto (22. November 2012)

Karlokick schrieb:


> Habe keine Probleme den Balancepunkt zu finden, aber wenn ich ihn habe, bekomme ich leichte Panik und lasse das Vorderrad wieder runter kommen. Wie überbrückt man diese Phase?


Bekommst du Panik, weil du Angst hast, nach hinten überzukippen?
Falls das der Grund ist, dann mach es ein paar mal mit Absicht und steige nach hinten ab. Das nimmt die Angst, weil man merkt, dass man nicht auf dem Arsch sondern auf den Füßen landet.


----------



## Cube99 (22. November 2012)

Wenn man immer einen Finger an der Hinterradbremse hat, braucht man gar keine Angst haben! Lass dich mal kontrolliert hinter den Kipppunkt fallen und dann zieh mal ordentlich am Bremshebel! Dann ist das VR wieder genau so schnell am Boden, wie es hochgekommen ist. Mit der Zeit musst du es dann nur noch lernen, die HR Bremse dosiert einzusetzten und nach vielen vielen Übungsstunden funktionierts sogar ganz ohne Bremse!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DiaryOfDreams (22. November 2012)

Ich habe da vielleicht 'nen Tip für alle die es aus Angst nicht schaffen bewusst über den Kipppunkt zu gehen bis man eben auf den Füßen landet...
Bei mir klappte es so auch nicht bis zu folgender Situation: Ich bin auf eine kleine Mauer seitlich zugefahren und wollte dann das Vorderrad wie zum Wheelie ziehen um es dort abzusetzen - die Mauer war aber eben genau so hoch dass ich das Vorderrad entsprechend weit hochgezogen habe bis ich aus Reflex auf den Füßen stand und blöd geguckt habe. 
Vielleicht bringt das den einen oder anderen ja auch etwas weiter.


----------



## backwheel (12. Februar 2013)

Guck mal hier 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=614226


----------



## hanni2301 (19. Februar 2013)

hallo leute,

ich wollt mal eine zwischenfrage in raum werfen.

was für eine bremse ist für den wheelie am besten geeignet.
eine bissige oder eher eine mit absicht nicht gut entlüftete damit die bremse "weicher" wird ? 

also ich hab momentan ne avid  juicy 5 mit absicht "belüftet"...
sollte man den dämpfer lock'n?

gruß johannes


----------



## rs-cycling.deto (19. Februar 2013)

Ich kipp nach ner Zeit immer zur Seite weg. Was mach ich falsch?

http://rs-cycling.de.to


----------



## F1r3bL4d3 (19. Februar 2013)

rs-cycling.deto schrieb:


> Ich kipp nach ner Zeit immer zur Seite weg. Was mach ich falsch?



Versuch aktiv mit den Knien deine Position im Gleichgewicht zu halten. Auf keinen Fall mit dem Lenker versuchen auszugleichen das klappt nicht. Üb weiter immer mit Finger an der Bremse irgendwann gewöhnst du dich daran die Knie zu benutzen...


----------



## Cube99 (19. Februar 2013)

hanni2301 schrieb:


> hallo leute,
> 
> ich wollt mal eine zwischenfrage in raum werfen.
> 
> ...



Also ich denke welche Bremse ist egal! Man sollte mit der Bremse zurechtkommen und sie gut dosieren können. Sie muss aber auch genug Power habe, um bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten nicht hinten überzufliegen. 
Meine Elixir 5 war bei niedrigen Geschwindigkeiten top, bei höheren aber auch schon am Limit. Meine jetzige Shimano ZEE ist bei niedrigen Geschwindigkeiten zwar ein bisschen schwerer zu dosieren, aber bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten packt sie viel besser zu als die Elixier. 

Dämpfer hab ich nicht blockiert. Aber man kann ja mal versuchen ob es mit blockiertem Dämpfer vielleicht besser klappt


----------



## hanni2301 (19. Februar 2013)

was meinst du mit "kommt an ihre grenzen"?

gruß


----------



## kandyman (19. Februar 2013)

hanni2301 schrieb:


> was für eine bremse ist für den wheelie am besten geeignet.
> eine bissige oder eher eine mit absicht nicht gut entlüftete damit die bremse "weicher" wird ?



Eine die funktioniert. 

Bremse nimmst du nur im Notfall bevor du auf den Hinterkopf knallst. Einen sauberen Wheelie oder Manual fährst du ohne Bremse


----------



## kandyman (19. Februar 2013)

rs-cycling.deto schrieb:


> Ich kipp nach ner Zeit immer zur Seite weg. Was mach ich falsch?
> 
> http://rs-cycling.de.to



Mit den Knien oder mit den Füssen auf den Pedalen ausgleichen. Oder Gas geben und eine Kurve fahren - dafür solltest du aber den Platz haben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (20. Februar 2013)

Aufpassen muss man, wenn den Wheelie auf einem Bike eines Motorrad-Veteranen oder Briten versucht, da sind Vorder- und Hinterradbremse häufig vertauscht  Jetzt bei einem Kurs am Wochenende wäre ich auch fast nach hinten gefallen, da wohl Öl oder ähnliches auf meine hintere Disc gekommmen war...

Also vorher Bremse checken!


----------



## kandyman (20. Februar 2013)

Hehe, aus angelernter Paranoia ziehe ich vor _jedem_ Wheelie kurz am Bremshebel. Kommt noch aus der Zeit als bei Cantis gern mal nach dem Schrauben der Bremszug ausgehängt war...


----------



## Cube99 (20. Februar 2013)

hanni2301 schrieb:


> was meinst du mit "kommt an ihre grenzen"?
> 
> gruß



Dass die Bremse bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten ( >35kmh) nicht mehr genug Power hat. Fast wär ich mal gestürzt, weil ich bei ca. 45kmh zu weit nach hinten gekommen bin und die Bremse nicht stark genug zugepackt hat.


----------



## kyrildesign (16. März 2013)

Also ich konnte den Wheelie mit meinem Enduro ganz akzeptabel aber da ich dass nun verkauft habe bin ich grad mit'n Hardtail üben.Naja ich Krieg meistens nichtmal das VR richtig hoch aber üben,üben,üben dann wird das schon Denk ich.Den Stoppie konnte ich nach 10Minuten Trainieren,das war Eig. Einfach,naja bin dann mal wieder Whellie üben...


----------



## l2etrokekzz (12. April 2013)

Hallo Leutz  .... Ich kann den Wheelie ziemlich lange mein persönlicher Rekord war 1,2km  
Ich fahre seit dem ich 7 bin Professional Motorcross und habe dadurch ein gutes gleichgewichts sin  .... seit 4jahren mache ich denn wheelie auf meinem Bike und kann ihn jetzt extrem lange  am anfang hat es immer sehr gehapert aber wenn man es mit dem gleichgewicht, bremse und dem pedalieren hinbekommt dann geht der wheelie von alleine 

Es ist noch kein Meister vom Himmel gefallen  also immer schön üben...


----------



## Marc B (13. April 2013)

Cool, dass die XC-Elite auch immer mehr Wheelies zieht  Hier Jolanda Neff:







Ride on,
Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jance (15. April 2013)

cooles Bild


----------



## OhneLimit (15. April 2013)

hier fehlen "like"-buttons


----------



## Kostemer (15. April 2013)

Mal ne Frage...

bekommt man mit einem Enduro oder noch besser einem Downhill eher den Wheelie hin als wie mit einem AllMountain?
Hab jetzt schon oft Videos gesehen bei denen die Jungs bei voller Geschwindigkeit einfach nur nach hinten ziehen und den Wheelie fahren. Ich ropp dagegen jedes mal wie blöd am Lenker um rauf zu kommen, dabei den Hintern so weit nach hinten wie möglich.

Sitzt man auf den Bikes weiter hinten? Also näher über den hinteren Achse?


----------



## kyrildesign (16. April 2013)

Ja bei DH Bikes sitzt man meist ein wenig weiter hinten aber wie immer kommt's auf die Technik an


----------



## MtbTigger (18. April 2013)

Hey, (bin neu mein erster Eintrag, fahre momentan ein cannondale hardtail mit headshok Feder)
Ich Ã¼be seit ein paar Tagen den Wheelie auch und schaffe ihn schon gute 5-10 Meter.
DieTipps hier sind wirklich gut.
Mein Tipp wÃ¤re immer lieber einen Gang hÃ¶her nehmen, da man so mit einem krÃ¤ftigen tritt das Vorderrad schnell wieder hoch bekommt. In der Anfangsphase auf den Lenker lehnen und dann mit Kraft abstoÃen, wÃ¤hrend man mit dem âSchokofuÃâ krÃ¤ftig den Impuls zum abheben gibt.
Ich hab da nochmal ne andere Frage jetzt wo ich das Bild sehe, wer von euch traut es sich mit klickPedalen zu? Gruss mtbtigger


----------



## MtbTigger (18. April 2013)

Stellt doch mal ein Foto von euch beim Wheelie rein!(wer will) Mach ich auch mal


----------



## koniker (18. April 2013)

@MtbTigger mit klickpedalen ist das eigentlich absolut kein Problem, man muss nur seine eigenen Fähigkeiten kennen bevor das ratsam ist.


----------



## account2.0 (20. April 2013)

MtbTigger schrieb:


> Stellt doch mal ein Foto von euch beim Wheelie rein!(wer will) Mach ich auch mal







Willi kann ich, aber nur mädchenhaft (sitzend mit Bremse). Manuel bin ich jetzt schon fast 2 Jahre dran, warte aber noch auf den Durchbruch. Hut ab vor allen Leuten, die sowas brakeless können.


----------



## djwhitecraft (20. April 2013)

vor 5jahren konnte ich den Wheelie, nach 5 jähriger Pause geht es nur noch ganz zaghaft so 2m oder so... Die angst am kipppunkt ist noch zu gross.
Genau gleich wie im Gelände, bin da auf Schotter total der Schisshase und habe kein Vertrauen mehr.


----------



## Nachtfalke89 (21. April 2013)

Naja können würd ich jetzt net sagen, so ca. 20m schaff ich, wenn ich nen guten tag hab 

Aber ich bin ja auch noch am üben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris2k9 (21. April 2013)

Naja Ich Kann leider nur maximal 3m nen Weelie ... 
Dennoch mit das Coolste was mann mit nen Bike machen kann


----------



## MtbTigger (22. April 2013)

Heute hab ich mich mal gefragt, ob es mit einem 29er in der Theorie einfacher oder schwerer wärer einen ordentlichen Wheelie hinzulegen?
Wenn ich das richtig sehe ist der Schwerpunkt durch die gößeren Räder ja tiefer. 
Ich grübel nur, ob man mit seinem Gewicht nun einen stärkeren oder schwächeren Impuls geben kann. 
Wer kann mir bei diesem Rätsel helfen, ist bestimmt nur ein doofer Denkfehler


----------



## Oldie-Paul (22. April 2013)

MtbTigger schrieb:


> Ich grübel nur, ob man mit seinem Gewicht nun einen stärkeren oder schwächeren Impuls geben kann.


Ja. *Schnellere* Körperbewegung nach hinten.

Dir geht es um das Hochziehen des VR. 
Den größten Effekt erreichst du durch den *Tritt am Pedal* (Drehmoment). 
Ein Gang kleiner als bisher und es klappt (in der Theorie).


----------



## Kostemer (22. April 2013)

Wie sieht es mit dem Lenker aus. Hilft ein breiterer eher zum Erfolg?


----------



## account2.0 (22. April 2013)

Wenn es um Geometrie geht, dann spielt die Länge des Fahrrades wohl die grösste Rolle. Je kürzer das Rad (Radstand), desto einfacher ist die Front hochzukriegen und ausbalanciert zu halten. Angenommen ein Rad hat einen 5cm kürzeren Radstand, den man mit einem 5cm längeren Vorbau ausgleicht (so dass man die gleiche Sitzposition hat im Vergleich zum längeren Fahrrad), dann wird trotz identischer Sitzhaltung das kürzere Rad besser zum Wheelie fahren sein. Je weniger hoch Gabel und VR in die Luft ragen, desto leichter sind sie in der Balance zu halten. Ebenso hilfreich ist ein möglichst kurzer Hinterbau, erkennbar am Abstand zw. HR und Sattelrohr, bei 26" Trialrädern etwa ist da kaum noch Luft dazwischen.
Breiter Lenker ist auf jeden Fall hilfreich.
Grössere Laufräder würde ich intuitiv sagen, machen alles eher wieder schwieriger. Der einzige Vorteil ist wohl, dass man seinen Schwerpunkt etwas weiter nach hinten kriegt, was wohl etwas stabilisierend wirken sollte.


----------



## MtbTigger (22. April 2013)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Dir geht es um das Hochziehen des VR.
> Den größten Effekt erreichst du durch den *Tritt am Pedal* (Drehmoment).
> Ein Gang kleiner als bisher und es klappt (in der Theorie).


 es ging mir eher um den Zustand wenn das RAd schon oben ist 
also ich habe bessere Erfahrungen mit einem eher höheren Gang


----------



## Nordsurfer (23. April 2013)

Also ich übe den Wheelie jetzt schon über mehrere Saisons. Vieleicht gehts bei jüngeren Fahrern schneller bin halt schon 31 Jahre. 
Hab mich jedesmal gesteigert und an Feinheiten gearbeite, wie zum Beispiel:
Arme lang, breiter Griff, gleichmäßig tretten, aufrecht im rücken, füße eher am äußeren Pedalenrand, Knie einsetzen und ganz wichtig die Bremse. 
Dazu kommen noch äußere Faktoren: richtige Gang Wahl, ich fahre vorne auf dem mittleren Ritzel und hinten auf dem 3 oder 4 größten Ritzel.
leichte Gänge sind zu Anfang besser geeignet.
Reifendruck, eher etwas mehr luft, welche Reifen, ein Strassenreifen geht besser als ein stollenreifen,
Untergrund Asphalt gerade mit leichter steigung, is klar oder?
Und das Wetter, es sollte relativ wind still sein, bei seitenwinden ist es sehr schwer.

Sicherlich gibt es bestimmt noch mehr zu beachten. Apropos beachten meine Wheelies sind so gut das ich mehrere 100m weit komme, dann kackt meistens meine Power und meine Konzentration ab. Aber is geil wie die Leute gucken.


----------



## koniker (23. April 2013)

Ich fahre auf Touren immer die halben Berge auf'm Hinterrad hoch. Klappt meistens ganz gut, wie auch in der Ebene. (oftmals auch + 1km) 
Ich muss natürlich weiter perfektionieren im Kippunkt gut zu balancieren und vorsichtiger mit der Hinterbremse umzugehen


----------



## Nachtfalke89 (25. April 2013)

So, hab heute wieder kräftig geübet.

Das längste was ich geschafft habe waren ca. 150m, die Blicke der Leute waren einfach nur göttlich 

Mein Problem is momentan noch dass ich immer zur Seiter wegkippe, aber ansonsten klappts echt immer besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frankish (12. Mai 2013)

Nachtfalke89 schrieb:


> So, hab heute wieder kräftig geübet.
> 
> Das längste was ich geschafft habe waren ca. 150m, die Blicke der Leute waren einfach nur göttlich
> 
> Mein Problem is momentan noch dass ich immer zur Seiter wegkippe, aber ansonsten klappts echt immer besser



evtl. Sattel paar cm tiefer, dann bekommst die Knie weiter raus.

Das schwierige am Wheelie is m.M. nach, das vorausschauend Fahren. Wenn die Kiste einmal ins Kippen kommt, ists sehr schwer, alles aufrecht zu halten. Man muss schon im Ansatz erkennen, was das Bike machen wird, um rechtzeitig gegenzusteuern.



Nordsurfer schrieb:


> ... Vieleicht gehts bei jüngeren Fahrern schneller bin halt schon 31 Jahre. ...



Kopfsache. Sollte man nicht überbewerten. Den Manual - ohne zu treten die Karre hochziehen - hab ich auch erst mit Ende 20 angefangen zu üben. Nach gut zwei Jahren gings dann. 



Nordsurfer schrieb:


> ... Dazu kommen noch äußere Faktoren: richtige Gang Wahl, ich fahre vorne auf dem mittleren Ritzel und hinten auf dem 3 oder 4 größten Ritzel. ...



Mach ich ähnlich, zu langsames Fahren is für den Anfang viel zu schwer. Denn wer von den Sonntagsfahrern kann schon Schrittgeschwindigkeit fahren!? ;D

Die Gangwahl ist sehr wichtig. Kleine Gänge sind rotz, denn man kann ab ner bestimmten Trittfrequenz einfach nicht mehr beschleunigen, um das VR noch einen cm höher zu bekommen. Also lieber ein zwei Gänge größer, damit man nach oben und unten Luft hat. Entsprechende Bein-Power vorausgesetzt - aber die haben wir doch 



Nordsurfer schrieb:


> ... dann kackt meistens meine Power und meine Konzentration ab. ...



 Ich hab mich anfangs immer aufs VR konzentriert. Irgendwann kam ich zu dem Punkt, dass der Wheelie so lang wurde, bis das VR aufhörte sich zu drehen. Das hat mich so durcheinander gebracht, dass genau zu dem Moment der Wheelie aufhörte. Jetzt guck ich nichmehr auf das blöde VR


----------



## Kostemer (12. Mai 2013)

Ich bekomme es einfach nicht hin die Kiste gerade zu halten. Ich kippe immer direkt in eine Richtung weg.
Ich benötigte Tipps 

Ich halte die arme immer stecke steif beim hochziehen.


----------



## frankish (12. Mai 2013)

Kostemer schrieb:


> Ich bekomme es einfach nicht hin die Kiste gerade zu halten. Ich kippe immer direkt in eine Richtung weg.
> Ich benötigte Tipps
> 
> Ich halte die arme immer stecke steif beim hochziehen.



Wenn du bereits beim Anfahren kippst, lehne das Bike etwas entgegen dem Schokofuß. Also nach links, wenn du mit rechts antrittst.

Während des Fahrens korrigierst mit den Knien. Also Sattel mindestens 10 cm runter, damit du die Knie so weit wie möglich nach außen bekommst.

Ich glaub ich hab die Arme leicht angewinkelt, damit Spielraum in beide Richtungen vorhanden ist. Hat auch den Vorteil, daß es viel cooler aussieht, wenn das VR so hoch wie nur möglich ist


----------



## Kostemer (12. Mai 2013)

Ohh ja das ist mir neu.
Gleich mal ausprobieren


----------



## v1nc3xx (24. März 2014)

Ein Video von mir.


----------



## platten (25. März 2014)

am wheelie bin ich auch dran....ich schaff drei kurbelumdrehungen. mein größtes problem ist aber, dass ich bei 9 von 10 Versuchen beim VR-hochziehen seitlich ziehe. ich achte auf gestreckte arme....auf geraden impuls nach hinten...aber es bleibt die größte hürde im moment. das gleiche passiert auch, wenn ich backwheel-hop üben möchte. nicht der hop ist das problem, sondern aufs HR zu kommen. auch hier 9 von 10 versuchen gehen seitlich weg....

wer hat ähnliche probleme gehabt und wie habt ihr das in den griff bekommen?

vielen dank für eure tips.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rzr1911 (25. März 2014)

Dann drückst du mit den Beinen zu unterschiedlich würde ich vermuten =)


----------



## Hike_O (25. März 2014)

Meine Wheelies werden zwar langsam besser (5Meter sind schon viel), dafür verreise ich aber wieder umso häufiger beim VR hochziehen.
Das ging zu Beginn des Übens irgendwie besser, dafür konnte ich aber den Kipppunkt nicht exakt erfühlen, was inzwischen widerum besser funzt.
Letztens habe ich das dann auch mal im Stehen (Manual?) versucht. Fand ich einfacher als meine ersten Wheelie versuche im Sitzen.
Aber ich denke es kommt mir nur einfacher vor, weil das Hirn durch das Wheelies üben nicht mehr völlig überfordert wird.

Die Träumerei von Wheelies und Bunny Hops ist zu geil. Endlich Airtime!!!


----------



## airgrabber (25. März 2014)

Ich bin jetzt soweit dass ich 30-60 Meter im Wheelie fahren kann, übe bereits aber auch schon seit mehreren Saisonen. Und was mir am meisten gebracht hat (entgegen der weitverbreiteten Meinung) ist: Geschwindigkeit. Ich kann den Wheelie am besten wenn´s  bergab geht und nicht bergauf. Weil ich dann das abfallende Vorderrad am einfachsten durch Beschleunigen wieder hochbekomme. Aber das liegt vermutlich daran dass ich als Anfänger die Hinterradbremse nicht gut dosiere und deshalb mein Vorderreifen abruppt abzukippen droht. Auf alle Fälle geht es bei mir bergab mit mittlerer Geschwindigkeit am besten.


----------



## Girl (7. Mai 2014)

Ich brauche bitte mal ein paar Tipps wie ich den Wheelie ohne Bremse fahren kann.
Mit welchen Körperteilen muss ich Balance halten damit ich in der Ebene fahren kann ohne nach hinten zu kippen?

Mit leichtem Bremseinsatz funktioniert das alles prima für ein paar Kilometer.

Danke


----------



## backwheel (7. Mai 2014)

Girl schrieb:


> Ich brauche bitte mal ein paar Tipps wie ich den Wheelie ohne Bremse fahren kann.
> Mit welchen Körperteilen muss ich Balance halten damit ich in der Ebene fahren kann ohne nach hinten zu kippen?
> 
> Mit leichtem Bremseinsatz funktioniert das alles prima für ein paar Kilometer.
> ...


Das einzige Körperteil, das du nicht brauchst, ist der Kopf (bis auf Ohren, Augen und Kleinhirn).


----------



## Marc B (7. Mai 2014)

Girl schrieb:


> Ich brauche bitte mal ein paar Tipps wie ich den Wheelie ohne Bremse fahren kann.
> Mit welchen Körperteilen muss ich Balance halten damit ich in der Ebene fahren kann ohne nach hinten zu kippen?
> 
> Mit leichtem Bremseinsatz funktioniert das alles prima für ein paar Kilometer.
> ...



Meinst Du den *Manual* (Tipps dazu hier), also im Stehen ohne Pedalieren? Denn der Wheelie im Sitzen funktioniert in der Ebene ab einem gewissen Punkt besser mit Bremseinsatz, da man den "Sweet Point" so am besten halten kann ohne immer schneller zu werden. Ohne Bremseinsatz kannst Du den Wheelie bergauf optimal durchziehen 

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Girl (8. Mai 2014)

Der Manual ist eine andere Baustelle. Mir gehts wirklich um den Wheelie, wenn es auf ebener Strecke mal gut läuft schaffe ich es gute 30 Meter ohne Bremsen und ohne schneller zu werden.
Irgendwann kommt aber das kippen nach hinten was ich nur mit der Bremse beeinflussen kann. Jeder andere Körperbewegung verstärkt das noch.


----------



## cassn (8. Mai 2014)

ich bin auch eher immer frontlastig und pedalliere dadurch automatisch immer schneller, bis es nicht mehr klappt. Mit Bremse hauts nicht so hin. Aber leichtes Sattelabsenken scheint schonmal gut zu sein.
Früher, als Kröte mit dem alten Stahlrahmen ohne Federelemente, mehrere Hundert Meter durch Kreisverkehre ect ohne Probleme.

Kumpel arbeit nur mit HR Bremse und kann den sehr gut, selbst Bergab mal eben bei 30 Sachen hoch kein Ding. Ist für mich immer sehr motivierend


----------



## Marc B (9. Mai 2014)

Girl schrieb:


> Der Manual ist eine andere Baustelle. Mir gehts wirklich um den Wheelie, wenn es auf ebener Strecke mal gut läuft schaffe ich es gute 30 Meter ohne Bremsen und ohne schneller zu werden.
> Irgendwann kommt aber das kippen nach hinten was ich nur mit der Bremse beeinflussen kann. Jeder andere Körperbewegung verstärkt das noch.



Die Frage wäre, warum Du denn den Einsatz der HR-Bremse vermeiden willst, wo er doch in der Ebene oder bergab beim Wheelie sehr nützlich ist  Beim Manual kann man mehr mit den Beinen und der Gewichtsverlagerung arbeiten, da geht es auch gut ohne HR-Bremse.

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Hike_O (15. Mai 2014)

Gestern hab ich endlich mal wieder einen Fortschritt gemacht.
Bin tatsächlich ca. 10 Meter aufm Hinterrad gefahren, ohne das sonstige Gefühl die Balance nur schwer halten zu können.
Alles ging auf einmal ganz easy, was mich total überrascht hat und weshalb ich dann doch wieder abgebrochen habe. 
Danach ging es dann auch nicht mehr sooo easy, aber immer noch besser als sonst.
Yeeehaaaw!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Girl (15. Mai 2014)

Marc B schrieb:


> Die Frage wäre, warum Du denn den Einsatz der HR-Bremse vermeiden willst, wo er doch in der Ebene oder bergab beim Wheelie sehr nützlich ist  Beim Manual kann man mehr mit den Beinen und der Gewichtsverlagerung arbeiten, da geht es auch gut ohne HR-Bremse.
> 
> Ride on,
> Marc



Weil mich das gebremse zum Teil nervt und mir es leider schonmal passiert ist das die Hinterradbremse nach dem Waschen nicht so wollte wie ich 

Ist jammern auf hohem Niveau, ich weiß.


----------



## koniker (23. Mai 2014)

Also hast du ein Vertrauensproblem mit deiner HR-Bremse?


----------



## Girl (23. Mai 2014)

koniker schrieb:


> Also hast du ein Vertrauensproblem mit deiner HR-Bremse?



Ich will Belag sparen


----------



## rest0ck (25. Mai 2014)

Hab den Wheelie vor kurzem des öfteren geübt. Gegen Ende ging es dann ein bisschen, also so das ich auch mal 10m voran kam aber so wirklich Routine wird nicht mal das. Ich weiß nicht mal ob ich es jetzt im Stehen, oder im sitzen machen soll etc. Irgendwie ne komische Sache.

/e Ich glaub 10m sind übertrieben, kann es aber nicht einschätzen


----------



## GravityFan (26. Mai 2014)

Mein Problem momentan ist das Vorderrad konsistent nach oben zu bringen. Manchmal klappt das einwandfrei und ich kann den Kipp-Punkt rollend geschätzte 3-4m halten. Viel häufiger aber kippe ich fast direkt zur Seite weg (größtes Problem) bevor ich überhaupt auf die Idee kommen könnte das Gleichgewicht von vorne nach hinten zu üben. 
Ulkigerweise kippe ich dabei fast immer nach links weg. Ich frage mich, ob das daran liegt, dass ich mein Gewicht ungleichmäßig nach hinten verlagere oder, dass durch den Tretimpuls mit meiner Schokoladenseite (rechts) Unruhe ins System kommt.

Auf jeden Fall hilft das Üben ein wenig, die Angst vor dem Umkippen nach hinten loszuwerden. Gerade bei hecklastigen Landungen fühle ich mich immer sehr unsicher, vielleicht wird das ja jetzt langsam was.


----------



## Stoneagebiker (28. Mai 2014)

GravityFan schrieb:


> Ulkigerweise kippe ich dabei fast immer nach links weg. Ich frage mich, ob das daran liegt, dass ich mein Gewicht ungleichmäßig nach hinten verlagere oder, dass durch den Tretimpuls mit meiner Schokoladenseite (rechts) Unruhe ins System kommt.


Wenn du immer zur Seite wegkippst solltest du es mit einer kleineren Übersetzung versuchen, dann ist der Impuls zur Seite nicht so groß. Das hat zumindest bei mir geholfen.


----------



## GravityFan (28. Mai 2014)

@Stoneagebiker:

Hm... sollte ich wohl mal ausprobieren. Nur fällt es dann schwer das Gleichgewicht nach vorne und hinten zu halten, da man mit reinem Pedalieren schnell nicht mehr nachkommt. (mit kleinerer Übersetzung tritt man sich schnell einen Wolf).

Prinzipiell werde ich das aber mal versuchen. Danke auf jeden Fall!


----------



## Marc B (28. Mai 2014)

Übst Du denn bergauf oder in der Ebene? Gerade für das seitliche Ausbalancieren hat es mir damals sehr geholfen leicht bergauf zu trainieren, dann wird man nicht schneller und braucht sich auf keine Gedanken um das Dosieren mit der HR-Bremse machen


----------



## Stoneagebiker (29. Mai 2014)

Marc B schrieb:


> Übst Du denn bergauf oder in der Ebene? Gerade für das seitliche Ausbalancieren hat es mir damals sehr geholfen leicht bergauf zu trainieren, dann wird man nicht schneller und braucht sich auf keine Gedanken um das Dosieren mit der HR-Bremse machen


Heißt das, du bremst beim wheelie gar nicht mit der HR Bremse wenn es bergauf geht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GravityFan (29. Mai 2014)

@Marc B 

Meist übe ich in der Ebene. Ich werde es aber demnächst mal an einer leichten Steigung ausprobieren. Guter Tipp!


----------



## Marc B (30. Mai 2014)

Genau, bergauf ohne HR-Bremseinsatz, den Finger habe ich zur Sicherheit (Notanker) dennoch am Hebel. Sieht man hier gut:


----------



## elenaaa (30. Mai 2014)

Marc B schrieb:


> Die Frage wäre, warum Du denn den Einsatz der HR-Bremse vermeiden willst, wo er doch in der Ebene oder bergab beim Wheelie sehr nützlich ist  Beim Manual kann man mehr mit den Beinen und der Gewichtsverlagerung arbeiten, da geht es auch gut ohne HR-Bremse.
> 
> Ride on,
> Marc



Ich schaffe es einfach nicht auf gerader Strecke. Leicht bergauf schaffe ich mal so 5-6 Meter, aber auch nicht immer. Ich verzweifel langsam. Habe mir mehrere Videos und techniken angeschaut.


----------



## scratch_a (30. Mai 2014)

Wie lange übst du schon?
Ich weiß nicht, wie lange es im Durchschnitt dauert bis man den Wheelie kann, aber ich übe auch schon seit einiger Zeit und es geht nur sehr langsam voran. Ich merke zwar von Monat zu Monat immer kleine Verbesserungen, aber bin noch weit davon entfernt, lange aufm HR zu fahren. Erzwingen kann man es aber wohl auch nicht, da braucht man anscheinend einfach viel Geduld und muss ständig dran bleiben und üben.


----------



## Arcbound (3. Juni 2014)

Also ich übe seit diesem Jahr auch vermehrt Fahrtechnik, und habe mir auch zu Anfang auch erstmal den Wheelie vorgenommen. Hab dann auch in meiner Nähe ne ziemlich gute "Übungswiese" gefunden, und versuch da nach jeder Tour zu üben. Alle paar Versuche gehen schon ganz gut, so langsam gewöhnt man sich dann auch an den Kipppunkt. Allerdings hab ich noch das Problem, dass ich außerhalb der Übungswiese immer noch Hemmungen davor habe, das Rad wirklich aufs Hinterrad zu ziehen. Ich glaub das verschwindet dann erst, wenn ich das dann insgesamt besser beherrsche.
Wenn der Wheelie mal ein bisschen besser klappt, steht dann Manual und Bunny Hop auf der ToDo-Liste. Aber erst mal das Gleichgewich halten und den Kipppunkt zu meinem Freund machen


----------



## roofrockrider (3. Juni 2014)

*Das Geheimnis ist: *

Sattel ein bißchen tiefer ca. 5 cm

eher leichten Gang wählen mit dem man schön rund treten kann

die ersten Meter sind am schwierigsten da man seitlich mit den Knien ausgleichen muß bis der Tritt rund ist

nicht im Kipppunkt fahren sondern ein bißchen tiefer und ständig pedalieren

Hand an der Bremse und nur im Notfall leicht ziehen das man nicht nach Hinten kippt

die Arme sind nach dem Hochreißen gestreckt und man "lehnt" sich gemütlich nach hinten

ebene glatte oder leicht abschüßige Strecke wählen

am besten Windstill oder Wind genau von vorne oder hinten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elenaaa (4. Juni 2014)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Wie lange übst du schon?
> Ich weiß nicht, wie lange es im Durchschnitt dauert bis man den Wheelie kann, aber ich übe auch schon seit einiger Zeit und es geht nur sehr langsam voran. Ich merke zwar von Monat zu Monat immer kleine Verbesserungen, aber bin noch weit davon entfernt, lange aufm HR zu fahren. Erzwingen kann man es aber wohl auch nicht, da braucht man anscheinend einfach viel Geduld und muss ständig dran bleiben und üben.



Wie lange ist schwer zu sagen...
ich würde sagen, dass ich mir schon mind. 10-12 Mal jeweils 15-25min Zeit genommen habe zum Üben.


----------



## elenaaa (4. Juni 2014)

Arcbound schrieb:


> Also ich übe seit diesem Jahr auch vermehrt Fahrtechnik, und habe mir auch zu Anfang auch erstmal den Wheelie vorgenommen. Hab dann auch in meiner Nähe ne ziemlich gute "Übungswiese" gefunden, und versuch da nach jeder Tour zu üben. Alle paar Versuche gehen schon ganz gut, so langsam gewöhnt man sich dann auch an den Kipppunkt. Allerdings hab ich noch das Problem, dass ich außerhalb der Übungswiese immer noch Hemmungen davor habe, das Rad wirklich aufs Hinterrad zu ziehen. Ich glaub das verschwindet dann erst, wenn ich das dann insgesamt besser beherrsche.
> Wenn der Wheelie mal ein bisschen besser klappt, steht dann Manual und Bunny Hop auf der ToDo-Liste. Aber erst mal das Gleichgewich halten und den Kipppunkt zu meinem Freund machen



Bunny Hop ist doch eigentlich gefühlt einfacher...bekomme ich besser hin als den Wheelie.


----------



## Arcbound (4. Juni 2014)

elenaaa schrieb:


> Bunny Hop ist doch eigentlich gefühlt einfacher...bekomme ich besser hin als den Wheelie.


Naja, natürlich versuche ich den auch ab und an parallel zu üben, aber konzentrieren will ich mich zunächst auf den Wheelie. Wenn ich denn dann einigermaßen kann, kommt Manual und Bunny Hop. Hab halt die Hoffnung, dass durch die Gewöhnung an den Kipppunkt durch den Wheelie der Manual dann besser von der Hand geht...


----------



## SeppmitS (5. Juni 2014)

...Das erinnert mich an die Zeiten, als ich mit dem Motorrad das Einradfahren zum Spaß "trainiert" habe...aber da war die Startgeschwindigkeit nicht bei 0Km/h sondern eher gg. 70-80 Km/h.

Aufm Radl is es eigentlich leichter, da das Sportgerät nichts wiegt und man eben den Krafteinsatz besser steuern kann.
Und Angst vorm überfahren des Kipppkt. braucht man nicht haben, das steht man locker wenn es mal nach hinten über geht. So langsam wie man ist, läuft man einfach dem Rad, welches dann durchgegangen ist nach.

Was hilft ist halt locker im Kopf bleiben, das überträgt sich automatisch auf dein ganen Körper, aber das ist leichter gesagt als getan. Einem geht das leicht von der Hand, der Andere ist mit 1000Gedanken bei der Sache...


----------



## Arcbound (5. Juni 2014)

Naja, Klickpedale helfen nicht wirklich, wenn man nach hinten überfällt


----------



## SeppmitS (5. Juni 2014)

Hm...dann erstmal zum Training auf Flat Pedals und dann den nächsten Schritt mit Klickpedale.


----------



## Arcbound (5. Juni 2014)

Hab ich früher oder später auch vor. Muss aber erst mal so gehen...


----------



## hulster (6. Juni 2014)

SeppmitS schrieb:


> Aufm Radl is es eigentlich leichter, da das Sportgerät nichts wiegt und man eben den Krafteinsatz besser steuern kann.



Nope - gerade die höhere Trägheit der Masse, die höheren Kreiselkräfte und die Tatsache, dass zur Auslösung keine massive Körperbewegung benötigt wird machen es erheblich einfacher.
Trotzdem ist durch die höhere Geschwindigkeit das Risiko schwererer Verletzungen natürlich höher.


----------



## Girl (13. Juni 2014)

Da meine Frage ja leider nicht beantwortet wurde, leider 

Was muss ich besser machen damit ich einhändig den Wheelie fahren kann mit minimalstem Einsatz der Hinterradbremse.
Welche Bewegungen kann ich auf dem Rad machen um die Balance nach vorn und hinten zu halten?

Wheelie geht locker über 5min, dann fangen langsam die Arme und Hände an zu verkrampfen.


----------



## F1r3bL4d3 (13. Juni 2014)

Naja der Umstieg auf einhändig ist bei deinem Können nicht ganz so schwer würde ich meinen. Das allgemeine Gleichgewicht (vorne+hinten und seitlich) wird schwieriger zu halten da ein bisschen Kontrolle die man mit dem Lenker mit beiden Händen machen kann verloren geht. Deshalb noch bewusster mit Knien und sogar mit dem Körper den Kipppunkt kontrollieren. Um es auf den Punkt zu bringen: Wie beim normalen Wheelie üben bis zum umfallen und (zumindest mir) hilft die Lenkerseite der Bremse leicht in Richtung Körper zu drehen. Anonsten hoffe ich konnte ein wenig helfen! Schön üben dann kommt bald der freihändige an dem ich auch grade dran bin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hike_O (14. Juni 2014)

F1r3bL4d3 schrieb:


> dann kommt bald der freihändige an dem ich auch grade dran bin



Dann fährst Du sicherlich so



 mit Deinem Rad durch die Gegend, oder wie soll man das verstehen?
Ich kann mir unter einem freihändigen Wheelie absolut nichts sinnvolles vorstellen.
Kannst du mir mal zeigen was Du genau meinst?


----------



## F1r3bL4d3 (14. Juni 2014)

Naja im Grunde ähnlich nur muss man beim MTB noch pedalieren um oben zu bleiben. Man stelle sich vor man fährt statt wie beim normalen Wheelie mit Händen am Lenker einfach mit den Händen zum zusäztlichen Balancieren neben dem Körper oder (wie ich) über dem Lenker. Man könnte statt "freihändig" auch sagen Wheelie ohne Lenkerkontakt. Hoffe du kannst dir nun was darunter vorstellen ansonsten "No hand Wheelie MTB" in Youtube reinhauen da findet man genug Anschauungsmaterial


----------



## Arcbound (15. Juni 2014)

Also ich muss sagen, wenn man nach und nach immer besser wird ist das extrem motivierend. Heute haben einige Wheelie-Versuche schon relativ gut geklappt. Es macht richtig viel Laune und ist das Sahnehäubchen nach schönen Touren  Noch besser ist, wenn es dann auch während der Tour funktioniert


----------



## Marc B (22. Juni 2014)

Ein paar Wheelie-Variationen:


----------



## F1r3bL4d3 (23. Juni 2014)

Marc B schrieb:


> Ein paar Wheelie-Variationen:



Lustig, dass du dieses Video postest. Dadurch bin ich eigentlich zum Wheelie üben gekommen. Habe gleich danach angefangen und bis heute bin ich an immer schwereren Variationen dran. Der Typ vom Video ist aber was Wheelies betrifft eh von einer anderen Welt


----------



## SofusCorn (24. Juni 2014)

Jap. Das Video ist schon ne Legende.


----------



## corratecbiker1 (26. Juni 2014)

Habe heute wieder trainiert. Allerdings komme ich sehr oft, seitlich runter, obwohl ich die Knie zum Ausgleichen benutze. 
Heute bin ich dann zu schräg aufgekommen: Lenker, etc. alles verschoben, leichte Prellung und viele Schlürfwunden.
Naja gehört für mich dazu, wenn man sowas lernen möchte.


----------



## F1r3bL4d3 (26. Juni 2014)

@corratecbiker1 wo übst du  deine Wheelies


----------



## corratecbiker1 (26. Juni 2014)

Auf einer ebenen Straße, warum?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## F1r3bL4d3 (27. Juni 2014)

Also mir hat es sehr geholfen an einer leichten Steigung zu üben. Sobald ich meinen Kipppunkt mit der Bremse im Griff hatte, ging es mir wie dir auch. Hab dann an einer leichten Steigung geübt sodass ich mich nicht so sehr auf die Vor+Zurück Balance konzentrieren musste. Hat dann ganz schnell geklappt vielleicht hilft dir das ja auch.


----------



## corratecbiker1 (27. Juni 2014)

Ist hier im Noden nicht so einfach, eine Steigung zu finden...


----------



## Deleted 247734 (27. Juni 2014)

Bei mir klappt Wheelie auch stellenweise richtig gut, nur werde ich ab und an zu schnell und komm mit dem Pedalieren nicht hinterher (Singlespeed). NUn stellt sich mir die Frage ob ich mich nicht etwas weiter hinter den Kipppunkt lehne und die Bremse betätige. Dann bremst das Rad, es bekommt eine Vorwärsneigung, kann aber nicht nach vorn sacken weil ich über dem Kipppunkt lehne. Sprich ich balanciere immer zwischen zu schnell und Kipppunkt hin und her. Kann das funktionieren?


----------



## F1r3bL4d3 (27. Juni 2014)

Ja kann funktionieren aber nur wenn du wirklich gut mit deiner Hinterbremse dosieren kannst. 
Ich fahre den Wheelie (außer bergauf) immer mit leicht schleifender Hinterbremse.
Bei dir wäre es wohl ratsam etwas hinter dem Kippunkt zu sein während du durchgängig pedalierst und mit der Bremse spielst. Klingt kompliziert ist aber sehr intuitiv und macht Sinn wenn man keine Geschwindigkeit aufbauen will.


----------



## corratecbiker1 (27. Juni 2014)

Nochmal kurz auf meine Frage zurück zukommen: Das wegkippen ist also reine Gleichgewichtssache, sprich kann man nur duch Üben in Kontrolle kriegen?


----------



## corratecbiker1 (27. Juni 2014)

Nochmal kurz auf meine Frage zurück zukommen: Das wegkippen ist also reine Gleichgewichtssache, sprich kann man nur duch Üben in Kontrolle kriegen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 247734 (27. Juni 2014)

Ja, du musst dich aber mehrfach überwinden nach hinten abzusteigen. Solange bis du den Kipppunkt gefunden hast. Wenn du das eine Weile übst fällst du fast automatisch in eine Art "Schale", das fühlt sich dann vertraut und sicher an. Wenns wirklich mal kippt ziehst du fix die Hinterbremse.


----------



## corratecbiker1 (27. Juni 2014)

Ich meine ja das seitliche Kippen. Wenn ich da mit dem VR auf einer bestimmten Höhe bin und ich zur Seite kippe, wie gestern, bringt mir dir HR Bremse auch nichts mehr


----------



## F1r3bL4d3 (27. Juni 2014)

@corratecbiker: In diesem Fall lautet die Devise üben üben üben. Ging mir auch so hab Ewigkeiten für die ersten 10m gebraucht danach je weiter desto kürzer die Lerndauer. Hatte auch immer das Problem seitlich wegzukippen bis ich mich mal eine Woche täglich zum üben motiviert habe. 1Tag Wheelie und einen Tag Trackstand bzw andere Gleichgewichtsübungen. Du musst einfach kontinuirlich dranbleiben das kommt mit der Zeit.


----------



## corratecbiker1 (27. Juni 2014)

Ok danke für die Tipps


----------



## Hike_O (13. August 2014)

Bin ja neuerdings auch mit nem Fully unterwegs  und der Wheelie ist auf einmal wieder eine ganz andere Geschichte.
Ok, ich war ziemlich faul und habe wenig geübt in der letzten Zeit, aber das Vorderrad will beim Fully nicht mehr so leicht nach oben.
Obwohl es anfangs auch mit dem HT nur schlecht hoch ging muß ich sagen, merke ich die eigenen Verbesserungen durch das Üben nun umso mehr.
Auf einmal ist nichts einfacher als die Front des HTs hoch zu bekommen.
Mit dem HT war das seitliche Kippen mein Hauptproblem bei 2.0 Reifenbreite.
Mit dem Fully bei 2.35 Reifenbreite fährt die Schüssel quasi selbst gerade aus, aber ich muss richtig in die Pedale treten damit das VR oben bleibt.

Und der BunnyHop mitm Fully ....auch nicht besser und muss optimiert werden, aber gehört hier nicht her.


----------



## Deleted 247734 (13. August 2014)

Das mit dem schneller pedalieren ist eigentlich doch nur eigene Kopfsache oder? Ich erwisch mich auch immer dabei schneller zu pedalieren, aber dann werd ich auch schnell hibbeliger und kippe weg. Gehe ich das Ganze langsam an kann ich den Moment des Kippens besser koordinieren. Was sagt der Pro dazu?


----------



## Girl (14. August 2014)

Wenn man langsam unterwegs ist hat man auch mehr Möglichkeiten das Gewicht über die Knie zu verlagern und auszugleichen.
Einfach mal beim Wheelie langsamer werden und versuchen anzuhalten


----------



## Hike_O (14. August 2014)

Klar ist es reine Kopfsache, bzw. muß ich mich erstmal an den weichen Hinterbau gewöhnen und den Balancepunkt des neuen Rades finden.


----------



## Deleted 247734 (14. August 2014)

Hike_O schrieb:


> Klar ist es reine Kopfsache, bzw. muß ich mich erstmal an den weichen Hinterbau gewöhnen und den Balancepunkt des neuen Rades finden.



Paar mal nach hinten absteigen fördert die Suche.


----------



## bobakilla (15. August 2014)

Den Wheelie schaffe ich so...naja, es hängt stark vom Bike ab. Bei meinem Hardtail, mit einem 100er Vorbau schaffe ich es vllt über 2 Meter, aus dieser "liegenden" Position kann ich mich einfach nicht überwinden nach hinten zu kippen, mit meinem Fully und dem 40er Vorbau schaffe ich ihn eigentlich so lange ich will, da geht das Vorderrad schon hoch, wenn bergauf zu fest trete.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 247734 (16. August 2014)

Ist vielleicht kein Wheelie, aber Manual - denke aus den Tips kann man auch etwas fürs Wheeliefahren übernehmen. Find ich eh viel cooler als Wheelie...


----------



## account2.0 (16. August 2014)

rad_fan schrieb:


> Ist vielleicht kein Wheelie, aber Manual


Manuel iss eigentlich immer 'n Willi, Willi aber nur selten 'n Manuel!
;-)


----------



## Deleted 247734 (16. August 2014)

Beim Manual tritt man nicht in die Pedale, beim Wheelie schon.


----------



## DirrrtRider (16. August 2014)

also wheely is bei mir endlos, auch einhaendig und im kreis! 
ganz wichtig is, sich nicht unterkriegen zu lassen, wenns nicht gleich am anfang klappt!
den wheelie beginnt man mit einem sanften zug am lenker,
waerend der zugphase am lenker mit kraft, aber auch gefuehl in die pedale treten.
arme lang machen und vorderrad unter ruhigen pedalschlaegen steigen lassen... bei seitlichem gleichgewichtsverlust durch kniedrehung ausgleichen
d.h. bei kippen nach rechts, linkes knie nach links vom rahmen weg drehen
bei uebergewicht nach vorne, oberkoerper nach hinten, und mit mehr kraft pedalieren, bei uebergewicht nach hinten, die hintere bremse leicht anlegen... 

soweit die theorie 
dann wuensch ich hals und beinbruch


----------



## F1r3bL4d3 (16. August 2014)

Sauber @DirrrtRider ! 
Wie eng kannst den Kreis ziehenvim Wheelie? Ich schaff ihn ungefähr vom äußeren Bordsteinrand über die Straße bis zum inneren Bordsteinrand (falls das verständlich ist)


----------



## DirrrtRider (17. August 2014)

ungefaehr den durchmesser einer normalen strasse, d.h. radius 2,5-3,5 m
je nach dem, wie ich in form bin, bzw auf meinem xc bike unterwegs bin...
bei mir is grad eher dirt street fr dh und trial angesagt ^^


----------



## Deleted 247734 (17. August 2014)

Ich habs heute eine dreiviertelstunde auf einem Parkplatz probiert. Vor dem Manual hab ich Schiss, bei Wheelie lehn ich mich in den Sattel, komme dann in einen schönen Sweep, pedaliere, beim nach hinten kippen tippe ich nur die Hinterbremse an und schon schnellt das Rad nach vorne. Fahre eine SLX von 2014, finde die ziemlich bissig.


----------



## F1r3bL4d3 (17. August 2014)

@rad_fan probier mal bein Wheelie die Bremse bereits am Schleifpunkt zu halten. Ich lasse sie meistens sogar so schleifen dass ich ein bisschen mehr tretren muss. Wenn der Kippmoment kommt muss du nur noch minimal bremsen. Wenn du diesen Punkt hast macht auch eine bissige Bremse keine Probleme.


----------



## DirrrtRider (17. August 2014)

ich fahr auch die slx, wenn ich die am schleifpunkt hab, macht die keine zicken, bin aber halt auch routiniert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jammerlappen (26. August 2014)

.


----------



## shr3d (5. September 2014)

Seit ich mit meinem alten Hardtail zum Leichtathletik (ja ich weiß) fahre geht der wheely auch immer besser (>50m). Am besten gehts mit viel Geschwindigkeit, da kippt man net so leicht. Amer erst mal solte man das nach hinten Absteigen üben (im Sattel), dann den gezählten Einsatz der Bremse und dann kann mans auch mal aus >20km/h probieren. Aber üben, üben, üben.
Ich hab auch noch einiges vor mir. Mit nem Fully würde es einfacher gehen, wenn ich eins hätte ^^


----------



## Velo-X (5. September 2014)

Wieso soll das mit einem Fully leichter gehen?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scratch_a (5. September 2014)

Hardtail geht einfacher...meiner Meinung nach. Auch mitm Fully tu ich mich leichter, wenn ich Dämpfer blockiere, weil man da weniger ausgleichen muss. Schaff ihn aber bisher erst paar Meter.


----------



## F1r3bL4d3 (5. September 2014)

@scratch_a
Das ist natürlich Gefühlssache. Ich kann mit meinem 160er Fully bessere Wheelies und mehr  Variationen (Einhändig, freihändig ca. 5 Meter,..) als mit meinem Hardtail auf dem ich Wheelies gelernt habe.


----------



## Cedric999 (5. September 2014)

Ich versuche mich auch seit neustem an dem Wheelie nur das Problem ist ich habe wenn ich im richtigen "Punkt" liege/sietze bekomm ich das Gefühl als wenn ich seitlich umfalle oder nach hinten überkipp. Somit ziehe ich dann immer die Hinterradbremse weil ich sonst denke ich würde umkippe. :/ gibts da irgendwelche Tipps wie ich das äbdern kann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobakilla (5. September 2014)

Also mich persönlich beeinflusst eher die Länge des Vorbaus. Mein Hardtail hat einen 90er Vorbau, da geht bei mir wirklich nichts mit dem Wheelie. Versuche ich es mit meinem Fully und dem 45er Vorbau, geht das schon besser. Zum Vergleich habe ich es mal mit einem Hardtail versucht, das einen kurzen Vorbau hatte und da lief es sogar noch leichter.

Also allgemein würde ich zustimmen, dass bei gleicher Vorbaulänge ein Hardtail leichter aufs Hinterrad zu bringen ist, als ein Fully. Aber ist nur meine ganz subjektive Meinung.


----------



## Arcbound (6. September 2014)

Ich hab heute auch mal mit blockiertem Dämpfer probiert, und fand es damit doch ein wenig leichter. Derzeit haperts bei mir noch am Einsatz der Hiterrad-Bremse. Ich kann die einfach nicht gut genug dosieren, um die Geschwindigkeit einigermaßen konstant zu halten...


----------



## deathmetalhead (17. September 2014)

Wenn ihr den Wheelie dann könnt, müsst ihr euch an sowas versuchen:
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/video-think-you-can-wheelie-2014.html


----------



## Deleted138492 (17. September 2014)

Oder der hier .


----------



## Cedric999 (17. September 2014)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Oder der hier .


Der ist aber schon sehr alt...aber nen echten Klassiker


----------



## Deleted138492 (17. September 2014)

Klassiker triffts, dennoch immer wieder schön anzusehen. Mir klappt heute noch die Kinnlade runter...


----------



## Downforced27 (30. Oktober 2014)

Kann Wheely ohne HB nach einem Jahr üben (200m). Ich fahre meistens so ein XC-Enduro-Zeugs hauptsächlich Singeletrails mit Wurzeln, Stufen, Sprüngen... Hab ein XC Hardtail ein Kellys Viper das ganz einfache noch mit Felgenbremsen. Damit hab ich Wheely gelernt und damit kann ichs auch noch am besten. Desweiteren habe ich ein Kona Stinky aber mehr für den Bikepark damit schaff ich maximal 50m Wheely.
Kann den wer Wheelys mit schalten und kann das mal wer erklären? Gibts da praktisch wie bei einer Kuplung einen G-Punkt wo man am besten schaltet oder schaltet man einfach und versuchts zu halten?


----------



## iceis (31. Oktober 2014)

Wenn man ansatzweise rollen kann ohne zu treten oder zu bremsen dann pedaliert man leicht mit (also ohne viel Druck) damit der Gang sicher geschaltet werden kann. Geht auch einhändig (rechte Hand am Lenker). Einhändig auf dem Hinterrad mit linker Hand am Lenker braucht natürlich mehr Gefühl (Umwerfer lässt sich im Vergleich zum Schaltwerk hinten schwerer schalten und der Gangsprung ist größer).

Natürlich kann man auch einfach knallhart beim Pedalieren schalten, ist aber sicher nicht das Beste für den Antrieb.

wer den wheelie einhändig schon kann und was neues probieren will hier mal ein wheelie freihändig




und hier einer freifüßig





wer das kann und noch mehr will kann einhändig+freifüßig versuchen, wem das nicht genug ist sollte umsteigen auf flatland bmx^^


----------



## F1r3bL4d3 (31. Oktober 2014)

Für Schalten wärend dem Wheelie sollte man sehr (!) gut mit der Bremse und dem Gleichgewicht sein. Bei gleichmäßigem Tritt einmal feste und im selben Moment hochschalten. Dadurch entlastest du und verhinderst dass du nach vorne kippst. Weil du dadurch hinter den Kipppunkt kommst musst die Bremse kontrolliert ziehen. Üben nach kurzer Zeit geht das. Am besten mittlere Geschwindigkeit dann wird das


----------



## Downforced27 (31. Oktober 2014)

Ich habs heute mal probiert. Konnte das was 
*F1r3bL4d3* meinte nicht bestätigen. Ich bin einfach gefahren und dann gibts so nen G-Punkt (könnte man es schon fast nennen) wenn der Gang fast ausgefahren ist und man fast nach vorne kippt einfach einen hoch. Ohne groß anzutreten und sonstiges. Einhändig hab ich auch geübt und naja Grüßen geht schonmal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Girl (31. Oktober 2014)

Wenn Du schon einhändig fahren kannst sollte das schalten doch kein Problem sein. Du darfst nicht so lange warten bis du zu schnell bist. 
Geschaltet wird nur wenn man schneller fahren möchte nicht weil man sonst nach vorn kippt!

Einfach neutral Geschwindigkeit halten und dann schalten, klappt prima


----------



## F1r3bL4d3 (31. Oktober 2014)

Je nach Schaltung usw. kippst du nach vorne weil während dem Schaltvorgang nicht die volle Kraft übertragen werden kann. Kette springt nicht schnell genug aufs nächste Ritzel und schwuppsi lamdest du aufm Vorderrad. Wie gesagt je nach Schaltung.


----------



## iceis (31. Oktober 2014)

Das hat nix mit der Schaltung zu tun sondern damit das der Schwerpunkt dann zuweit vorne liegt, ist man in Balance kann man sanft in einen leichteren oder schwereren Gang schalten.


----------



## scratch_a (31. Oktober 2014)

Eure Diskussion ist für andere (wie mich) sehr frustrierend


----------



## iceis (31. Oktober 2014)

Frustrierend daran ist höchstens das es am Anfang ganz nett ist, wenn mans dann kann aber ziemlich schnell öde wird.


----------



## scratch_a (31. Oktober 2014)

Ja wenn...dieser Zeitpunkt dauert bei mir aber noch etwas 
Aber mir geht es eh nicht nur um den Wheelie, sondern allgemein um Bikebeherrschung. Wheelie ist dann doch noch irgendwie mit das Einfachste.


----------



## Downforced27 (31. Oktober 2014)

Was ist denn schwerer? HR versetzen? Trackstand? Also um den Wheely so zu beherrschen wie jetzt hab ich immernoch am längsten gebraucht. Bunnyhop ist aber noch einfacher als Wheely. War zumindest bei mir so.


----------



## iceis (31. Oktober 2014)

HR versetzen in extrem technischen Gelände wo es erforderlich ist das Hinterrad genau auf einen bestimmten Punkt zu bringen mit Spielraum von sagen wir 2cm könnte man auch als Kunst bezeichnen und nicht einfach "HR versetzen"^^

Daher würde ich meinen das man nicht allgemein sagen kann was schwerer is.
Abgesehen davon lernt der eine dies schneller der andere das, wieder ein anderer bekommt es garnicht hin.


----------



## Ptech (3. November 2014)

Wenn ich mir die Umfrage oben anschau, dann frag ich mich immer, wie denn ein Wheelie mit 0,5m geht??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Girl (3. November 2014)

Das ist quasi mal das Vorderrad über ein Pfützchen gehoben


----------



## Ptech (3. November 2014)

Girl schrieb:


> Das ist quasi mal das Vorderrad über ein Pfützchen gehoben



Jepp, aber halt kein Wheelie! Der 0,5m-Wheelie-Fahrer müsste eigentlich sagen: "Kann ich NICHT..."


----------



## scratch_a (3. November 2014)

Ptech schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir die Umfrage oben anschau, dann frag ich mich immer, wie denn ein Wheelie mit 0,5m geht??



Ich denke, dass jeder weiß was gemeint ist...man bringt das Rad hoch und fährt dann paar Kurbelumdrehungen (könnten praktisch dann so 2-5m sein?), bevor man wegkippt/das VR nach unten sackt/man hinten absteigt? Die 0,5m sind vom Ersteller etwas unglücklich gewählt, aber nicht jeder hat ein gutes Augenmaß


----------



## Ptech (4. November 2014)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass jeder weiß was gemeint ist...man bringt das Rad hoch und fährt dann paar Kurbelumdrehungen (könnten praktisch dann so 2-5m sein?), bevor man wegkippt/das VR nach unten sackt/man hinten absteigt? Die 0,5m sind vom Ersteller etwas unglücklich gewählt, aber nicht jeder hat ein gutes Augenmaß



Schon klar...!!


----------



## SofusCorn (4. November 2014)

Ich zähle mich zur stolzen 0.5m wheelie Fraktion. Zweifel nicht mein können an!!


----------



## R.C. (4. November 2014)

Er: http://www.kleinezeitung.at/steiermark/murtal/fohnsdorf/3788964/meister-abstiegskampf.story


> Schaffte er es doch auf seinem Fahrrad, in einer Stunde 24,2 Kilometer auf dem Hinterrad - ohne Absteigen - zurückzulegen und pulverisierte somit den bisherigen sogenannten "Wheelie"-Weltrekord von 17 Kilometern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iceis (4. November 2014)

Irgendwann kommt einer mit extremer Kondition und macht nen 12h Wheelie


----------



## Cedric999 (4. November 2014)

Ich kann den Wheelie auch nur ca 1,5 m und dann kommt das Kippgefühl und ich höre auf was ich nicht will, ich will aber auch nicht auf den Rücken knallen


----------



## koniker (5. November 2014)

wenn du angst hast, auf den rücken zu knallen, dann kann ich dir empfehlen das nach-hinten-absteigen zu üben. reiß einfach ein paar mal das vorderrad so hoch, dass du auf jeden fall nach hinten kippst. dann spring nach hinten ab, aber halt weiter den lenker fest. 
wenn du das ein bisschen geübt hast müsstest du dich eigentlich sicherer fühlen, wenn du zu weit nach hinten kommst, weil du ja weißt wie du dann absteigen kannst und mit der situation besser umgehen kannst


----------



## -MEGADETH- (5. November 2014)

Cedric999 schrieb:


> Ich kann den Wheelie auch nur ca 1,5 m und dann kommt das Kippgefühl und ich höre auf was ich nicht will, ich will aber auch nicht auf den Rücken knallen



Wenn Du Angst hast, nach hinten zu "knallen", dann reisst Du zu stark am Lenker. Leichtes Ziehen reicht völlig aus, um in den Wheelie zu kommen.

Letztlich hilft nur üben, üben, üben.


----------



## Arcbound (5. November 2014)

Am Lenker reißen ist eh Mist, weil man dann gerne schon von Anfang an zur Seite kippt. Hab ich selbst jetzt schon einige Male gemerkt, dass es wesentlich besser klappt, wenn man eben die arme nur als "lockeres" Verbindungselement zwischen Oberkörper und Rad nutzt.


----------



## Ptech (5. November 2014)

Arcbound schrieb:


> Am Lenker reißen ist eh Mist, weil man dann gerne schon von Anfang an zur Seite kippt. Hab ich selbst jetzt schon einige Male gemerkt, dass es wesentlich besser klappt, wenn man eben die arme nur als "lockeres" Verbindungselement zwischen Oberkörper und Rad nutzt.


Genau das!!! Wenn das Vorderrad "smooth" hoch kommt,fühlt sich das schon mal stabiler an! Wenn das Rad auf Höhe gerissen wird, leitet man unbewusst schon Gegenmaßnahmen ein, weil man quasi erschrickt!


----------



## Cedric999 (5. November 2014)

Am Vorderrad zeih ich nur ganz leicht, den Rest erledigen die Pedale. 
Das mit dem nach hinten absteigen muss ich mal üben, am besten auf einer Wiede denke ich, falls foch was schief läuft.


----------



## Arcbound (5. November 2014)

Das mit dem nach hinten Absteigen hab ich am Anfang auch mal probiert. Wirklich viel hat das aber nicht gebracht. Lieber den Wheelie direkt am Anfang auf ner "weichen" Wiese üben, so hab ich angefangen. Da würde man im Falle eines Falles doch ein wenig weicher fallen. Und eben immer direkt einen Finger an der HR-Bremse. Ich konnte mich so nach und nach steigern, und ab und an kommt dabei inzwischen schon ein ganz brauchbarer Wheelie bei raus. Ansonsten kann man auch noch probieren, am Anfang den Dämpfer zu blockieren, hilft manchmal auch noch etwas.


----------



## Deleted138492 (5. November 2014)

Fremdenführer! Oh huch, das ist doch bestimmt verboten


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (15. November 2014)

Glaube zwar nicht, dass es einen Trick gibt, aber vielleicht hat jemand einen Tip für mich. 

Kann den Wheelie auf halbwegs glatten Wegen und kann auch leichte Kurven fahren. Wenn ich mir Mühe gebe und kein Wind geht, komme ich weiter als 100 m.
Hinterradbremse muss ich nicht mehr ständig mitschleifen lassen, aber gelegentlich damit korrigieren. 

PROBLEM: Ich kippe seitlich um, sobald das Vorderrad stehen bleibt. Die rotierende Masse stabilisiert unglaublich. Lenkbewegungen bringen dann nichts mehr und meine Knie reichen zum Ausgleichen nicht. 
Gibts etwas, auf das man an dem Punkt achten kann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Girl (15. November 2014)

Einfach nur üben und eventuell mal bergab ohne treten rollen lassen. So bekommt man noch mehr Gefühl fürs Gleichgewicht.


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (15. November 2014)

Bergab geht am besten...


----------



## Downforced27 (16. November 2014)

Na einfach ohne Vorderrat trainieren. Wenn du umkippst und das ganze abfangen kannst mach das Vorderrad locker und mal so nen Wheely. Geht aber halt nur bei Schnellspannern. Ansonsten im Wheely wenn du ihn oben hast mit der Bremse anstoppen und trainieren bis es geht.


----------



## Girl (16. November 2014)

Schau beim Wheelie einfach am Vorderrad vorbei, das hat garnichts mit der Balance zu tun!


----------



## -MEGADETH- (16. November 2014)

Mit rotierenden Massen des Vorderrads hat das nichts zu tun. Dir fehlt noch die nötige Balance. Wenn ich zu langsam werde, trete ich etwas stärker in das Pedal und komme dann wieder in Fahrt. Auch bei nahezu Stillstand. Ist nur eine Frage der Übung.

Und gegen den Wind kann man eh fast nichts machen. Wenn er von der Seite kommt, zieht es mir auch das Rad weg und ich verliere das Gleichgewicht. Das ist normal.


----------



## Deleted138492 (16. November 2014)

-MEGADETH- schrieb:


> Mit rotierenden Massen des Vorderrads hat das nichts zu tun.



Naja, der gyroskopische Effekt ist nicht zu unterschätzen. Es geht natürlich auch ohne drehendes Vorderrad (zumindest bei manchen), aber er stabilisiert das ganze Rad.


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (16. November 2014)

-MEGADETH- schrieb:


> Mit rotierenden Massen des Vorderrads hat das nichts zu tun. Dir fehlt noch die nötige Balance.


Den Unterschied, ob das VR schnell dreht oder nicht, merkt man deutlich. Besonders beim 29er mit dickem 1kg Reifen. 
Wird wohl - wie vermutet - nur mit bisschen Übung zu überwinden sein und nicht durch einen geheimen Trick  
Dank euch!


----------



## ursinator2.0 (17. November 2014)

Seitwärtsbalance lässt sich noch etwas optimieren, indem Du die Knie möglichst weit nach aussen abspreizt (also O-Beine machst) und evtl. sogar noch die Füsse dabei möglichst weit aussen auf den Kanten der Pedale hast. Hans Rey gibt diesen Tip in seinem Buch und vergleicht das Prinzip dabei mit der Balancestange eines Seiltänzers, also sich so breit machen wie möglich.


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (17. November 2014)

Werd ich mal probieren - danke! 
Sinnvoll ist dann sicher, den Sattel bisschen abzusenken? Die meisten Wheelie-Meter fahre ich mit dem Stadtrad von der Arbeit nach Hause durch den Park. Da geht der Sattel nicht runter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ursinator2.0 (17. November 2014)

Ach, würde ich gar nicht tiefer machen, das bisschen gleichst Du aus, wenn Du den Fuss am Extrempunkt etwas mehr ausstreckst. Der hohe Sattel bringt Dich ja auch mit dem Hintern leichter über/hinter das Hinterrad (und damit den Schwerpunkt über die Hinterradachse). Hättest Du jetzt den Sattel niedriger, dann müsstest Du auch das Fahrrad weiter nach hinten kippen = das Vorderrad höher nehmen, das wäre dann auch wieder schwerer auszubalancieren. Wenn man sich die Profis ansieht, dann haben die auch meist den Sattel richtig oben. Ausserdem klappt das ja anscheinend schon sehr gut bei Dir, wie das Rad jetzt eingestellt ist. Da geht es ja eh nur noch um Verfeinerung.


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (17. November 2014)

Klappt subjektiv auch bisschen besser mit hohem Sattel...
Ich werde mal verfeinern


----------



## Downforced27 (18. November 2014)

Also ich mach den Sattel immer ein wenig runter denn dann hab ich bessere Kontrolle, nen besseren Balancepunkt, die Hände und Arme in einer besseren Position und kann ich schweren Situationen zur Not auch schnell mal ein bischen mehr Kraft aufbauen. Ist aber alles Trainingssache ich habs schon mit niedrigem Sattel gelernt. Kann ja mal ein Video machen wenn du dir das ganze mal sehen willst.


----------



## Girl (18. November 2014)

Wurzelpedaleur schrieb:


> Den Unterschied, ob das VR schnell dreht oder nicht, merkt man deutlich. Besonders beim 29er mit dickem 1kg Reifen.
> Wird wohl - wie vermutet - nur mit bisschen Übung zu überwinden sein und nicht durch einen geheimen Trick
> Dank euch!



Ich merke keinen Unterschied ob mein Fatbikereifen mit 1,7kg +400g Schlauch+500g Felgenmehrgewicht sich dreht oder nicht. 
Sowas ist mir im dunkeln auch egal, da schau ich lieber auf den Weg


----------



## Free_Rider94 (22. November 2014)

Wurzelpedaleur schrieb:


> ...



Sehr viel üben hat mir geholfen. inzwischen kann ich im Wheelie fahren und mein Kumpel hält mein vorderrad während der fahrt fest ohne Probleem oder das gleichgewicht zu verlieren


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (24. November 2014)

Hab's gestern bei der Kaffeefahrt ausprobiert. Auf gutem Asphalt und mit viel Mühe geben bin ich auch 300 m mit stehendem VR gekommen. Ist aber ganz schönes Geeier. Musste den Sattel etwas absenken. Mit hohem Sattel reicht der Spielraum für die Knie nicht, den ich zum Rumfuchteln brauche.  Bei den meisten Versuchen mit abgebremsten VR war nach 20 m Schluss.
Ich werde zukünftig immer die VR-Bremse ziehen um das zu üben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Girl (24. November 2014)

Wurzelpedaleur schrieb:


> Hab's gestern bei der Kaffeefahrt ausprobiert. Auf gutem Asphalt und mit viel Mühe geben bin ich auch 300 m mit stehendem VR gekommen. Ist aber ganz schönes Geeier. Musste den Sattel etwas absenken. Mit hohem Sattel reicht der Spielraum für die Knie nicht, den ich zum Rumfuchteln brauche.  Bei den meisten Versuchen mit abgebremsten VR war nach 20 m Schluss.
> Ich werde zukünftig immer die VR-Bremse ziehen um das zu üben...



Lass es einfach ausrollen, konzentriere dich auf das wesentliche und nicht auf so unwichtige Dinge wie ein drehendes Vorderrad was noch abgebremst werden muss. Einfach fahren und auf den Weg schaun.


----------



## Onurb1999 (5. Januar 2015)

Vor nem halben Jahr angefangen jetzt kann ich ihn perfekt. Estmal musst du natürlich hochreißen können. Wenn die Kurbel deines stärksten Beines gerade den höchsten Punkt überschritten hat voll reinlatschen. Wenn du das kannst üb das Absteigen nach hinten im falle wenn du den Wheely überziehen solltest.
Am besten du übst den Wheely am Berg - ganz leichte steigung.
Wähle keinen zu kleinen Gang denn die Radrotation hilft dir dass du nicht umkippst.
Finger immer an der Bremse...kann auch leicht schleifen. Scheibenbremse wäre natürlich ideal. Gib etwas zu viel gas, so dass du nach hinten kippst, bremse wieder und immer so weiter.



Und nicht vergessen: Übung macht den Meißter.

Good luck, Bruno


----------



## ms1602 (23. Juni 2015)

Bin auch fleißig am üben, aber für was braucht man das im Gelände?


----------



## Oldie-Paul (23. Juni 2015)

ms1602 schrieb:


> ..., aber für was braucht man das im Gelände?


Falls mal überraschend ein schlankes Rehlein am Trail steht, kannst du gleich in diesen erigierten Zustand übergehen. Das beeindruckt ungemein.


----------



## ms1602 (23. Juni 2015)

Also sollte man liebe das versetzen des Hinterrads üben. Da der das eine wirklich wichtige Übung ist.


----------



## Downforced27 (23. Juni 2015)

Also im Gelände brauchst dus eig. garnicht. Trotzdem isses doch geil wenn mans kann^^


----------



## scratch_a (23. Juni 2015)

ms1602 schrieb:


> Bin auch fleißig am üben, aber für was braucht man das im Gelände?



Ich sehe den Wheelie als eine Art "Vorstufe" zum Manual, welchen man im Gelände öfters gut gebrauchen kann.


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (23. Juni 2015)

Habe ich auch 


scratch_a schrieb:


> Ich sehe den Wheelie als eine Art "Vorstufe" zum Manual, welchen man im Gelände öfters gut gebrauchen kann.


Habe ich auch gehofft, aber Pustekuchen. Wheelie kann ich paar hundert Meter, wenn ich mir Mühe gebe und wenig Wind weht. Manual im Gleichgewicht halten geht gar nicht. Ich hoffe noch auf die Erleuchtung


----------



## Marc B (26. Juni 2015)

Wheelies haben mir damals die Technik für den Manual versaut, da man beim Wheelie die HR-Bremse nutzt - beim Manual hält man den Sweet-Point durch Beugen und Strecken der Beine.

Also halte ich den Manual für wichtiger für das Training (muss kein extrem langer Manual sein), Wheelie nutzt man im Gelände meistens eher als kurzen Impuls für Hindernisse in Anstiegen. Und macht Spaß


----------



## ms1602 (26. Juni 2015)

Ich habe gestern gemerkt, dass wenn ich so fünf bis zehn kmh fahre funktioniert es ohne Probleme ohne treten. Achja ich meine im Gelände nicht auf glatter Straße. Ist das ein Manuel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Girl (26. Juni 2015)

Im sitzen nein, im stehen ja.


----------



## ms1602 (26. Juni 2015)

Klar im stehen!  niedrigen Gang, Körper ruckartig nach hinten mit Impuls auf den Lenker danach Ellenbogen raus und ausbalancieren. Oder besser gesagt, viel Glück.


----------



## Girl (26. Juni 2015)

Ist doch super, dann so weitermachen, der Rest kommt mit der Zeit.
Vielleicht hilft die niedrige Geschwindigkeit dem Kopf "ein absteigen wäre möglich"


----------



## ms1602 (26. Juni 2015)

Definitiv, dass denke ich auch weil ich oft abgesprungen bin. Aber mit dem Hinterrad versetzt klapp einfach nicht. Denke da Nuss die Bremsen erst entlüftet werden. Aber ihr wisst ja, wenn der Bauer nicht schwimmen kann liegt es an der Badehose


----------



## Epictetus (10. Juli 2015)

Kann n Wheelie für 8-10 Umdrehungen fahren


----------



## singsang (15. Juli 2015)

Marc B schrieb:


> Wheelies haben mir damals die Technik für den Manual versaut, da man beim Wheelie die HR-Bremse nutzt - beim Manual hält man den Sweet-Point durch Beugen und Strecken der Beine.



Ich kann inzwischen ganz gut Wheelie fahren, aber am manual beis ich mir die zähne aus, ich bekomm das vorderrad nicht gescheit hoch und der Sattel ist mir irgendwie auch im Weg.

Hast mir einen Tipp wie ich den Übergang zum manual schaffe?
Sattel niedriger?


----------



## Girl (15. Juli 2015)

Da gibt es keinen Übergang! 
Entwerder Wheelie oder Manual üben. Die einzige Gemeinsamkeit ist das man auf dem Hinterrad fährt!

Sattel ganz tief runter, mit Schwung aus dem Rumpf das Vorderrad hochziehen, Arsch hinter das Hinterrad und versuchen ohne Bremse auszubalancieren. Ich hab festgestellt, je tiefer der Körper desto einfacher gehts erstmal, da muss das Vorderrad nicht so weit hoch.


----------



## everywhere.local (16. Juli 2015)

Vorbau nach hinten montieren macht die ersten Versuche beim Manual einfacher... das Fahren selbst aber nicht


----------



## singsang (16. Juli 2015)

Girl schrieb:


> Sattel ganz tief runter, mit Schwung aus dem Rumpf das Vorderrad hochziehen, Arsch hinter das Hinterrad und versuchen ohne Bremse auszubalancieren. Ich hab festgestellt, je tiefer der Körper desto einfacher gehts erstmal, da muss das Vorderrad nicht so weit hoch.



Danke, ich werde es probieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singsang (16. Juli 2015)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> Vorbau nach hinten montieren macht die ersten Versuche beim Manual einfacher... das Fahren selbst aber nicht


Danke für den Tipp
Das werd ich sicher nicht machen, andere habens auch mit normaler Lenkerstellung gelernt


----------



## fabi.e (16. September 2015)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> Vorbau nach hinten montieren macht die ersten Versuche beim Manual einfacher... das Fahren selbst aber nicht



Hallo,

mal ne andere Frage.
Welchen Zusammenhang haben Spacer unterm Vorbau, Einbauhöhe der Gabel etc., also die effektive Lenkerhöhe vom Tretlager aus gesehen (also Stack???) mit der Leichtigkeit zum Durchführen eines Manuals? 

Ich bekomme z.B. mit meinem Stumpjumper den Manual super hin. Vorderrad geht wie von allein hoch. Der Impuls ist nur minimal notwendig. (50 mm Vorbau und 150 mm Gabel, 650b)

Bei meinem Bionicon Edison Evo konnte ich feststellen, dass das Vorderrad mit der 170er Lyrik leichter hoch geht als mit der 160mm Fox 36. 
Aber immer noch wesentlich schlechter als mit dem Stumpjumper. Das muss ja irgendwie nen Zusammenhang mit der Einbauhöhe der Gabel ( bzw. wenn ich mich nicht irre, mit dem Stack) zu tun haben. 

Beste Grüße
Fabian


----------



## everywhere.local (16. September 2015)

fabi.e schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> mal ne andere Frage.
> Welchen Zusammenhang haben Spacer unterm Vorbau, Einbauhöhe der Gabel etc., also die effektive Lenkerhöhe vom Tretlager aus gesehen (also Stack???) mit der Leichtigkeit zum Durchführen eines Manuals?
> ...


Mehr Stack macht es einfacher.
Weniger Reach sollte es auch einfacher machen.
Eine möglichst kurze Kettenstrebe macht es am meisten einfacher 

//edit: am besten klappt das auf Dauer natürlich alles, wenn man mit der eigentlichen Konfiguration des Bikes, die man auch fährt, es beherrscht


----------



## DaFlousn (16. September 2015)

Girl schrieb:


> Da gibt es keinen Übergang!
> Entwerder Wheelie oder Manual üben. Die einzige Gemeinsamkeit ist das man auf dem Hinterrad fährt!
> 
> Sattel ganz tief runter, mit Schwung aus dem Rumpf das Vorderrad hochziehen, Arsch hinter das Hinterrad und versuchen ohne Bremse auszubalancieren. Ich hab festgestellt, je tiefer der Körper desto einfacher gehts erstmal, da muss das Vorderrad nicht so weit hoch.


lol keinen zusammenhang ich fahr oft nen wheelie und mach dann ein manual daraus erst wheelie lernen dann mal versuchen beim coaster wheelie aufzustehen...


----------



## ViOrZ (16. September 2015)

Weil ich gerade nicht weiß worum es geht: ich kann den wheelie.  

Außerdem mit einer Hand oder ohne Hände (das ist aber noch ausbaufähig und sieht noch nicht so flowig aus).. 

Den Manual beherrsche ich leider nur mit beiden Händen aber dafür sehr sicher und auf laaange Distanz 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## hempblend (16. September 2015)

Also ich kann den wheelie solagne wie sich mein vorderrad dreht. Sobald sich der Drehimpuls in Reibung aufgelöst hat wars das dann mit dem wheelie. Was ist da los. Jemand ähnliche Probleme (gelöst) ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (16. September 2015)

Gyroskopische Kräfte stabilisieren eben.


----------



## ViOrZ (16. September 2015)

Merke da bei mir nix... Nur das mich da drehen erritiert und ich daher absichtlich das Rad bremse.. Sollte das wirklich stabilisieren mache ich es mir ja nur selber schwer  






Hab hier mal ein kleines Video das aus einer Wette entstanden ist... 2 km, 12 Kurven


----------



## Deleted138492 (16. September 2015)

Wahrscheinlich ist es wirklich eher Kopfsache, besonders schnell dreht sich das VR normalerweise nicht beim Wheelie .


----------



## DaFlousn (16. September 2015)

nimm mal ein rad an beiden achsen dreh es schnell und versuche es zu kippen....das stabilisiert die front ziemlich, *gyroskopischer Effekt *einfach bremsen sobald du sicher bist dann üben dann wirds nämlich bissl zappeliger bzw. du musst mehr feingefühl haben. greez und zum einarmigen manual, da wärst du der erste auf 26 zoll^^zumindest auf video^^


----------



## Deleted138492 (16. September 2015)

DaFlousn schrieb:


> nimm mal ein rad an beiden achsen dreh es schnell und versuche es zu kippen



Ja, aber es kommt immer auf den Hebel an, mit dem man kippen möchte. Mit dem Lenker zB ists ja kein Problem das Rad trotzdem zu kippen, und wenn man auf dem HR unterwegs ist, wächst der Hebel natürlich auch auf die Distanz vom Kontaktpunkt Boden/HR zu VR. Naja egal, einen gewissen Effekt hats sicher.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (17. September 2015)

hempblend schrieb:


> Also ich kann den wheelie solagne wie sich mein vorderrad dreht. Sobald sich der Drehimpuls in Reibung aufgelöst hat wars das dann mit dem wheelie. Was ist da los. Jemand ähnliche Probleme (gelöst) ?


Erstens löst sich der Drehimpuls nicht in Reibung auf sondern nur ein Teil der Rotationsenergie (analog zum inelastischen Stoß) und zweitens glaube ich dir kein Wort. Ziehe doch einmal sofort nach dem Hochnehmen des Vorderrades dessen Bremse.  Den Drehimpulsübertrag auf Rad, Rahmen und dich merkst du am leichten Vorwärtskippen. Das korrigierst du sicher intuitiv mit einem etwas stärkerem Tritt. Wie lange kannst du jetzt den Wheelie? Erzähl!

Die gyroskopischen Kräfte werden oft maßlos überschätzt. Ein Rad mit 1 - 2 kg gegen eine Masse von >80 kg (in den meisten Fällen). Und die ist auch noch ziemlich weit verteilt (-> großes Trägheitsmoment). Ab ~20 km/h aufwärts wird das dann etwas anders.


----------



## Muckal (17. September 2015)

Ich kanns je nach Tagesform und Windverhältnissen ca. 50-100 Meter. Mir hilfts immer wenn ich mich auf ein "Ziel" fixiere, z.B. ein Straßenschild, Baum etc..


----------



## everywhere.local (17. September 2015)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich ist es wirklich eher Kopfsache, besonders schnell dreht sich das VR normalerweise nicht beim Wheelie .


Bobby Root kennste?


----------



## DaFlousn (17. September 2015)

da schnell drehende vorderrad hilf extrem anfängern im wheelie zu bleiben...umso schneller umso besser  langsames wheelie fahren schrittgeschindigkeit ohne drehendes vorderrad ist nicht ganz so easy, geht aber nach viel übung dann genauso. kurven fahrenim wheelie ist das selbe prinzip wie freihändig kurven zu fahren viel knie e und ab und zu ein beherzter ruck links oder ehts amlenker.greez


----------



## Deleted138492 (17. September 2015)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> Bobby Root kennste?



Persönlich sogar  Den kennt ja eh jeder, der mal im Sommer in Willingen war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## everywhere.local (17. September 2015)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Persönlich sogar  Den kennt ja eh jeder, der mal im Sommer in Willingen war.


na also!


----------



## Max827 (7. Januar 2022)

Hi ich (14)kann mitlerweile Ca 400-500m wheelie auch kurven,coastern,one hand
1-2 Backweelhops.Bin aktuell am Manual aber bekomme es so maximal 50-60 meter hin.Hatt jemand tipps?
Auf Endurobike
Ps:vielleicht auch einfach noch bisl Übung😉


----------



## Raphi_Aut (8. Januar 2022)

Max827 schrieb:


> Hi ich (14)kann mitlerweile Ca 400-500m wheelie auch kurven,coastern,one hand
> 1-2 Backweelhops.Bin aktuell am Manual aber bekomme es so maximal 50-60 meter hin.Hatt jemand tipps?
> Auf Endurobike
> Ps:vielleicht auch einfach noch bisl Übung😉


Hi Max - gratuliere zu Deinen Wheelie Erfolgen! ☺️
Was passiert nach den 500m Wheelie? Kippt Dir das Vorderrad runter? 

Und zum Theme Manual, was ist hier Dein Problem? Tempo, Vorderrad, …? 

Liebe Grüße Raphi


----------



## Max827 (8. Januar 2022)

Raphi_Aut schrieb:


> Hi Max - gratuliere zu Deinen Wheelie Erfolgen! ☺️
> Was passiert nach den 500m Wheelie? Kippt Dir das Vorderrad runter?
> 
> Und zum Theme Manual, was ist hier Dein Problem? Tempo, Vorderrad, …?
> ...


Ja so nach 5 meter bin ich nicht mehr so konsequent den weelie zu halten
Beim manual ist das problem das ich zu weit nach hinten komme und dann versuche auszugleichen und zu bremesen.


----------



## Raphi_Aut (8. Januar 2022)

Max827 schrieb:


> Ja so nach 5 meter bin ich nicht mehr so konsequent den weelie zu halten
> Beim manual ist das problem das ich zu weit nach hinten komme und dann versuche auszugleichen und zu bremesen.


Mir hat es beim Wheelie immer geholfen die Arme ganz durchzustrecken und ganz gemütlich zu treten - richtige Sitzposition beachten - solltest Du eine Teleskopsattelstütze haben, kannst Du ja easy damit experimentieren - ein paar Zentimeter auf oder ab machen bei mir einen großen Unterschied. 

Beim Manual sieht es bei mir ganz ähnlich aus - strecke die Arme grundsätzlich gerne ganz durch - Knie leicht angewinkelt, richtige Fußstellung - Arsch raus und dann geht‘s ab. 😉


----------



## Harry. (18. Januar 2022)

Kann ich den Wheelie oder nicht?
Vor 25 Jahren wollte ich Den unbedingt lernen. Mit dem Trekkingrad  (nannte sich ATB) schaffte ich schon mal 1 km am Stück auf dem Hinterrad.
Kann ich ihn nun - den Wheelie - perfekt???
Ich sag mal - schon nicht schlecht - aber nicht perfekt.
Ich bring mal ein anderes Qualitätskriterium ins Spiel:
Wer es schafft reproduzierbar eine komplette Acht auf dem Hinterrad zu fahren, der kann den Wheelie *GUT*.


----------



## k0p3 (20. Januar 2022)

Harry. schrieb:


> Wer es schafft reproduzierbar eine komplette Acht auf dem Hinterrad zu fahren, der kann den Wheelie *GUT*.



Kommt ja auch unter anderem drauf an wie groß der Parkplatz ist.  😅


----------



## ylfcm (21. Januar 2022)

k0p3 schrieb:


> Kommt ja auch unter anderem drauf an wie groß der Parkplatz ist.  😅


Na so ne DDR Normgarage sollte doch reichen! 😂


----------



## Harry. (22. Januar 2022)

k0p3 schrieb:


> Kommt ja auch unter anderem drauf an wie groß der Parkplatz ist.  😅


Deshalb Sonntag -> WheelieTag (großer Parkplatz leer)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## k0p3 (22. Januar 2022)

Harry. schrieb:


> Deshalb Sonntag -> WheelieTag (großer Parkplatz leer)



Wenn der Parkplatz voll ist, muss man mehr aufpassen. Könnte durchaus ein Vorteil für den Lernprozess sein.  😜


----------



## k0p3 (22. Januar 2022)

ylfcm schrieb:


> Na so ne DDR Normgarage sollte doch reichen! 😂



Die musste ich jetzt erstmal googeln. 
Puh... Nicht viel Platz da drinnen


----------



## boris1967 (22. Januar 2022)

Fazit also, Wheelie kann man wenn man ne 8 inner DDR-Normgarage kann.
Düt mal ne Aussage, mit der ich das nächste Mal Juniors Frage zu seinen Wheelie-Künsten beantworten werde.👍
Aber mal was Anderes : Wie hoch is denn so ne DDR-Normgarage?


----------



## k0p3 (22. Januar 2022)

Warum? Willste Backwheelhops 8er in der Garage üben?  😜


----------



## boris1967 (22. Januar 2022)

k0p3 schrieb:


> Warum? Willste Backwheelhops 8er in der Garage üben? 😜


29er mit ordentlich Radstand,  Junior ist auch nich klein und fährt auch mal steile Wheelie, ohne gestreckte Arme.
Auwei gar nich Lehrbuchmässig!
Will sagen,  bei Trabbi-Dachhöhe passts schon mal nich😉


----------



## k0p3 (22. Januar 2022)

Dann würde ich dir natürlich raten, erstmal eine Normgarage zu mieten um das auszutesten, bevor du Dir blauäugig eine im nächsten Bikeshop kaufst.  😜

Wird sicher bald der neueste Schrei, nachdem wir den Wheelie hier jetzt endlich genormt haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boris1967 (22. Januar 2022)

Düt is aber ne kapitalistische Normgarage.


----------



## k0p3 (22. Januar 2022)

Die Geo ist halt moderner geworden. Längerer Reach und so.


----------



## boris1967 (22. Januar 2022)

k0p3 schrieb:


> Die Geo ist halt moderner geworden. Längerer Reach und so.


Ich dementiere ja einfach mal nur, weil mir Speiseeis ja doch wohl mehr so auf der kapitalistischen Seite unterwegs is.Aber wie sind denn jetzt die Maße von so ner DDR-NORMGARAGE?


----------



## k0p3 (22. Januar 2022)

Immobiliensuche
					

Regionale Immobilien-Board, mit besten Angeboten in Deutschland




					de.propenda.com


----------



## Marc B (23. Januar 2022)

Bei der Parkplatz-Wahl empfehle ich, wenn man den Wheelie noch nicht beherrscht, einen auszuwählen mit leichter Steigung, das hilft sehr (man wird nicht schneller und kann sich auf den Sweet-Bereich und dann das seitliche Ausgleichen konzentrieren).

Mein Video dazu (zum Arme NICHT strecken habe ich ein eigenes Video):


----------



## Coogh (23. Januar 2022)




----------



## Robby2107 (24. Januar 2022)

boris1967 schrieb:


> Fazit also, Wheelie kann man wenn man ne 8 inner DDR-Normgarage kann.
> Düt mal ne Aussage, mit der ich das nächste Mal Juniors Frage zu seinen Wheelie-Künsten beantworten werde.👍
> Aber mal was Anderes : Wie hoch is denn so ne DDR-Normgarage?



Hier die Innenmaße einer DDR-Normgarage: L: 4,85 m, B: 2,50 m, H: 1,85 m
Könnte also knapp werden mit der Höhe.


----------



## boris1967 (24. Januar 2022)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> Könnte also knapp werden mit der Höhe.


Das hat ich befürchtete.


----------

